# Your cemetery.



## masdc78

This is a small part of last years side cemetary- not a gret pic, but I loved the lighting


----------



## Monster Mash

How can you say thats not great picture? It is awesome!! I can see it is your avatar image too!!


----------



## harrison36

heres one, sorry about the flash. theres actually 2 blue lights in the yard. MySpace

this one kind of shows the well( not real, made out of cardboard) that the horrid women crawled out of
MySpace


----------



## harrison36

sorry about the myspace link. 

<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=35966467&albumID=2025952&imageID=21378859"><img src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images01/88/10150bd777565c6b1060244b68b1243a/m.jpg" alt="henry ave haunt" /></a>


----------



## Skellington

OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year. 

This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


----------



## Monster Mash

Nice pics!


----------



## harrison36

awesome job everyone! skellington,im diggin the moss on the fence. i was wondering what you used to board up your windows? thanks


----------



## Skellington

Harrison 36, thanks. The moss was a last minute addition. 

The window boards are just made out of white styrofoam and painted with a brown latex paint that I got from the oops bin at Home Depot. They are OK, but it was the first project I ever did. I think the blue foam (which I have finally found in Southern California) would be better so I plan on re-doing them. I would also like to use some of the paint techniques some of the people here have used.


----------



## strangebrew

Wow those look great. I see how proper lighting can really add an eerie glow to a scene.


----------



## Dous

My crappy little cemetary 










Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


----------



## OKHaunting

Great pics everyone.

Skellington, Great looking fence. How did you attach the finials to the pvc?


----------



## harrison36

here you go ghouls and girls....finally found the pics. sorry i dont have full cemetary pics but these are the best.


----------



## Monster Mash

That is pretty good. I just don't get why there is crime scene tape around a cemetery.

You think your cemetery is bad? Take a look at mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Wish I could get a decent picture.


----------



## creepy crawler

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


I don't think any one here will make fun of your grave yard.....everyone got there start some where!!!!! just stick with it ......BTW I think it looks good!!!!!


----------



## Muffy

Last year was our 1st attempt at building a cemetery. We did not get everything done & were running terribly behind schedule but we winged it with what we had gotten done. 

We made a 5 ft. high fence, did not get the finials on it, we built pillars but did not get all the decorative stuff on them. The tombstones got cut & a coat of paint on them but no epitaphs yet. So for 2008 we plan on extending the cemetery fence & finishing some of this stuff up. 

There are also expansion plans for 2009, we have a pretty big front yard & will do work on the cemetery each year. We want to add a hearse & a mausoleum & have some other things. As soon as I have time I would like to start making some fancier styrofoam tombstones. 

For the others that posted on this thread I think your cemeteries are great from the smallest to the most dramatic ya gotta start somewhere, just add a little more each year. I would love to have lanturns & zombies coming out of the ground but man it takes time & $$$$$$. 

the Muffster

P.S. Wanted to mention, it make look weird how my cemetery is sitting but we have a huge & very high row of 50 large evergreens in the very front of our lawn, like a privacy fence. SO we set our cemetery where it is so when people were standing in line to get in our house it was easy to view & enjoy the cemetery, plus we had it set that way also cause kids run from house to house on the lawns so one side of the fence panels was right up against the flower beds & close to where the electrical outlets are on the outside of the house.


----------



## Monster Mash

I don't understand the date on there. Does that say September 29 2008? That has not even come yet.


----------



## Dous

lol that date I have no idea actually. And I have no Idea why I put that crime scene tape up.. its makes no sense


----------



## Monster Mash

A lot of Halloween yard displays I see make no sense. I see demons, evil clowns and other ghouls in cemeteries. There were old legends about demons and things hanging around in cemeteries. But still, some monsters in cemeteries make no sense. What is an evil clown doing in a cemetery? What is Frankensteins monster doing in a cemetery? And why is this cemetery in a haunted houses front yard? Front yards do not have cemeteries in them. I could go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on........


----------



## Haunted Host

Below are a few shots of mine...


----------



## Dous

I am just trying to make do monstermash!

Haunted Host your cemetery is awesome!


----------



## batgirly

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


Wow those are awesome pics. I love your "boarded up" window treatment. Great looking from across the street too.


----------



## Hazbabu

I always have a hard time getting nighttime pictures! Here's ours from last year. 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l7/Hazbaby/Halloween 2007/IMG_0146.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l7/Hazbaby/Halloween 2007/IMG_0139.jpg


----------



## charles f

Monster Mash said:


> A lot of Halloween yard displays I see make no sense. I see demons, evil clowns and other ghouls in cemeteries. There were old legends about demons and things hanging around in cemeteries. But still, some monsters in cemeteries make no sense. What is an evil clown doing in a cemetery? What is Frankensteins monster doing in a cemetery? And why is this cemetery in a haunted houses front yard? Front yards do not have cemeteries in them. I could go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on........





A better question: WHY NOT???

Seems to me these critters could pretty much go wherever they want. And graveyards, considered places to be avoided at night by most people, might be a good place for old Frankie to go for a little peace and quiet, a little contemplative interlude. Or maybe he wants to visit the body his brain was taken from, or his deceased creator. Or maybe he's just really hungry.

In the end, I would say it's my graveyard and I will use it to express my creativity and personal tastes as I please. Anybody else may freely do the same with theirs. 

Freedom and creativity go together. Support graveyard independence!!!!


----------



## charles f

P.S. Love the cemeteries, people. A pure joy to look at them. It'll be fun to watch as they evolve over time.


----------



## Monster Mash

"Gasp..." Haunted Host!!  That is unbelievable!! That is the most realistic cemetery for Halloween I have EVER seen!! You deserve ten thumbs up. I would give you that if I had ten thumbs.


----------



## Tish

Haunted Host, I love the skulls on your fence! We have a white picket fence and last year I put some plastic skull fencing on top of it. We are going to repaint the house soon, before Halloween and I was thinking of just painting the fence black. Do you guys think a black fence year round would look odd? They are wood pickets which is why I think it might look weird. I'm thinking dark colors for the house.


----------



## zero

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


thats lookin good man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamm

This is the cemetery part of our swamp setup before Our 2008 party.










Light Check.


----------



## RookieSpooker

Monster Mash said:


> That is pretty good. I just don't get why there is crime scene tape around a cemetery.





Monster Mash said:


> I don't understand the date on there. Does that say September 29 2008? That has not even come yet.





Monster Mash said:


> A lot of Halloween yard displays I see make no sense. I see demons, evil clowns and other ghouls in cemeteries. There were old legends about demons and things hanging around in cemeteries. But still, some monsters in cemeteries make no sense. What is an evil clown doing in a cemetery? What is Frankensteins monster doing in a cemetery? And why is this cemetery in a haunted houses front yard? Front yards do not have cemeteries in them. I could go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on........



*Monster Mash, did you start this thread just so you could criticize everyone for their cemetery??? These guys do this for no other reason than to make kids more excited on their journey through the neighborhood. The kids don't care about "what's suppose to be where", and "this doesn't belong there". They just like seeing "stuff".

So, MM, do you plan on cleaning your yard before you put out your cemetery?..........Oh......wait..........that IS your cemetery.....sorry.

By the way, linking to other Halloween forums in your signature is not only rude, but it's also against the rules.*


----------



## wilbret

Skellington, is your fog glowing in the UV light or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## wilbret




----------



## frenchy

my first attempt of a cemetery last year nothing to jump in the ceiling but i was happy with how it turned out for the money i had and the time it took me to have permission o install a display .


----------



## RookieSpooker

*Those are some very impressive cemeteries guys.

Host, I thought you did strictly "inside" stuff. That's a very nice collection of stones, my friend.*


----------



## Hamm

Isn't it bad luck too bash a haunt?


----------



## Hamm

Haunted Host, That is a nice setup. Did you make your stones.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

What do you mean Monster Mash? This guy was in our Swamp haunt cemetery. Uncle Jim, the evil clown. Yup he certainly belonged there after a few beers. LOL !









You need to do some historical reading there my friend. You are way off in your interpetations of what cemeteries, should or shouldn't be. Many houses, in years past, did have the family gravesites in their yards. As for the other stuff don't get me started......Yeah - All what Rookie Said! He's a gentleman.
Everybody's cemetery looks great and has the charm of what this forum is all about.
HALLOWEEN SPIRIT ! Including yours.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

love some of the lighting techniques used at night. I am diggin Host's shades of blue. But I remember wilbret's ( a thread or something somewhere) going through different lighting..the one he end up with here is excellet. Ah lighting, can make or break some of our scenes. LOl.


----------



## charles f

RookieSpooker said:


> *Monster Mash, did you start this thread just so you could criticize everyone for their cemetery??? These guys do this for no other reason than to make kids more exited on their journey through the neighborhood. The kids don't care about "what's suppose to be where", and "this doesn't belong there". They just like seeing "stuff".
> 
> So, MM, do you plan on cleaning your yard before you put out your cemetery?..........Oh......wait..........that IS your cemetery.....sorry.*


Wow...talk about a spankin'... ouch!!!


----------



## charles f

......

;-)


----------



## charles f

cylonfrogqueen said:


> What do you mean Monster Mash? This guy was in our Swamp haunt cemetery. Uncle Jim, the evil clown. Yup he certainly belonged there after a few beers. LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some historical reading there my friend. You are way off in your interpetations of what cemeteries, should or shouldn't be. Many houses, in years past, did have the family gravesites in their yards. As for the other stuff don't get me started......Yeah - All what Rookie Said! He's a gentleman.
> Everybody's cemetery looks great and has the charm of what this forum is all about.
> HALLOWEEN SPIRIT ! Including yours.






He looks right at home to me!!


----------



## rockplayson

wilbret said:


>


 
*Super lighting. I'm trying to do something similar to that this year but I don't know where to get the lights. This will be my first real cemetary. More effort is going into it this year. This photo is is insperational.*


----------



## rockplayson

creepy crawler said:


> I don't think any one here will make fun of your grave yard.....everyone got there start some where!!!!! just stick with it ......BTW I think it looks good!!!!!


Hey the first one I ever did diden't even have that much stuff. I think it's a great start.


----------



## rockplayson

Skellington,
I think the added street light looks great amongst your haunt. Generally I hate the public light but it seem's to fit great with your haunt.


----------



## gromit05

Great cemetery pics everyone!


----------



## JohnnyL

Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).

You can see the fireflies in this pic:













































More pics on my site!  Everyone's cemeteries look amazing so far!


----------



## sweet&sinister

Monster Mash said:


> A lot of Halloween yard displays I see make no sense. I see demons, evil clowns and other ghouls in cemeteries. There were old legends about demons and things hanging around in cemeteries. But still, some monsters in cemeteries make no sense. What is an evil clown doing in a cemetery? What is Frankensteins monster doing in a cemetery? And why is this cemetery in a haunted houses front yard? Front yards do not have cemeteries in them. I could go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on........


what don't make sence about putting a cemetery in the front yard? if i had one it would have to go in the front otherwise no one would see it. I say put whatever you want in your cemetery even if it is a big evil clown. i don't think people would be thinking much about it not belonging there, just happy to see you put something out.btw..everyones looks good to me.


----------



## Haunted Host

**Blushing**  Thanks for the very flattering comments all!! My cemetery has come a long way since my first Halloween costume party in 2005. In 2005 I had only 5 stones all homemade. 2006, roughly 14 stones. 2007, approximately 24 stones. This year I should have 40+ easily in the front and back yards.

And thanks Rookie! Actually, until now my cemetery has been set up in the backyard for my party only. For 2008 I'm setting up a fenced in cemetery in the front yard for most of October and the one in the backyard will be there for my party only. Some of those stones will find their way to the front after the party.  I have so much work to do to make that happen though. 

Next, I want to say that all of you have *AWESOME* graveyards!!! I've taken many of my ideas from you all. 

And if I can try to inspire some of you who are starting out, I'll show you a pic of my embarrassing first year cemetery and the progression to last year. Like someone already said, we all have to start somewhere and here's how mine started 3 years ago...

*2005* How embarrassing. 










*2006* Closer to what I was shooting for. 










*2007* A satisfying improvement.


----------



## RookieSpooker

*JohnnyL, you already know how I feel about your cemetery, so I will say nothing further, hence you may file stalking charges against me. I'll just say that I would NOT be here if it were not for that awesome spectacle of yours. As far as realism goes, that is nothing that comes even REMOTELY close to Love Manor.

Host. I was trying to decide between green or blue ambients, and you made it clear for me. The green looks great, but the blue is just PERFECT. I love it that it's not too bright. Just enough to look like moonlight. SWEET!!!*


----------



## Haunted Host

RookieSpooker said:


> *Host. I was trying to decide between green or blue ambients, and you made it clear for me. The green looks great, but the blue is just PERFECT. I love it that it's not too bright. Just enough to look like moonlight. SWEET!!!*


I agree Rook! I actually got the idea on this forum as a newbie last year. I liked the green because it has an eery feel to it (the lighting really wasn't as overwhelming as that pic suggests), but as other members suggested to me, the blue looks just like moonlight. They were right and I was really happy with the results.


----------



## Hamm

JohnnyL said:


> Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).
> 
> You can see the fireflies in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny, That's a haunt? Looks like the real deal. Fantastic job, You've done well. Are Your lanterns burning fuel, or electric? I'm adding 3 to Our haunt, and was going hack Mine to electric. Yours look great.


----------



## masdc78

Monster Mash said:


> How can you say thats not great picture? It is awesome!! I can see it is your avatar image too!!


Thanks!! I am so ready to get it out this year... counting down the days!


----------



## Zeltino

From that picture, I love your Cemetary Hamm. It looks so amazing! You really need to post more pictures for us to see .


----------



## squatdaddy

everyone's work is amazing!!! Much talent on here!
This is my little humble cemetery from last year...


----------



## harrison36

squatdaddy, i need that facade. it looks great. whats your secret?


----------



## Elza

Dous...I think you have a great cemetary!


----------



## squatdaddy

harrison36 said:


> squatdaddy, i need that facade. it looks great. whats your secret?


Thanks Harrison...
Simple pink foam board...nothing special actually...
close up:


----------



## Elza

JohnnyL...wow, not only is your cemetery awesome, but you have a great photographic eye! Keep up the good work everyone...Halloween Rocks!


----------



## frenchy

First thanks to Monster mash for starting this thread at this time of year ,even if the reason was different..... i am so happy to see everybody's display in fact it helped me pass those days in the summer that i do not want to leave ( cold and snow here in winter) but can't wait for october at the same time (makes no sense) .
Like many already said no matter what you put in your display even the smallest cemetery will have something that somebody will see and take the idea to ad to theirs . And it's always a pleasure to see new idea and according to the weather where people lives it 's always a good challenge to try new things that works in Florida and modified them for here in Canada. 

Thanks to everybody who posted pics they are appreciated and healthy lol!
For the other one keep them coming we never have enough of them !!!!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Ya know, I went back through the photos and actually really looked. All the photos up to this point are absolutely great.
*MASDC 78- * the lighting gives your graveyard a nice earthy, lamplit glow. The lights themselves remind me of cemetery ghost orbs. Its a warm creepy feel.
Simple...but oh, so very effective. And great looking avitar. 
*Skellington-* Again lighting create the Pop! the whole scene looks like FUN until you really look close. Then....boooowaaahaaaa, it becomes kind of unsettling to me. There is a surrealistic undertone of really scary. Love the 1/2 buried coffin with the cross shining through, the fence along the walkway leading up to that nice tot family...who vaguely begin to look creepy. The Cemetery arch is outstanding, boarded up window are just enough, nice ghost in the window.
Glad I cam back to REALLY look over what you have here. Nice. Very Nice.
Did you do your own Props? I know the boards..But like that 1/2 buried coffin alot.*Dous- *Your Cemetery is absolutely wonderful ! I love your detail, even down to the fresh dirt, black roses and snake !  Your main tombstone has a chilling quality about it with the corss and vulture. That tombstone makes your graveyard. Great focal point. I like your fence too. Those wire fences are just as effective for some graveyards as the PVC gothic everyone builds. Great Job ! Can't wait to see this year's. Where did you get the vulture. I am looking for one.*Harrison 36-* If that is you with the lantern- SCary ! Love your well and your placement of stones. The little tilt, like the stones have "settled", along with the combination of shapes and sizes and random placement. Nice dead guy at bottom of pic. Very dead looking. The fog one with the zombie girl- Creepy.
My mind says Run....!*Monster Mash- *Ah the spirit of Halloween. You have a cemetery that you have to look twice to see, but nevertheless- if one does look twice they begin to realize that there is alot of smybolizism (sp). The simple "rock" as grave markers. The hand unearthing itself. The Demented guy ( is that YOU?) coming back to the site, where perhaps he buried his victims of his crimes.
Very unique. Very interesting. Might try some lighting for night viewing.*Muffy- * I believe you have such a tortured soul continually producing unique and absolutely amazing scenes. I can't begin to make all the comments I would like. WOW covers the expression on my face. The one thing that really grabs me is the concept of "cemetery in the round" . Who would have thunk?
It works so well.....and hints of pentagram to me....*Haunted Host-* Yes Love your cemetery and beautiful tombstones. The blue is perfect like moonlit. Daylight pic is outstanding too. The tree really lends itself to your scene. ( good job anticipating this when you planted it huh?)
But your 2005. I love it ! I adore the fence. It makes the total scene. There is something Tim Burton(ish) about it! BTW did you place that bird in the yard by the tree? *Hazbabu-* I WANT TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE TO TOT. You photo is the essense of Halloween and TOT to me. You have alot going on in your cemetery - BUT this is working for you. ( sometimes too much is too much) but in your case, it is working . It looks like a wonderful spooky I WANT TO GO TO THIS HOUSE- place. Again choice of lighting the right things and the right amount. Your graveyard fense is excellent- doesn't hide and actually invites.
Your place says WELCOME we love Halloween here! I would be the first in line at your house !*Wilbret-* Watched you go through your torment of lighting you cemetery...
and you absolutely have done a wonderful job. It is perfect . I like your lighting on your graveyard host ( that you can't see too well in this pic).
You took alot of time and care on your terrific tombstones and display. It shows. Excellent !*Frenchy-* Now that is fantastic. Your attempt? No, not an attempt. You DID create a good looking graveyard. Again alot of thought to detail. Love the leaves mounded uo with the skeleton parts showing. The little solitary grave with its fencing around it. It is a nice display in daylight ( important to me that things look good during the day as well as night) Wish you had a night photo of this.....But I imagine it looked terrific. *Johnny L-* do you get tired of people drooling over your cemetery. Yes, get two warrants for stalking out. Me and Rookie. I have linked your site into my favorites. Inspirational. So YOU think "much needed improvement" is needed.
I scoff at the idea....however, I am all up for some more drooling...so improve away if you desire. Just can't see how you can improve on perfect.I am not sure who died and left me the cemetery critic...LOL! But I just wanted to say more than Great JOB to everyone. Each graveyard is unique and I felt warranted a more personal compliment. Hope you don't mind.
This is long, I know. But a pat on the back never hurts.....( much). 
Keep those photo's coming in ....I am diggin everybody's displays. All so different and meaningful !


----------



## Hamm

Cylonfrogqueen, Was there nothing You liked about Our cemetery? Just kiddin. I would say You hit the nail. All of the displays have something to Appreciate about Them. Wish I could visit every one.


----------



## squatdaddy

Hamm said:


> Cylonfrogqueen, Was there nothing You liked about Our cemetery? Just kiddin. I would say You hit the nail. All of the displays have something to Appreciate about Them. Wish I could visit every one.


yup... I too am feeling like the fat kid nobody picks for kickball


----------



## harrison36

cyclonfrogqueen- thanks for the creepy words. and yes that is me, believe it or not my friend was supposed to make me look like chaney's phantom, she missed the mark but it still was a hit.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

squatdaddy said:


> yup... I too am feeling like the fat kid nobody picks for kickball



OMG! Sqyatdaddy I must have been typing when you posted those.
WOW! fRACKIN AWESOME. am going back to study them in a bit. My husband will kill me if I sat here all day looking at the forum. But FRACKIN AWESOME. Will put you right up there with Johnny L. There is little room for improvement....I would say perfect.. Corpses look neat. Like your camera angles. Yes must go back and have another looksee later. But by no means are you picked last for the game of kickball. ( by the way - I know the feeling- I entered the scary scene contest......see that thread ....now we've come to the members voting part...ugh. same feeling. Will I be last one to be picked?
LOL ) Again fantasic.

Yes, Honey Hamm. I love our cemetery. But I didn't think it appro to comment on our own stuff. Besides we are changing it up this year. New and improved.


----------



## squatdaddy

cylonfrogqueen said:


> OMG! Sqyatdaddy I must have been typing when you posted those.
> WOW! fRACKIN AWESOME. am going back to study them in a bit. My husband will kill me if I sat here all day looking at the forum. But FRACKIN AWESOME. Will put you right up there with Johnny L. There is little room for improvement....I would say perfect.. Corpses look neat. Like your camera angles. Yes must go back and have another looksee later. But by no means are you picked last for the game of kickball. ( by the way - I know the feeling- I entered the scary scene contest......see that thread ....now we've come to the members voting part...ugh. same feeling. Will I be last one to be picked?
> LOL ) Again fantasic.


I will have to look at that thread... unfortunately I don't get the time to be on here that much 
But thanx for the kind words!!! I was actually just teasing as it seemed like the appropriate time after Hamm's post... I don't get to 'do' halloween very often but last year the halloween gods smiled down and freed up some time in early October so I went to the local Home Depot, bought some pink foam and got to have a little bonding time with my 12 and 4 year old as we routed and slopped paint everywhere... my wife is still complaining about how her picnic table is still a nice uneven shade of grey...lol

Hopefully this year we might get the chance to add to it or create something else... would LOVE to have all the free time I had in my twenties... ahh the memories...lol


----------



## TheReaper

NIce cemeterys everyone! This year I have been planing to really upgrade mine with less clutterness and more qualtity goods. I am working right now on the entrance (4 ft /1foot coloms) and will be making 2 old fashioned ground breaker toe pincher coffins. So much to do so little time! Also not to mention the 4 skeletons I need to corpse! I probably will just paint them brown since its too close to halloween to be using the carpet tack and add the tack for next year.


----------



## TheReaper

also harrison where you get that old organ???


----------



## squatdaddy

UnderworldHaunt said:


> also harrison where you get that old organ???


Not Harrison but always keep your eyes open on craigslist or other locations...
Here is one that was just posted by someone close to me on Aug 12th
Free Organ You Pick Up


----------



## TheReaper

sweet ill have to look around my area


----------



## TheReaper

wow amazing ! I found one right in my town! 
ORGAN
I would probably change it around a bit to make it a little more creepy. Looks creepy without it tho! Im not sure if Im gonna pick it up tho. Ill have to ask my dad


----------



## squatdaddy

UnderworldHaunt said:


> wow amazing ! I found one right in my town!
> ORGAN


cool! That is the beauty of 'what we do'
one mans junk....


----------



## Haunted Host

cylonfrogqueen said:


> *Haunted Host-* Yes Love your cemetery and beautiful tombstones. The blue is perfect like moonlit. Daylight pic is outstanding too. The tree really lends itself to your scene. ( good job anticipating this when you planted it huh?)
> But your 2005. I love it ! I adore the fence. It makes the total scene. There is something Tim Burton(ish) about it! BTW did you place that bird in the yard by the tree?


 Your too sweet Frogqueen!  I actually didn't plant that tree, it came with the house in late 2004.  I'm 34, so I'm guessing that tree is older than I am, but it does really set off the whole scene. I'm very lucky in that I have 2 medium and 4 very large trees on my humble 1/4 acre lot. I love each one of 'em.  The two large ones in the backyard definitely add to the graveyard scene... especially this one that isn't in any of the pics I've already posted...










And the bird... nope, that's a natural prop.  We feed the local wildlife in our backyard because we get so many different kinds of animals. We've always got something in our backyard and birds are a mainstay in our yard even when I'm back there. I'm also an animal lover, so I enjoy having them around.

Can't believe you like my humble graveyard from 2005.  It was so last minute for our party and I just threw that rickety old fence together in about an hour or two. I still have it in the garage and there it will sit until I come up with a better use for that wood. 

Thanks again!


----------



## harrison36

the organ is actually an old piano that was getting thrown out. my cousin did a great job with building the "box" on top and the pipes. it worked out well with the music from the ORIGINAL Phantom of the Opera music.


----------



## TheReaper

Cool. Yea the one I found on craigs list I would of just made my own fake pipes for the top since I think this one is electric. Im not sure???


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Haunted Host said:


> Below are a few shots of mine...


*Hey Host,

I LOVE your fence!!! Did you make that and if so how???*


----------



## TheReaper

I saw a site that showed how to make that exact same fence. Ill look it up. Im pretty sure the skulls are actually novelty whistles If im not mistaken


----------



## TheReaper

Here are a "few" Last one is similar to hosts:
Minions Web - Cemetery Fence - Project & How To Pages - You need some way to keep the RiffRaff in....
Cemetery Fence
Zombies Alive
Fence


----------



## crossblades400

wow, guys these look really nice! I dont have any pics yet, but ill post some soon


----------



## RookieSpooker

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Ya know, I went back through the photos and actually really looked. All the photos up to this point are absolutely great.
> *MASDC 78- * the lighting gives your graveyard a nice earthy, lamplit glow. The lights themselves remind me of cemetery ghost orbs. Its a warm creepy feel.
> Simple...but oh, so very effective. And great looking avitar.
> *Skellington-* Again lighting create the Pop! the whole scene looks like FUN until you really look close. Then....boooowaaahaaaa, it becomes kind of unsettling to me. There is a surrealistic undertone of really scary. Love the 1/2 buried coffin with the cross shining through, the fence along the walkway leading up to that nice tot family...who vaguely begin to look creepy. The Cemetery arch is outstanding, boarded up window are just enough, nice ghost in the window.
> Glad I cam back to REALLY look over what you have here. Nice. Very Nice.
> Did you do your own Props? I know the boards..But like that 1/2 buried coffin alot.*Dous- *Your Cemetery is absolutely wonderful ! I love your detail, even down to the fresh dirt, black roses and snake !  Your main tombstone has a chilling quality about it with the corss and vulture. That tombstone makes your graveyard. Great focal point. I like your fence too. Those wire fences are just as effective for some graveyards as the PVC gothic everyone builds. Great Job ! Can't wait to see this year's. Where did you get the vulture. I am looking for one.*Harrison 36-* If that is you with the lantern- SCary ! Love your well and your placement of stones. The little tilt, like the stones have "settled", along with the combination of shapes and sizes and random placement. Nice dead guy at bottom of pic. Very dead looking. The fog one with the zombie girl- Creepy.
> My mind says Run....!*Monster Mash- *Ah the spirit of Halloween. You have a cemetery that you have to look twice to see, but nevertheless- if one does look twice they begin to realize that there is alot of smybolizism (sp). The simple "rock" as grave markers. The hand unearthing itself. The Demented guy ( is that YOU?) coming back to the site, where perhaps he buried his victims of his crimes.
> Very unique. Very interesting. Might try some lighting for night viewing.*Muffy- * I believe you have such a tortured soul continually producing unique and absolutely amazing scenes. I can't begin to make all the comments I would like. WOW covers the expression on my face. The one thing that really grabs me is the concept of "cemetery in the round" . Who would have thunk?
> It works so well.....and hints of pentagram to me....*Haunted Host-* Yes Love your cemetery and beautiful tombstones. The blue is perfect like moonlit. Daylight pic is outstanding too. The tree really lends itself to your scene. ( good job anticipating this when you planted it huh?)
> But your 2005. I love it ! I adore the fence. It makes the total scene. There is something Tim Burton(ish) about it! BTW did you place that bird in the yard by the tree? *Hazbabu-* I WANT TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE TO TOT. You photo is the essense of Halloween and TOT to me. You have alot going on in your cemetery - BUT this is working for you. ( sometimes too much is too much) but in your case, it is working . It looks like a wonderful spooky I WANT TO GO TO THIS HOUSE- place. Again choice of lighting the right things and the right amount. Your graveyard fense is excellent- doesn't hide and actually invites.
> Your place says WELCOME we love Halloween here! I would be the first in line at your house !*Wilbret-* Watched you go through your torment of lighting you cemetery...
> and you absolutely have done a wonderful job. It is perfect . I like your lighting on your graveyard host ( that you can't see too well in this pic).
> You took alot of time and care on your terrific tombstones and display. It shows. Excellent !*Frenchy-* Now that is fantastic. Your attempt? No, not an attempt. You DID create a good looking graveyard. Again alot of thought to detail. Love the leaves mounded uo with the skeleton parts showing. The little solitary grave with its fencing around it. It is a nice display in daylight ( important to me that things look good during the day as well as night) Wish you had a night photo of this.....But I imagine it looked terrific. *Johnny L-* do you get tired of people drooling over your cemetery. Yes, get two warrants for stalking out. Me and Rookie. I have linked your site into my favorites. Inspirational. So YOU think "much needed improvement" is needed.
> I scoff at the idea....however, I am all up for some more drooling...so improve away if you desire. Just can't see how you can improve on perfect.I am not sure who died and left me the cemetery critic...LOL! But I just wanted to say more than Great JOB to everyone. Each graveyard is unique and I felt warranted a more personal compliment. Hope you don't mind.
> This is long, I know. But a pat on the back never hurts.....( much).
> Keep those photo's coming in ....I am diggin everybody's displays. All so different and meaningful !


*
FrogQueen, It took you a lot of time and energy to compliment everyone on their cemetery, and I just wanted to let you know how awesome that was. Posts like that are the VERY reason that we are all so addicted to this place. You just tripled your awesome-ness factor, in my opinion. Thank you for keeping the spirit alive up in here..*


----------



## Monster Mash

RookieSpooker said:


> *Monster Mash, did you start this thread just so you could criticize everyone for their cemetery??? These guys do this for no other reason than to make kids more excited on their journey through the neighborhood. The kids don't care about "what's suppose to be where", and "this doesn't belong there". They just like seeing "stuff".
> 
> So, MM, do you plan on cleaning your yard before you put out your cemetery?..........Oh......wait..........that IS your cemetery.....sorry.
> 
> By the way, linking to other Halloween forums in your signature is not only rude, but it's also against the rules.*


I started this thread because I love looking at yard cemeteries. I was not trying to be rude or criticize any cemetery. I just obsess about realism sometimes. I guess it's a bad habit. 

I never read anything in the rules about not posting another forum in your signature. And how is it rude?


----------



## RookieSpooker

*Read THIS. It's a post from Larry, the man who spends a lot time making sure this place is a pleasant experience for us every time we come here, and to attempt to guide folks away from here and bring them to THE WORST HALLOWEEN FORUM ON THE NET just speaks volumes about your character. You have made some nasty comments on this thread and also to a poor guy who entered the Scary Scene contest and I think it is unacceptable.

Apparently, you have quite a fondness for the forum mentioned in your signature, and I'm thinking that maybe that's the best place for you to comment on people's hard work.*


----------



## TheReaper

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


Keep it up and eventually you will have a bigger better haunt. Put a little bit of cash aside each year if you really want to get into it. I take like $100 from my B-day and like another $100 from my xmas cash. You dont have to start that big maybe around $25. Also try buying online for better deals. Also the area where you live looks just like a place I used to live in North Carolina.


----------



## Monster Mash

Well, I did not mean to be nasty. And I know the people better on that forum so thats why I like it there. And sorry I'm not perfect!


----------



## TheReaper

Monster Mash why u dissin peoples scenes when yours just looks like leafs?? I dont see a prop anywhere?


----------



## Monster Mash

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!




I was just saying that this guys cemetery was good. And it was not crappy. I was showing a cemetery I made that really was crappy. To show that there are cemeteries that are worse. I am sorry if you thought I was being nasty and rude. I made some mistakes.

I remember reading that rule now. No links to other Halloween forums. I put the link there because I did not think it was advertising. I just wanted to let other people who are part of that forum know that I was one of the members there. I will remove it.


----------



## squatdaddy

RookieSpooker said:


> *
> FrogQueen, It took you a lot of time and energy to compliment everyone on their cemetery, and I just wanted to let you know how awesome that was. Posts like that are the VERY reason that we are all so addicted to this place. You just tripled your awesome-ness factor, in my opinion. Thank you for keeping the spirit alive up in here..*


COMPLETELY agree! Well said RookieSpooker!


----------



## TheReaper

Ok, And I personally did'nt even know halloween dot com had a forum? But lets not get into that for this threads sake


----------



## Monster Mash

I guess this looked pretty nasty didn't it? I was just mad at people who always find racism in things that are not even close to racist. That subject make me angry sometimes.



Monster Mash said:


> Racist? RACIST?!?!? That is a freakin PIRATE party! Not a Klu Klux Klan n***** lynching party!! People need to think before they start complaining instead of making a bunch of stupid bullsh*t assumptions!!


----------



## TheReaper

Monster Mash said:


> I guess this looked pretty nasty didn't it? I was just mad at people who always find racism in things that are not even close to racist. That subject make me angry sometimes.


Yea I totaly agree with you on that one with the hangman. I recently wnet to a boat building sminar where they teach you knots and my friend was joking around asking the guy how to make a hangmans noose. The guy started getting all mad saying just saying the word "Noose" was racis and how he could go to juvi and all this other crud that wasnt true. But yea one of my older halloween displays featured a noose and a white hangman. that was when I was living in the south! Someone lit our lawn on fire that year


----------



## Monster Mash

People need to lighten up and take a joke. Nooses were made to hang ANYONE who committed crimes. Not to hang people only because of there race.


----------



## Muffy

Well sometimes ya just gotta do what ya gotta do........I'm a person here who steers away from any grief cause I don't want problems cause I happen to love being a part of this group. But sometimes something happens that just has to be addressed so I apologize 1st to all my fellow haunters who I may be disappointing right now.

This morning I was finally reading over the threads from the scary scene contest. I had been so busy prior to even getting involved in that contest that the best I could do time wise was to just look at the photos cause I was busy with work. So today I finally sat down & started going thru them one by one reading the whole thread & looking over what everyone had to say.

I was pretty shocked to say the least when reading one of these threads where a fairly new member was insulted about his entry pictures. I got upset.....cause HERE we don't treat each other like that. As I said there are a quarter of a million dollar haunt attraction members here as well as 16 yr. old kids gettin their feet wet. No matter what we are all supportive of each other & a very good & caring group.

SO I sent an apology note to the person that was insulted in the scary scene contest, I sent it privately, but then today going thru this thread.....well....here it is again. Thanks Rookie for addressing it & to some of our other members here that are catching on. Its not acceptable behavior for HERE!!!



I'm done now......I've said my piece!

Thank You Very Much for Reading This

the Muffster


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Anyhoo!! So.....Host....How about that fence. Did you make that or did you buy it??? If you made it maybe you could let me know how???? Cemeteries look great guys. Wish I had pics of mine from last year.*


----------



## TheReaper

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Anyhoo!! So.....Host....How about that fence. Did you make that or did you buy it??? If you made it maybe you could let me know how???? Cemeteries look great guys. Wish I had pics of mine from last year.*


I posted a reply to your question a few pages in


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


I think it looks pretty good - and love the fence (it is the same one I have!).


I am sure everyone is sick of looking at my pics... 

From 2006:


















and the upgrade in 2007 (new fence, lighting setup, some new little stuff):


















Night shots:








Witch Hazel got upgraded to stir her cauldron over a fire! Yeah me for figuring out how to do this! (and much thanks to some of the Halloween Forum members who helped me out)


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Not me! Im not sick of looking at them. I loved seeing these, great job and thanks for posting.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

UnderworldHaunt said:


> I posted a reply to your question a few pages in


*Oh I didnt see, I will recheck. Guess I was expecting a reply from Host, but if you know how its done that will work too*


----------



## TheReaper

Frankie's Girl said:


> I think it looks pretty good - and love the fence (it is the same one I have!).
> 
> 
> I am sure everyone is sick of looking at my pics...
> 
> From 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the upgrade in 2007 (new fence, lighting setup, some new little stuff):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch Hazel got upgraded to stir her cauldron over a fire! Yeah me for figuring out how to do this! (and much thanks to some of the Halloween Forum members who helped me out)


I must say lighting can really effect a haunt! My older haunts never used to have anything special for lighting. Just a strobe light. This will be the first year I really use some good lighting.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*My 2007 entry (somewhat newbie)*

Ok here it is... I live in a townhouse with a very small from yard (although larger than some)! Still I'm rather happy with how it turned out. 2008 will bring a proper fence and more lighting/atmosphere effects!

View attachment 1635


View attachment 1636


View attachment 1637


View attachment 1638


View attachment 1640


----------



## Haunted Host

I know that there have been some confusing nasty comments in this thread and I'm hoping I was just misreading those comments. Since Rookie has sufficiently sorted things out, I'll choose to ignore those comments. I honestly think that the comments weren't intended to be nasty, but that was how I took them. Now, if we can get this interesting and fun thread back on track, I'd like to see more pics. 

I did make the fence, Mama. It's really not difficult at all. Just a little time consuming and CPVC piping is getting more expensive each day. I'd be happy to email you my plans with pipe lengths, etc and some basic instructions. I'm going to start working on my front yard fence probably this weekend. I built it in 4 ft sections because it makes my layout more flexible and I personally think it looks better. Instead of using 1/2" PVC Schedule-40 pipe, I used 1/2" CPVC pipe. It's more expensive, but much thinner pipe and looks more realistic. It also allowed me to drill smaller holes in the horizontal 1" x 2" pieces of wood. The small holes put less stress on the wood and make it more solid. The posts are 1-1/4" PVC Schedule-40 pipe. The finials on the 1/2" pipe are skull whistles as UnderworldHaunt mentioned. I just cut the bottoms off and slid them right over the top of the pipe. I cut the holes so that it barely fit over the pipe. The finials on the posts were hallow plastic skulls I purchased at Walgreens last year for roughly $1 each. I bought them all up at every nearby Walgreens because I knew I had to build more fence and wouldn't be able to find them again. I can go in more detail in an email if you'd like. I don't want to bore everyone else in this thread. 

Edit: I forgot to add that the pipes are spaced 6" apart on my fence.


----------



## TheReaper

Love the pumpkin in the third picture!!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Hehe.. thanks... he's my favouite too and due to make a return this year!


----------



## Monster Mash

Mine were not intended to be nasty. I'm sorry if they were.

I don't see why I can't give my opinion about a scary scene without everyone getting upset and thinking I'm a total jerk. I do not try to hurt anyone.


----------



## pandora

Skipping over all the debate, here is mine:




























Everyone's looks great. We all just have to be sensitive to the fact that everyone has different creative ideas on what they feel cemeteries (or any other prop) should look like. Plus everyone is coming at it from different ages, years experience with haunting, artistic abilities, budgets, etc. Also some people run haunts and their cemetery is secondary to other props. To me, it's my whole deal, my pride and joy. I really enjoy seeing EVERYONE's pictures regardless. So keep on posting PLEASE! 

P.s. More of my cemetery pics are under my 2007 Photobucket link below if anyone is interested.


----------



## RookieSpooker

Monster Mash said:


> Mine were not intended to be nasty. I'm sorry if they were.
> 
> I don't see why I can't give my opinion about a scary scene without everyone getting upset and thinking I'm a total jerk. I do not try to hurt anyone.


*
Monster Mash, there are just some things you should keep to yourself, right man??

We would LOVE to have you here with us permanently, but we just ask that you be nice. Instead of throwing barbs, just let the person know that you appreciate their efforts, and then offer some FRIENDLY advice. Maybe if you spent more time here with us and less time over there with THOSE guys, we can work on that personality of yours..

I REALLY believe you would like it better here anyway. So lets just call a truce. COOL???*


----------



## Haunted Host

I figured as much, Mash. I just didn't understand what you were trying to say I think. Others seemed to misunderstand as well. I'd probably just advise to be a little more careful I guess. Regardless of what you think of a haunt, someone put lots of time and effort into it. I guess there are different ways to say things or ask certain questions and you may have struck a cord with some people.

I personally think you've shown that it was not intended to be nasty, and that you are sorry. What kind of people would we be if we did not forgive and forget, especially since you didn't intend to be nasty?

I hope we can put this to bed and concentrate on sharing our cemetery pics. This was a great idea for a thread by the way. I love looking at these pics as well.


----------



## Haunted Host

*And there she is... PANDORA!!! *One of my favorite cemeteries...and amoung the best of all our members along with Love Manor, etc.


----------



## Monster Mash

OK case closed!! We will forget this ever happened.


----------



## RookieSpooker

*Pandora, that is an AWESOME cemetery. I hope mine is Half that nice.

Frankie's Girl, yours is also very inspiring. BEAUTIFUL work.

Shadow Man, I also think that the pumpkin picture is SWEET. That's one of those shots that make you think to yourself "WOW, did I take that???" Very nice.

Monster Mash, consider it forgotten, my friend.*


----------



## RookieSpooker

*Just one more question, Pandora. That stone of yours with the angel on top. Is the base of it foam or what? I would LOVE to have a couple of those in my cemetery, but I'm not sure of how I would support a heavy plater statue with foam.*


----------



## TheReaper

WOA! Pandora thats a nice haunt! Lighting=Awesome! Reminds me of a home haunt I saw on the travel channel. Can't Remember the name but this guy had an awesome set up! I think it might have been Grimstone...


----------



## pandora

Host, Rookie Thank you as usual! 

Host, to be put in line with Love Manor makes me very happy. I love JohnnyL's work so that's a big compliment to me.

Rookie, my angel is actually two pieces-both purchased. My aunt gave me the angel and I found the base at Target one year in the garden department. I re-painted them so that they matched in 2007:




























I really love her, even though she's not my creation. Now if I could just make a large winged reaper (like the one in Harry Potter)....oooh that would make me happy!!


----------



## RookieSpooker

pandora said:


> I really love her, even though she's not my creation.


*
She most certainly IS your creation. You put the pieces together, you put that sweet paint job on her, and she is beautiful..........(and so is hubby's truck)*


----------



## pandora

RookieSpooker said:


> *
> She most certainly IS your creation. You put the pieces together, you put that sweet paint job on her, and she is beautiful..........(and so is hubby's truck)*


HUBBY'S TRUCK?? HUBBY'S TRUCK?? Rookie - my dear friend, that is MY truck. He only gets to drive it on the weekends ;-). We have the motorcycle that matches it too. Aren't I a great wife?

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b314/PANDORA9393/Arizona April 2007/IMG_1688.jpg


----------



## Monster Mash

Sweet angel!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

thanks Rookie, last year was only my second year with a graveyard, so I think I made some pretty decent progress... 

Of course, I'm going to try to really up my game for this year, but it won't be anywhere near the level of Love Manor or Pandora's lovely cemeteries. 

I totally get that there are many different levels - total beginner to should-be-professionals. I'm just happy to be getting out of the starting gate!


----------



## Hamm

Beautiful, Awesome, Very Nice, Cooool, That's Great, Where did You buy That!? You painted that!?, You MADE THAT!?

I try to personalize My replies, But I can't type, or spell that fast. I want to say, You Guys, and Girls ROCK! Crazy good work has been done. Time, Sweat, and effort has been given. You deserve a round of applause.

When I was a younger child, Finding a house that had a Jack-O-Lantern was a Halloween thrill. Nowadays We will scare, and entertain the pants off of people. And They love it.

I say bravo to You all, For You passion of the art of haunting. You show that You have something to say about this wonderful holiday.


----------



## wilbret

Man, I wish I had time to read this whole thread. 

So, uh.

Cool.
Nice.
Awesome.
What were you thinking?
I agree.
WTF?
Wicked.
Thanks!


----------



## Terra

This is my first year for a cemetery and I'm just awed by everyone's graveyard. This thread is sooooo bookmarked!


----------



## tinafromidaho

Pandora, how did you make that coffin?? Is it a ground breaker coffin as they call the little ones?? 
Tina


----------



## frenchy

Frankie's Girl said:


> I think it looks pretty good - and love the fence (it is the same one I have!).
> 
> 
> I am sure everyone is sick of looking at my pics...
> 
> From 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the upgrade in 2007 (new fence, lighting setup, some new little stuff):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch Hazel got upgraded to stir her cauldron over a fire! Yeah me for figuring out how to do this! (and much thanks to some of the Halloween Forum members who helped me out)


me too i am not tire of seeing your pics ijust don't have enough get them coming !


----------



## pandora

tinafromidaho said:


> Pandora, how did you make that coffin?? Is it a ground breaker coffin as they call the little ones??
> Tina


Tina - the plans are from Shallow Valley: Shallow Valley Funeral Home

Scroll down to 2003 projects and click on buried alive. They even have a set of plans that you can download in pdf format. I made the coffin 1/2 way to begin with (yes myself) and then my husband took it apart and re-did it because he felt it wasn't "perfect". I'd say if you have a general knowledge of power tools, it's not too time consuming or terribly expensive. Mine isn't painted either - I burned it with a MAPP torch! Very fast and free!


----------



## frenchy

pandora said:


> Skipping over all the debate, here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's looks great. We all just have to be sensitive to the fact that everyone has different creative ideas on what they feel cemeteries (or any other prop) should look like. Plus everyone is coming at it from different ages, years experience with haunting, artistic abilities, budgets, etc. Also some people run haunts and their cemetery is secondary to other props. To me, it's my whole deal, my pride and joy. I really enjoy seeing EVERYONE's pictures regardless. So keep on posting PLEASE!
> 
> P.s. More of my cemetery pics are under my 2007 Photobucket link below if anyone is interested.


Thanks for posting those Pandora omg in my dream .... the light effect is fantastic and in fact everything is well should be in my front lawn lollllllllllllllllll
!


----------



## tinafromidaho

Thanks Pandora,
I just printed off the plans.
Tina


----------



## charles f

Enjoyed these so much I went to Menards and got some spike floods and bulbs. Keep it up and a fog machine might be next...


----------



## pandora

charles f said:


> Enjoyed these so much I went to Menards and got some spike floods and bulbs. Keep it up and a fog machine might be next...


You mean you don't have 3 or 4?? LOL! We can help you spend your money VERY quickly!


----------



## Haunted Host

RookieSpooker said:


> *
> She most certainly IS your creation. You put the pieces together, you put that sweet paint job on her, and she is beautiful..........(and so is hubby's truck)*


I have to admit Rookie... that was a sexist assumption regarding Pandora's truck.  I knew it was her truck because she's told me before, but I never assumed it was his.  Do I smell an apology?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Haunted Host said:


> I have to admit Rookie... that was a sexist assumption regarding Pandora's truck.  I knew it was her truck because she's told me before, but I never assumed it was his.  Do I smell an apology?


*Why THANK YOU, Host, for pointing out what would have slid itself right under the rug..*


*Pandora, I AM really sorry for assuming the truck was hubby's. My wife drives a truck and loves it, so I should have known better. Please forgive me for my indiscretion.*


----------



## Haunted Host

Sorry Rookie... what would you and I do if we weren't being instigators and a total pain in the butt.  I was obviously kidding, bud. And Pandora is cool as heck so I know she wasn't insulted.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

squatdaddy said:


> Thanks Harrison...
> Simple pink foam board...nothing special actually...
> close up:


WOW!!! You must have put in some serious hours on that facade... It's gorgeous... in a creepy, gross kind of way. Excellent job!


----------



## RookieSpooker

*I agree Squatdaddy, it's amazing how some moss and vines can dramatically increase the realism of foam stonework. Great job.*


----------



## squatdaddy

From this group any compliment is well received and highly regarded!!! So a huge THANK YOU to everyone. The amount of creative work on this forum is mind-blowing and the bar everyone sets is in the Stratosphere for certain! I think I had to pick my jaw off the ground several times when viewing everyone's hard work on this thread... Love being part of like minded individuals.


----------



## pandora

I agree with both of you Squatdaddy and RookieSpooker (I still love u btw ;-) ).

Every year I try and look at what makes cemeteries truly look old. We don't mow our yard starting the last week of September. Then I cut massive branches off of the tree in the front and "plant" them in the overwatered ground all over. It works out really well (as long as the Santa Ana winds don't kick up) because they slowly die over the month and it is a free way to add the realistic "cemetery that time forgot" look. I'm going to use more of that moss this year (I think it's called reindeer moss), as well as the spanish moss. Plus I did hours of cobwebbing over the fence plants and between certain stones which I think also helped.

The level of work on this forum is astounding. So many people here could and probably should work for studios on some level. And the electronics / motor people - oh my gosh. They just fascinate me with all the wiring and timing and rigging. What they can do boggles my mind. So kudos to everyone at every level. The masters give the rest of us goals for the future, plus lots of help!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Old house Display 
SpectreTTM/Halloween/2001/display - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/eyes.jpg


New House Display
SpectreTTM/Halloween/2006/Display - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/SlightAnglePB.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/HarpiesPB.jpg


----------



## pandora

SpectreTTM said:


> Old house Display
> SpectreTTM/Halloween/2001/display - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/eyes.jpg
> 
> 
> New House Display
> SpectreTTM/Halloween/2006/Display - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/SlightAnglePB.jpg
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/HarpiesPB.jpg


Great pics Spectre! Your tombstones are wonderful!! Do you follow Keeba's techniques? Also, where did you get the "eyes" from? That looks great!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

These are fantastic! I have to stop looking at this thread! This is the first time I'm not doing a graveyard for Halloween in over 20 years! 

I must resist....have too many projects already...ugh.....


----------



## Tish

Great pics, Spectre! Seeing all these pictures is making me so excited for the big day.


----------



## Skellington

Wow this thread has grown in a few days. Great cemeteries everyone, the pictures really blow me away. Batgirly thanks for your comments.

Cylonfrogquenn, your post regarding the various cemteries was one of the best posts I have read. Thank you. Regarding the coffin, I made that based on some others seen here. Fortunately, in the dark you cannot see my lack of carpentry skills.

Johnny L, as always your pics are inspiring. I love your haunt. I need to come see your haunt in person this year. I am in San Diego and I believe you are up in North County.

Monster Mash, I too found your comments to be rude and harsh. With regard to cemeteries in the front yard of haunted houses, like mine, these are yard haunts. If we like cemeteries where else do we put them? Also, you may want to call Disney and tell them their Haunted House is no good because it has a cemetery in its front yard. 

Please keep in mind that this forum is a place where people come to share their efforts. Some people are shy about sharing their haunts because some of the others produce such incredible work. I think everyone deserves to be treated nicely and complimented for their efforts.


----------



## TheReaper

pandora said:


> I agree with both of you Squatdaddy and RookieSpooker (I still love u btw ;-) ).
> 
> Every year I try and look at what makes cemeteries truly look old. We don't mow our yard starting the last week of September. Then I cut massive branches off of the tree in the front and "plant" them in the overwatered ground all over. It works out really well (as long as the Santa Ana winds don't kick up) because they slowly die over the month and it is a free way to add the realistic "cemetery that time forgot" look. I'm going to use more of that moss this year (I think it's called reindeer moss), as well as the spanish moss. Plus I did hours of cobwebbing over the fence plants and between certain stones which I think also helped.
> 
> The level of work on this forum is astounding. So many people here could and probably should work for studios on some level. And the electronics / motor people - oh my gosh. They just fascinate me with all the wiring and timing and rigging. What they can do boggles my mind. So kudos to everyone at every level. The masters give the rest of us goals for the future, plus lots of help!


LOl its hard doing this when your only 15! I have to set up the week before Halloween because my dad needs to cut the grass and dosent feel like going around all the tombstones. But since the new move I have a huge flower bed in my front yard so I'm gonna set it up there and its along the walkway to my front house. I just hope most of the plants in the bed die before I set up. I once had this talk with my parents a few years ago:

Me-Mom can you take out all the flowers and put em in a pot so after halloween you can replant them...

Mom-Nope whats wrong with the flowers.

Me-

She wouldn't understand. My parents love my displays but hate when it goes overboard! =)


----------



## Haunted Host

You can fix that flower situation. Go to Home Depot and buy some grass killer and spray the heck out of them for two days about a week before you want to set up. The flowers will die in about 3 or 4 days and you can tell your parents that you'll pull all the dead flowers out for them and... *voila*!  They'll never know what happened.


----------



## TheReaper

Haunted Host said:


> You can fix that flower situation. Go to Home Depot and buy some grass killer and spray the heck out of them for two days about a week before you want to set up. The flowers will die in about 3 or 4 days and you can tell your parents that you'll pull all the dead flowers out for them and... *voila*!  They'll never know what happened.


Awesome idea!  Now just need a way to get rid of those dam shrubs


----------



## pandora

Haunted Host said:


> You can fix that flower situation. Go to Home Depot and buy some grass killer and spray the heck out of them for two days about a week before you want to set up. The flowers will die in about 3 or 4 days and you can tell your parents that you'll pull all the dead flowers out for them and... *voila*!  They'll never know what happened.



Host - you evil bugger you!! You're going to reap bad karma for that ;-)


----------



## Haunted Host

pandora said:


> Host - you evil bugger you!! You're going to reap bad karma for that ;-)


Nah, they're only flowers... I've killed so many flowers that I could be considered a serial murderer. I've not yet faced bad karma for it.  You know, it's funny that in the places I try to grow flowers, I get nothing. And then in other places where I'm trying to get rid of them, they grow uncontrollably. Is that the karma you speak of? I've given up and just let them grow as they may.


----------



## RookieSpooker

Haunted Host said:


> You can fix that flower situation. Go to Home Depot and buy some grass killer and spray the heck out of them for two days about a week before you want to set up. The flowers will die in about 3 or 4 days and you can tell your parents that you'll pull all the dead flowers out for them and... *voila*!  They'll never know what happened.


*
WAY TO MOLD THOSE YOUNG MINDS, HOST!!!! Your gonna' get the poor kid thrown out on his ear. *


----------



## SpectreTTM

pandora said:


> Great pics Spectre! Your tombstones are wonderful!! Do you follow Keeba's techniques? Also, where did you get the "eyes" from? That looks great!


Thx Pandora,

I'm not familiar with Keeba's techniques. My stones are all pink foam carved with a dremel. A couple took about 35 hrs to do. They basically consist of 3 types of finishes. Granite ( FleckStone), Slate (black & Silver paint) , and Sand Stone ( Sand Blasted the Pink foam before Painting it.) I them air brushed with reallly watered down paint for Dirt & Dust.


The Eyes were the easiest. Got a roll or brown Paper from Home Despot. Cut piece to Block the entire window. Drew Eyes and Cut them out. Covered the holes with white wrapping /tissue paper. Turned on the light in that Room and Presto. Evil Eyes. Took about 1 -1.5 hrs to do. 
They were the biggest hit that yr.


----------



## BLAKKHEART

My pics on bottom links. They are a few years old. I think I will clean them out this year and post new ones. We'll see.


----------



## rockplayson

Monster Mash said:


> That is pretty good. I just don't get why there is crime scene tape around a cemetery.
> 
> You think your cemetery is bad? Take a look at mine!


 
Grave robers. Haha. That's why there's crime scene tape. Look at that cool half way out of the ground zombie. Haha the tape fits fine afterall.


----------



## darkness

Not a great pic and hopefully it will be better this year.


----------



## funrs

View attachment 1669
this is from last year.


----------



## rockplayson

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Ya know, I went back through the photos and actually really looked. All the photos up to this point are absolutely great.
> *MASDC 78- *the lighting gives your graveyard a nice earthy, lamplit glow. The lights themselves remind me of cemetery ghost orbs. Its a warm creepy feel.
> Simple...but oh, so very effective. And great looking avitar.
> *Skellington-* Again lighting create the Pop! the whole scene looks like FUN until you really look close. Then....boooowaaahaaaa, it becomes kind of unsettling to me. There is a surrealistic undertone of really scary. Love the 1/2 buried coffin with the cross shining through, the fence along the walkway leading up to that nice tot family...who vaguely begin to look creepy. The Cemetery arch is outstanding, boarded up window are just enough, nice ghost in the window.
> Glad I cam back to REALLY look over what you have here. Nice. Very Nice.
> Did you do your own Props? I know the boards..But like that 1/2 buried coffin alot.*Dous- *Your Cemetery is absolutely wonderful ! I love your detail, even down to the fresh dirt, black roses and snake !  Your main tombstone has a chilling quality about it with the corss and vulture. That tombstone makes your graveyard. Great focal point. I like your fence too. Those wire fences are just as effective for some graveyards as the PVC gothic everyone builds. Great Job ! Can't wait to see this year's. Where did you get the vulture. I am looking for one.*Harrison 36-* If that is you with the lantern- SCary ! Love your well and your placement of stones. The little tilt, like the stones have "settled", along with the combination of shapes and sizes and random placement. Nice dead guy at bottom of pic. Very dead looking. The fog one with the zombie girl- Creepy.
> My mind says Run....!*Monster Mash- *Ah the spirit of Halloween. You have a cemetery that you have to look twice to see, but nevertheless- if one does look twice they begin to realize that there is alot of smybolizism (sp). The simple "rock" as grave markers. The hand unearthing itself. The Demented guy ( is that YOU?) coming back to the site, where perhaps he buried his victims of his crimes.
> Very unique. Very interesting. Might try some lighting for night viewing.*Muffy- *I believe you have such a tortured soul continually producing unique and absolutely amazing scenes. I can't begin to make all the comments I would like. WOW covers the expression on my face. The one thing that really grabs me is the concept of "cemetery in the round" . Who would have thunk?
> It works so well.....and hints of pentagram to me....*Haunted Host-* Yes Love your cemetery and beautiful tombstones. The blue is perfect like moonlit. Daylight pic is outstanding too. The tree really lends itself to your scene. ( good job anticipating this when you planted it huh?)
> But your 2005. I love it ! I adore the fence. It makes the total scene. There is something Tim Burton(ish) about it! BTW did you place that bird in the yard by the tree? *Hazbabu-* I WANT TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE TO TOT. You photo is the essense of Halloween and TOT to me. You have alot going on in your cemetery - BUT this is working for you. ( sometimes too much is too much) but in your case, it is working . It looks like a wonderful spooky I WANT TO GO TO THIS HOUSE- place. Again choice of lighting the right things and the right amount. Your graveyard fense is excellent- doesn't hide and actually invites.
> Your place says WELCOME we love Halloween here! I would be the first in line at your house !*Wilbret-* Watched you go through your torment of lighting you cemetery...
> and you absolutely have done a wonderful job. It is perfect . I like your lighting on your graveyard host ( that you can't see too well in this pic).
> You took alot of time and care on your terrific tombstones and display. It shows. Excellent !*Frenchy-* Now that is fantastic. Your attempt? No, not an attempt. You DID create a good looking graveyard. Again alot of thought to detail. Love the leaves mounded uo with the skeleton parts showing. The little solitary grave with its fencing around it. It is a nice display in daylight ( important to me that things look good during the day as well as night) Wish you had a night photo of this.....But I imagine it looked terrific. *Johnny L-* do you get tired of people drooling over your cemetery. Yes, get two warrants for stalking out. Me and Rookie. I have linked your site into my favorites. Inspirational. So YOU think "much needed improvement" is needed.
> I scoff at the idea....however, I am all up for some more drooling...so improve away if you desire. Just can't see how you can improve on perfect.I am not sure who died and left me the cemetery critic...LOL! But I just wanted to say more than Great JOB to everyone. Each graveyard is unique and I felt warranted a more personal compliment. Hope you don't mind.
> This is long, I know. But a pat on the back never hurts.....( much).
> Keep those photo's coming in ....I am diggin everybody's displays. All so different and meaningful !


 
WOW! I think my eyes just poped out of my head. lol.


----------



## TheReaper

halloweenrocks08 said:


> WOW! I think my eyes just poped out of my head. lol.


Yea same here when I first saw this post. I didnt bother reading the whole thing tho =)


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

OMG>>>> I go away for a day and Look at this thread....It took off on me. There are so many more fantastic cemeteries to gawk at! 
I promised Squatdaddy I would go back and eyeball his with a fine toothcomb, 
and I just came back to do that....whhhhhhhhha la ! Look! Its Friday night at 12:43 am and several cocktails later....I am lost in cemertery fog and in love with Pandora's angel. 
 And there are people with eyeballs popping out of their heads ! 
So tomorrow, I will take a looksee again. Wow. I am amazed. 
There are several I want to comment on....but the fog . Keep posting. This is an amazing thread. ! I am just lovin everyone's pictures !


----------



## Blood~Hound

Wow! I really enjoyed all of the pic's in thread. You people are amazing!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

All of the pictures a great, we all started out with a few props and this site has excited all of us with future projects for our haunts. From this site I have gotten so many ideas/projects for the future and I will never have enough time or money to do them from all of you guys/gays here. I love all of the pictures, whcih have given me ideas, that I could not come up by myself. I want to say GREAT JOB EVERYONE, from the beginners to the seasoned ones that have been doing haunts for years. Pictures from my haunt are in the link below and I hope my haunt might just provide an ideas/inspiration to someone for their future haunt. My hat is off to all of you for the ideas and time in answering questions for all of us new kids on the block.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Great Pumpkin - I love your set up! I liked seeing the progression over the years - sweet and simple to a nice little graveyard - and I totally love your fence! You can't go wrong with Peanuts and the great pumpkin! I bet the kids love your house!


----------



## funrs

View attachment 1676
I found a better one


----------



## colmmoo

How do your cemeteries all keep up with the weather - how far in advance of Halloween do you keep them up? Are your gravestones okay with rain?


----------



## TheReaper

funrs nice fence. What is it made out of pallets?


----------



## funrs

Yes it is made of pallets. Where I work at we get a lot of stuff on pallets. So I get to pick Thur them and take the ones I like home. I've also made a ground breaker toe pincher coffin with the pallets. So if your in the JAX FL area and you need pallets come to me.


----------



## Hamm

Funrs, I like your cemetery. The fence is nice, keeps little one's from running across it to hurt themselves. Easier to set the scene.


----------



## TheReaper

funrs said:


> Yes it is made of pallets. Where I work at we get a lot of stuff on pallets. So I get to pick Thur them and take the ones I like home. I've also made a ground breaker toe pincher coffin with the pallets. So if your in the JAX FL area and you need pallets come to me.


Yea I am making two ground breaker coffins this year. but I dont live in Jax


----------



## funrs

This year I'm expanding the fence to go across the front yard and up the drive way. Going to make a gate with a sign on top saying TWIN OAKS CEMETERY. And adding more lights. My dear wife keeps asking how much is this going to cost. And all I can say is "as little as possible" but she don't believes me. Sorry you don't live closer because we have a lot of pallets. I don't even know how much the company pays to have the pallets hauled off.


----------



## Finn

funrs said:


> This year I'm expanding the fence to go across the front yard and up the drive way. Going to make a gate with a sign on top saying TWIN OAKS CEMETERY. And adding more lights. My dear wife keeps asking how much is this going to cost. And all I can say is "as little as possible" but she don't believes me. Sorry you don't live closer because we have a lot of pallets. I don't even know how much the company pays to have the pallets hauled off.



There are at least four companies in my area that give away pallets for free. I found them by look under FREE STUFF on CRAIGS LIST.
Give it a try. (also found a fence company that gives away old fences that they take down)

Finn


----------



## Monster Mash

Thanks to you pointing out my mistake of pointing out everything wrong with Halloween displays I look at Halloween cemeteries differently now. These all look good!! I love them all!


----------



## Finn

I just read through this whole thread and all I have to say is, "Wow". I've got quite a mountain to climb to get to where you guys are at. It'll be fun getten' there though.

Pandora, is that Sportster yours? 2000-2001? I've got a '99 with the same color.

Finn


----------



## Muffy

Well Done Monster Mash!!Thank You 

Muf


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Okay....looking for more cemetery pics. We know there are some more out there. !


----------



## pandora

colmmoo - as far as weather goes and how things hold up...luckily I'm in So Cal so it usually doesn't rain...but it has in the past. Everything holds up really superbly. The only things that get covered are Fred (Monster Mud guy) and the rocking chair skelly (scared of screwing up the motor). Wind is usually my worst enemy. Last year we got a freak windstorm which knocked one of my pillars over and missed my truck by about 3 inches.... not nice. Truck gets parked further open once it all goes up.... To answer your other question - it goes up October 1st every year. They're lucky I can wait that long!!

Finn - That is a 2003 Heritage Softtail Classic 100th Anniversary Edition - my husband's pride and joy! Mine too - but I'm strictly a passenger kind of girl.

Everyone's work is really wonderful!!! KEEP POSTING PICS!!


----------



## Finn

pandora said:


> Finn - That is a 2003 Heritage Softtail Classic 100th Anniversary Edition - my husband's pride and joy! Mine too - but I'm strictly a passenger kind of girl.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Pandora,
> I was talking about the bike behind the Heritage.
> The black one.
> I guess you answered the question though.
> You should get out there and ride, not just be a passenger.
> There's nothing like it.
> 
> Finn


----------



## TheReaper

I have some pics of my cemetery, but there are no props out! O well Ill post em anyway in a lil bit. Maybe some people will give me some ideas for setup.


----------



## Hamm

Pandora, Very cool weathervane. That must add alot to the charm of Your haunt.


----------



## pandora

Hamm - My mom bought that for my birthday this year! Great gift! They may finally be getting me, huh?

Finn - ohhh that's my brother-in-law's Deluxe! I like being a passenger... I can look around and enjoy myself!! Plus, it's time with my hubby!!


----------



## netsirk

I love all the cemeteries here! Last year was the first year of putting lights in the cemetery, but I didn't take any night time pics...think the blue lighting is awesome, and might try that myself this year. The cemetery is always a work in progress...here are my pics.


----------



## netsirk

Oh, and while it is not part of my cemetery...here is my favorite addition to my Halloween decor  it's my license plate. LOL


----------



## pandora

netsirk - great job! Love all the trees in your yard and the license plate - to die for!!! The lighting is must I would say. It is a great way to highlight your yard and give it a mystical glow. I use most colors, but mine may be too much for some people. I use red, green, blue and amber in my yard.


----------



## netsirk

About a week before Halloween last year is when we thought about adding lighting. Total beginners! This year I want to get the "big box" for doing the lighting so I can add more. It gets dark here so quick, that I can really make the most of the display with lighting...I also try to put dead flowers around some of the stones, but didn't last year...

The biggest disadvantage with the yard though is we get Chinook winds typically in October, so I usually have to pull all the tombstones up at least once otherwise they end up either broken or scattered in the neighborhood.  

I really want to try making some of those PVC candles to put outside.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Frankie's Girl,

I not sure if the kids or the parents love the "Peanuts and the great pumpkin" more. A lot of parnets/kids get their picture taken in middle of the pumpkin patch. That side of my house/yard is on a very busy street, so it gets lots of traffic throughout the day too. This year I hoping to play "Its the great pumpkiin, charlie brown" music around the pumpkin patch.
Pictures from my haunt are in the link below... 

Thanks. The Great Pumpkin


----------



## Gothikim

OMG, I'm just floored with all the great cemetery pics! I feel like a heel that I don't have night pics to post at this time. 
All I have now is daylight, but I guess it'll have to do until I learn how to capture stills from the video DH shot on H-ween night... 
Too busy handing out candy and visiting with TOTs' parents to take any photos!





































Anyhoo, I use blue and green lighting on the gravestones, green uplights on the house, a red light on the reaper, 
blacklights under the white ghost's dress and robe, and contrasting yellow/orange lights here and there for a pop of color... 
Oh, and our FCG was in the upstairs bay window and a gauze-shrouded skellie was in the downstains bay with strobes and such...


----------



## Herman Secret

How did I miss this thread ??

Heres some pics of last years graveyard


----------



## MHooch

Just cruised through this thread and all I can say is:

WOW!!

You guys rock!! What a great collection of cemeteries...Here's a couple of pics from last year:

Hooch in the graveyard (which may be a mixed metaphor, I'm not sure...):










And just a view of the cemetery:











My goal is to start making my own tombstones and stop buying them, you all are wonderful inspiration!!!


----------



## pandora

Gothikim, Herman Secret and MHooch - your graveyard's look great!!

MHooch - if you need help with making tombstones, let me know and I'll be happy to forward you any info I have on them. It's easy and very satisfying!


----------



## tinafromidaho

I'll try to post pictures.
myhalloweenpictures/2007 photos - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Haunted Host

Thought I'd help *tinafromidaho* by adding a couple of her images directly.


----------



## Haunted Host

Come on folks... I know there are some other great cemeteries out there for you all to post.  ***BUMP***


----------



## drea11

Hope its not too late...

Here are ours from 2004, 2006 and 2007:


























We are redoing the fence and columns this year, the years had been rough on our first attempts.


----------



## TheReaper

drea11 said:


> Hope its not too late...
> 
> Here are ours from 2004, 2006 and 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are redoing the fence and columns this year, the years had been rough on our first attempts.


Nice house! Like the colum lights.


----------



## Haunted Host

Drea! I love it!! I have a question for you though... have you moved several times because the style of windows and the house in general seemed to have changed from one year to the next.

The last pic sets an awesome scene! I'm much more into realism when it comes to cemeteries and it looks very realistic from that pic.


----------



## drea11

Thanks!

Yes, we moved in 2005 (which is why there is no pics for that year) to Houston. We were there for 2 years but at different rental houses (long story with the owners of the first...pain in the butt!). But we are back in Dallas and in our own home in the same subdivision. We bought this house for its haunt-ablity! LOL


----------



## Haunted Host

Okay Drea, I have to ask because I've got the same tombstone. Isn't the Rest In Peace tombstone that is prominent in your last pic your absolute favorite!?! I paid more than I should've to buy that one on eBay because I absolutely love that one. I couldn't even explain why I like it so much, but I'd be devastated if anyone ever helped themselves to that particular stone from my haunt. Considering how prominent it is in your graveyard, I'm guessing you like it too.  That one will always be front and center in my graveyard.


----------



## drea11

Yep, it is my favorite! I cant remember where we got it but I'm sure we paid too much for it as well! LOL! There is just something about it! Had to have it!


----------



## drea11

TheReaper said:


> Nice house! Like the colum lights.


Thanks! I liked that house but it was getting too small. The house we have now is much more hauntable! LOL I think the lights were tea light holders and were on the discount table at HD or Lowes...maybe somewhere else...too long ago for me to remember, I have CRS! And obviously ADD...anyways... they were originally red. Hubby drilled a hole in the bottom and put light sockets with flicker bulbs.


----------



## Haunted Host

Come on folks!! I'm looking to steal some ideas here. Post your cemeteries!!


----------



## Monster Mash

Well, my crappy cemetery is from 2006. Mine in 2007 looked better but i do not have any pictures on the computer to post here. That gravestone photo in my avatar was one of the stones. Notice how it looks kind of like one of the stones in Haunted Hosts cemetery? These graveyards are great!!  Please don't stop posting!!


----------



## B Scary

*Inspirational! Everyone's cemetary's are absolutely amazing!

wow! Just wow!!*


----------



## Monster Mash

Yo! B Scary!! Nice avatar!!


----------



## Alucard888888

The right lighting really adds to the look.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Great cemeteries everybody. Here is my first attempt last year. Overall I was fairly happy but hope to work on my lighting this year. I've gotten great ideas from this thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## MHooch

Nice work, everybody. This is my favorite aspect of the forum, being able to view the work of other folks and get ideas from them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

matthewthemanparker, I am sooo glad you picked up this thread and got it started again!
I am in a silly mood tonight ( might be the cocktail I had) . Your skelly is just too cute looking.
He looks thirsty. Did you make your tombstone's and fence? What's your plans for this year?
I am not seeing any lighting for your cemetery. And I notice your neighbors aren't into halloween.....


----------



## LT Scare

Here's ours from last year. Say good-bye to the fences. We've almost finished our new skull-topped "wrought iron" fences that will surround the haunt. Notice that the front fence must hold a 4 foot black light. This was a challege our new fence design had to over come. Also the side fence must stop breezes that always seem to come from that direction in order to allow the low-lying chilled fog to spend time in our yard, rather than down the street. A couple of tough challenges for a PVC / wrought iron-look fence, but we're confident the new design will satisfy both requirements quite well.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Thanks cylonfrogqueen, I was actually searching for a name for my when I came across this thread. I want to make a sign with the name of my cemetery but couldn't think of a good name. I made the fence out of pvc and made the tombstones out of styrofoam. My lighting consisted of a flood light mounted in an oak tree right behind where I took the pictures. I like the colored lighting on the ground a lot better. As far as my neighbors go, they probably didn't even know it was Halloween. Our whole neighborhood was dark. We got a total of 6 TOT'ers. It was our first year in the house. We are moving the decorations to a friend's house this year and combining props from 3 people to make 1 big haunt.


----------



## halloween71

LTscare love your zombies did you handmake them?


----------



## LT Scare

halloween71 said:


> LTscare love your zombies did you handmake them?


Sort of ... but not really. The one on the right is a costume I wore one year, stuffed with grocery bags with crumpled news papers in the bags - all mounted on a PVC frame. 

The one on the left is a mask I bought on ebay and hands/arms I bought at spencers 5 or 6 years ago. Sportjacket from Norstroms, circa 1980's sometime, shirt and old levis probably around then too. BTW, I still see this guys head on ebay occasionally.

Both have LED eyes and the guy on the left has a sound box that groans.


----------



## Effie

Here's a link to my album pics of our front yard cemetery from last year - the quality is not so good because I had put these on my pda and then I lost all my original pics and had to download these back off my pda. Can't wait to get started on this year -- the cemetery just keeps growing every year!!

Halloween Forum - Effie's Album: Halloween 2007


----------



## Monster Mash

This thread is still going!! And nice cemeteries everybody!


----------



## Otaku

So many creepy pics in this thread - gotta love a graveyard! Here's a pic from last year.

HalloweenGallery.com - Halloween 2007/2007-2


----------



## halloween71

LTSCARE love the zombies thanks for heads up on ebay.Gots to get into making pvc frames.This is on to-do list for next year.Everybody 's cemeterys are great.I don't have pictures I deleted them, but will get some this year.Keep them coming I am getting great tips.


----------



## SouthernBelle




----------



## Monster Mash

WTF?!?!?! Some pictures won't finish loading!!! Some pictures are only halfway done and they were looking really good!!!


----------



## slightlymad

2007 Cemetery not much to look at as I couldnt take any time off from the new job. The kids and I threw it together in something like an hour

Every bodys stuff looks great


----------



## Long_Tom

This was in my driveway:









as is more obvious from this shot:









Since then I've moved the cemetery to the back yard, as it's darker. (I have two streetlights in front of my house. Arrrrgh!) People seem to really like coming to the back. Looks like this:


----------



## TheReaper

*2006 Pictures*

*2006 Pictures*
Not a very good year but o well.


----------



## TheReaper

*2005 Pictures*

*2005 Pictures*
This is when I lived in Charlotte NC. It was an OK year. I actually had to put this stuff out the day of Halloween(Neighborhood was'nt that good...Had stuff stolen out of our garage when we left it open for maybe an hour!) and was decorating till the first ToT


----------



## anonuser

Well, here goes... We started outdoor decorating in 2006 and did our first cemetery in 2007. We just finished 135' of fence and will personalize our graveyard by expanding to 18 headstones and epitaths for neighbors for 2008. Here are some pics:


----------



## kevin242

*Brewster Yard Haunt*


----------



## TheReaper

brewster that is an awesome lookin michael myers on the last picture!


----------



## netsirk

That is impressive Kevin! Wow!


----------



## Monster Mash

Thats a very realistic, gruesome corpse!! I love it!!

And the pictures are loading better for me now. These are great!


----------



## Madame Leota

Here's mine from last year. Needs a fence but it ain't happenin' this year! Oh well!


----------



## LT Scare

halloween71 said:


> LTSCARE love the zombies thanks for heads up on ebay.Gots to get into making pvc frames.


Storage is an issue for me. A lot of stuff has to go into my limited storage. I use a rubber mallet to tap the pvc together and screws thru stress joint - no glue. After H'ween, the grocery bags go into the trash, the PVC pieces are labeled then taped together, and the costumes are folded and boxed and stored.


----------



## The Joker

Wow! Some really fantastic graveyards here folks!!

Kevin242, yours is amazing! Some *very realistic* qualities in your display!!


----------



## Galen DreVahn

A few pics taken of last years graveyard at my brother in laws home. Two of my brother in laws and myself combine all "our collections" together at one house. It's an all day affair, as nothing goes up early. We start at the crack of dawn, putting everything up. When the visitors stop, we tear it down. By midnight, you'd never know we had it up.

It's always been a front yard display, with my fcg in the garage along with a simple black lit dot room. Also have a live actor performing an interactive peppers ghost in the front window. Nearly had a heart attack last year as we almost lost the 6' by 4' sheet of glass in the living room when it fell during setup. Luckily there was carpet..

I'm trying to talk them into a small walkthru from the garage, through the laundry room, and out the side of the house. Wish me luck as I'm building the props for it anyways. 

http://www.shadyplace.net/Halloween/GraveYard1.jpg
http://www.shadyplace.net/Halloween/GraveYard2.jpg
http://www.shadyplace.net/Halloween/GraveYard3.jpg
http://www.shadyplace.net/Halloween/GraveYard6.jpg


----------



## Effie

wow, those pics are awesome! I really love the crypt in graveyard2.jpg -- can you let us know how that is made? It looks pretty simple but the effect is spectacular!! i think I have to try one of those next weekend!! I've never been able to figure out what to do with those store bought spider webs, either, but those look GREAT, too!! I am going to have to buy some of those, now!!! Thanks for sharing these pics!!


----------



## anonuser

Kevin, I have cemetenvy, great great work!


----------



## Galen DreVahn

Effie, it's just a 1x1 wood frame with styrofoam walls. The doors have springs and string attached to the rear so the doors auto close. Just wish that zombie moved a little faster than it did to push the doors open.


----------



## murf1013

Wow! You guys have made some *awesome* graveyards! I'm in awe of the talent of each and every one of you.

I'm almost embarassed to post pics of mine from last year (all day-time pics because I can't seem to get a good night pic with my digital) -- but here goes:

Full view from across the street:









Close-ups:









































For this year, I will have a lot more tombstones and am adding some corpsed bluckies that I canabalized from the _other side_ of my lawn (was a M*A*S*H display last year, but didn't want to do it this year). As of right now, I use green spots, but plan to change some to blue and red. I also got rid of my pillars ... the weather (rain/wind) was really doing a number on them. Eventually, I want to build them again, but out of foamboard and wood instead of the cardboard sonotubes.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Murf- shame on you! Whaddddaya mean embarrassed? That is an excellent looking graveyard that will stand on its own right up there with one of the best. Would really like to see it lit at night as well....But I like the looks of it in the daylight... I think haunts should look good by day and by night. What kind of coffin is shrouded in the yard. Looks almost real.
Did you make your props> Like your fence too. Well, LIke your house! Oh, the round pillars in the fence. Were they made to have something on top of them? 
Great looking cemetery Murf !


----------



## murf1013

Thanks for your kind words, cylon.  Hopefully this year I'll get some night shots -- stupid camera. I guess I should find the instruction booklet ...

Those pics were taken really early in Oct. Hubby stopped mowing the lawn and the leaves wound up falling off the trees and into the cemetary ... so win for me 

The coffin is actually a fake one that I bought at Factory Card Outlet. It's made out of some kind of thin, light-weight wood -- almost like balsa wood -- and it's stained cherry. There's a plastic skull glued to the top. It leaves a coffin-shapped patch of dead grass on the lawn every year -- the neighbors get a good laugh out of *that*, but I'm not sure hubby does 

I've made some of the props, but not many. I'm not that brave yet. Next year, I want to make a monster mud reaper (like the ones people have posted here) and possibly some wailing trees. I did make the fence, though. I had to re-make 1 section and add another 8' section this year. I bought some olive green paint and will be 'aging' it before I put it out this year.

Ahhhh those pillars. You have a great eye for detail. Yes, they were made to have something on top of them ... and they did the first year I used them. This is what they looked like (pre-fleckstone spraypaint):


















... but they got vandalized. Someone ripped one of the skulls off the top and it destroyed not only the top of the pillar, but the light fixture that had been inside the skull, AND when they dropped the pillar (after ripping off the skull) the entire gate/second pillar fell and everything got messed up. Thankfully the fence survived. After that, I got gun-shy about remaking the lighted skulls. People really suck sometimes.

Thanks again for the comments  You made my night!


----------



## netsirk

So...does most everyone put their cemeteries up shortly before Halloween? I put mine up as close to October 1st as possible, which makes it 4 days early this year than normal. Does that seem too early?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Oh Murf...those pillars are killer. I am so sorry that some #$%^&*@#$% did that to your props. We have never had any vandalisim or thefts ....but ....for some reason this year we are thinking more prevention and how we are going to secure things. Still it won't stop them if they are up to no good in the first place. 
Funny about the yard dying under the coffin. 
Glad I made your night....you DO, have a great looking cemetery !


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I agree, great cemetery!


----------



## halloweenbarb

our cemetery 2007


----------



## Monster Mash

Lets get this thread going again!


----------



## meltdown211

This is what I truly love also is to see the creativity of the members here. They have actually helped me with SOOOOO many ideas over the years. Some truly incredible stuff here. If there was only a way to make money doing this every year...hmmmm...

Anywho, here is my video as I didnt take any still pic's. Many have seen this before but I guess Ill post it again as im a proud haunter...sniff, sniff...

This year we will have more lights (inside each coffin(red) More fog, a FCG (im waiting for that to arrive) and some other neato things! I cant wait!! I just had the electrician over last night to add some more circuits for this years event, we kept blowing everything when the foggers kicked on, we should be able to bring in a jumbo jet with the strobes and make it extremely creepy with all of the accent lighting. We are going with blue this year for our main lighting, we used green in the video so hopefully that will look cool!


----------



## dawnyday

Last year...

Sorry, cheap cell phone pics. 


































I'd like to get a fog machine this year and maybe a better camera?


----------



## Monster Mash

harrison36 said:


> here you go ghouls and girls....finally found the pics. sorry i dont have full cemetary pics but these are the best.


The blood smeared on the gravestone. AWESOME!!


Meltdown, Great zombies!


----------



## Monster Mash

Great graveyard dawnyday!


----------



## dawnyday

Monster Mash said:


> Great graveyard dawnyday!


Thank you!


----------



## crossblades400

Hamm said:


> This is the cemetery part of our swamp setup before Our 2008 party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Check.


I want a tutorial on that scarecrow! Was the face paper mache?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I love that scarecrow, and the red lighting really brings it to life!!! Ooooh I wish I had that, you are so lucky I dont live near you or I might have to come and well ........................steal it*


----------



## Hamm

crossblades400 said:


> I want a tutorial on that scarecrow! Was the face paper mache?


You'll have too ask Cylonfrogqueen for a tutorial on heads, Tiff is Her creation. She's the talent end of this dog and pony show.  
I did do the lights though. Hee hee


----------



## Deathtemple

what are those three lights back there place respond


----------



## Hamm

Deathtemple said:


> what are those three lights back there place respond


Deathtemple, are you asking me, or someone else about the lights?


----------



## camsauce

Here's mine, I'm redoing the tombstones this year.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Camsauce I am likin the grey fence. Everybody usually does theirs in black to look like wrought iron. So I like seeing something different. Did you build your fence yourself?
What kind of tombstones are you planning?


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi

YouTube - Our House 70% decorated for Halloween


----------



## 13mummy

Well here is my cemetery from last year. My first year at it. It's not as good as a lot of yours but I'm hoping this year it may be a little better.








[/IMG]








[/IMG][/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## camsauce

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Camsauce I am likin the grey fence. Everybody usually does theirs in black to look like wrought iron. So I like seeing something different. Did you build your fence yourself?
> What kind of tombstones are you planning?


Thanks, I read somewhere that you only paint stuff black if you want it to disappear. So I took that to heart and painted it grey. The grey is just light enough that you can see it under the moonlight. I did build the fence myself, although I would recommend primer in all cases, some of my 1x2's are beginning to split/crack. Primer also helps the final color stick to the PVC much better.

Some of the tombstones you see in the pic are that soft foam mattress material which is about 0% waterproof and difficult to paint. The others are cheap store bought garbage (why does every tombstone you buy have RIP on it?). I bought some 2" extruded foam sheets (pink stuff) from Home Depot and have begun carving some new stones which are bigger and will have carved lettering. I'm not going for realism, but rather creepy Tim Burton kind of look. If anyone has some themes or ideas for engravings, I'm all ears.


----------



## Hamm

camsauce said:


> Here's mine, I'm redoing the tombstones this year.


camsauce did You use rebar inside pvc to hold up fence ?


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Started on the haunt house cemetery today. I still need to add a few spot lights here and there.
I also gotta find/make something for the porch.. not sure what I'll put there yet... any suggestions/??

As always the flash ruins the effect... 








but night pics are usually blurry...


----------



## LV Scott T

Here's ours:


----------



## camsauce

Hamm said:


> camsauce did You use rebar inside pvc to hold up fence ?


Yes, two 18" sticks for each fence section. The PVC is 1/2" and snuggly fits over the rebar. I also have some small drywall screws that come in to the wood cross pieces and into the PVC from the back. This prevents the fence from being lifted off of the rebar and helps keep the fence up in the event a tot leans/falls into it.


----------



## Hamm

Looks good. Thanks for the info. I'm going to build 2 ten foot sections this week to work My bugs out. 
Who knew rebar cost so much. $1.29 each 2 footer. The free stuff is always 5/8 instead of 1/2 inch. Thanks again.


----------



## tinafromidaho

newbie haunter, I love your trio of witches, can you tell me how you made them, I am struggling with putting arms on them, at this point I am thinking of just using wire hangers and letting the sleeves flap around, any help would be appreciate


----------



## luv10-31

Wow they all look GREAT!!!! Looking at these pics I think I need some new fence lol!!! I will post some pics when I'm done this year.


----------



## dariusobells

Here is ours from last year, going to expand it this year to include a pair of Funerary Vaults!


----------



## greenmother

This is a picture from our first cemetery 2 years ago. We started VERY modestly and are slowly building it up each year. Last year we added more tombstones. This year's we're adding more tombstones, a grim reaper and a cage of bones (and a gravestone that says Suzy, for any Zevon fans out there.) I finally have access to a dremel tool and a sawzall, so the tomstones should improve in quality too. (The first ones were done with a serrated bread knife and a grapefruit spoon.)

I really want to add a real cemetery fence and gate one of these years, although while it's this small the tiny fencing works well.

It's not much, but it's a start and I'm proud of it.

View attachment 2324


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Just stopping by to say that I love everyone's pictures. 

I'll be putting our...I suppose 'burial ground' would be a better term for it...on the 17th, and will get some pics of it for you guys then.

We did stop by the town cemetery just last weekend, though. Striking to see how similar it is to some of the ones in this thread.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

tinafromidaho said:


> newbie haunter, I love your trio of witches, can you tell me how you made them, I am struggling with putting arms on them, at this point I am thinking of just using wire hangers and letting the sleeves flap around, any help would be appreciate


thank you, I named them after me and my two sisters. Yeah, my sisters were thrilled LOL The heads are styrofoam wig heads with floam sculped faces on them.. ping pong ball eyes and those bubba teeth things. The bodies are pvc frames. They have very little 'stuffing' I duct taped some plastic grocery bags to the shoulders, arms and chest to bulk them up just a bit then threw on some clothes....and thats it  I tried using wire arms last yr.. didnt work well for me... I highly recommend PVC, with the different joints n elbows you can pose them just about any way you'd like.


----------



## dawnyday

I posted a different thread, but I'll put a couple on here because I'm a show-off.


----------



## gennifyr

This is last years cemetary. We gave the skellie trees away to a professional haunt so we'll have to come up with something different this year.


----------



## apexemb

Great pictures and great ideas

______________________________
Halloween Embroidery Designs


----------



## Moonchicky

Here's my display at the house where I used to live. My new yard is much smaller so the cemetary will probably shrink in size!


----------



## kristian

Monster Mash said:


> Show off your cemetery here!


Here's some pics from 2006. Have about 20 more stones to add this year. won't have pics uploaded for at leat another week


----------



## The Joker

Some more outstanding cemeteries all!!!! Excellent!

Kristian - I've seen some of your pictures before, I assume in another thread and they're great! If I remember correctly, all of your stones are originals right? None are mass produced purchased in a store, right? They're amazing! I hope you put a PVC fence around it to add some more depth.  It really does add a lot.


----------



## pandora

Those are both really great. Kristian - love your stones.... very lifelike. And your yard and house really are perfect-very eeerie.


----------



## CanadaDan

A small one compared to the others ... but it adds to it ...




















The old lady .. a neighbor made it and we were going to incorporate it annually ... but she took it back at the end of the evening.


----------



## von_owen

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.



This is amazing... you really had your budget for these things to get realized ha... nice creativity and btw.... if ever I'll pass your area.... I would definitely get scared


----------



## LadyAlthea

teeny space and first cemetery in a few years


----------



## jkcoop

It's possible in the past years I've posted, but here are a couple my son took last night.


----------



## kelbelblue

These are all amazing! I am a Halloween addict but new to really making my space awesome. Ya'lls cemeteries make me giggle at my $10 kit I bought at walmart and put in my flowerbeds. really wanted to add some lighting but do not have any outside outlets. lol.. oh well. whatchagonnado?

Skellington: yours was jaw dropping. Can I ask how you got the ghost in the window?

Dous: sweetie, yours looks great. you should see mine. really. no not really. you don't want to see mine. but be proud of yours.

harrison36: that is one wonderfully creepy girl in yours. loves it!

Monster Mash: i think those are the cutest little tombstones. reminds me of the old cemeteries around here. i like yours. 

Muffy: yours is wonderful and you are right, that huge yard has room for some great potential! I am limited to my flower beds because i live in an old one story apartment and the law guy has to be able to mow. boo. 

Hauted host: awe inspiring. and you convinced me to invest in some blue lighting for the future. 


And that's where I have stopped so far. i just had to come out of lurking and comment a bit. I can't stop looking at them! i am going to go through the rest now! 

Thanks everyone for posting the pictures!


----------



## Junit

Great cemeties all! Although after seeing all the pics the green lights are really starting to win me over as the favorite. They make me think of beetlejuice's lost souls room... Great work everyone!!


----------



## Madame Leota

kristian said:


> Here's some pics from 2006. Have about 20 more stones to add this year. won't have pics uploaded for at leat another week


You should get the award for "most realistic"! Very nice!


----------



## mryantaylor

I handpicked my cemetary from classic tombstones, drew them and made a pack of cards:
Printable Halloween Graveyard Cards (Suit #1) : for Memory, Old Maid, and other Card Games


----------



## ldogg53

here is mine.... 

during the day:


















and at night.... 

























I'll pull out the foggers and lightning machine for Halloween night...


----------



## wandererrob

Haunted Host said:


> *2005* How embarrassing.
> *2006* Closer to what I was shooting for.
> 
> 
> *2007* A satisfying improvement.


I love the progression photos! Very cool seeing the way it has evolved. 

The pictures are all looking great folks!

Here's mine last year. Year one. This year i'll work on the lighting more.


----------



## wandererrob

TheReaper said:


> Keep it up and eventually you will have a bigger better haunt. Put a little bit of cash aside each year if you really want to get into it. I take like $100 from my B-day and like another $100 from my xmas cash. You dont have to start that big maybe around $25. Also try buying online for better deals. Also the area where you live looks just like a place I used to live in North Carolina.


Your local Freecycle list can be a goldmine of stuff that can be corrupted for haunting too.  I just keep an eye out and grab stuff as it gets offered up. I scored 250+ feet of sch40 1" pvc a couple months ago. Set of 10 solar lights only a couple weeks ago. All FREE! 

Keep up the good work! You're off to a great start, Dous!


----------



## wandererrob

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> WOW!!! You must have put in some serious hours on that facade... It's gorgeous... in a creepy, gross kind of way. Excellent job!



No kidding! I'm in the process of wrapping up 3 2x8 sections of cobblestone in pink foam and it took me a good 8+ hours for each panel. I can't even guess at the time that wnet into that fascade! 

Outstanding work!


----------



## Junit

ldogg53 great job on your cemetery. I like the multi colored lights on the stones, i've never tried that before, always have had the same light color on all, but it looks awesome!


----------



## halloween71

kristian said:


> Here's some pics from 2006. Have about 20 more stones to add this year. won't have pics uploaded for at leat another week



kristian-who did you get to do the new ones.I know you were searching for some sources did you go with scarytombstones.com?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Here's mine so far. I don't know if I'm going to add to it...Next year, I want to invest in a big Grim Reaper, although I love my little Angel of Death:


----------



## von_owen

jkcoop said:


> It's possible in the past years I've posted, but here are a couple my son took last night.



I love the photos you attached here... The lights really made the scene very very awesome and real


----------



## Mr. Halloween

h - a set on Flickr


this years...not finished


----------



## von_owen

I'm also thinking a different cemetery this year.. I mean ..instead of the usual vampires, or white ghost on the scene... why not put some mythical creatures then.... derived from the famous Greek mythology villains and monsters.. what do you think guys? or this is a bad idea.... just want to be unique this year hahaha


----------



## Mr Grimsley

kristian, I love your cemetery! I'm all about realism and spookiness over gore & the grotesque (that's just a preference of course). 

I have to ask and I'm sorry if you've been over this before, but did you make or purchase (or both) your tombstones? There used to be a website selling very realistic looking tombstones that resemble a lot of yours??? 

I believe were made out of plywood and I can no longer find the site as I believe they've stopped selling them. Are these the same ones?


----------



## jkcoop

von_owen said:


> I love the photos you attached here... The lights really made the scene very very awesome and real


Thanks!

Here are a couple day shots - we were still setting up.


----------



## kristian

The Joker said:


> Some more outstanding cemeteries all!!!! Excellent!
> 
> Kristian - I've seen some of your pictures before, I assume in another thread and they're great! If I remember correctly, all of your stones are originals right? None are mass produced purchased in a store, right? They're amazing! I hope you put a PVC fence around it to add some more depth.  It really does add a lot.



About 10 of mine are originals, made for me by Hauntedheadstones.com. I dont believe he's in business anymore, as he did not answer emails last year, and didnt return phone calls. I would love to put a fence around it, but I have two cemetery areas, and I dont have enough time to make a fence this year. Also, because some of the stones cost me 5 to 6 hundred bucks, I'm too afraid to leave them out at night. Believe it or not, I pack up the entire cemetary every night and store it in my garage.

For future reference, can someone tell me how to post actual pictures, rather than having to click on a jpeg link?


----------



## kristian

Madame Leota said:


> You should get the award for "most realistic"! Very nice!


Thanks! I have a added about 20 more stones this year! Pics to follow soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

*cemetary*



jkcoop said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here are a couple day shots - we were still setting up.


wow, that is a pretty nice cemetary. i assume you made the tombstones as well as the crypt and pillars? nice look no matter what


----------



## kristian

halloween71 said:


> kristian-who did you get to do the new ones.I know you were searching for some sources did you go with scarytombstones.com?


Yes, Scarytombstones.com did 4 for me lasy year, and they are making 4 for me this year. Since 2006 I have added about 20 stones, but had to slim dowm this year because i'm finally doing some work to my house. The stones that Hauntedheadstones made for me are as real as they can get without being stone. Down side is some weigh about 150 pounds! Scaryboy tombsones are great too, and are extremely light, since they are foam. Don't get me wrong, they are not cheap styrofoam boards, and the owner, Trace, does a great job with the painting and sealing. I should be getting stones from him within the next few days, and I'll get some pictures posted in a week or so.


----------



## jkcoop

hallorenescene said:


> wow, that is a pretty nice cemetary. i assume you made the tombstones as well as the crypt and pillars? nice look no matter what


Yes - all handmade by us


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

von_owen said:


> I'm also thinking a different cemetery this year.. I mean ..instead of the usual vampires, or white ghost on the scene... why not put some mythical creatures then.... derived from the famous Greek mythology villains and monsters.. what do you think guys? or this is a bad idea.... just want to be unique this year hahaha


I think that sounds really interesting. Are you talking Medusa and Cyclops and that sort? That could be VERY cool. You'd want to make them particularly monstrous, though, being Halloween props and all. Maybe have Cyclops holding a man whose head it has just bitten off, etc.


----------



## sheepies666

well, with all these wonderful cemetaries, I'm a little embarrassed to put mine up...but here're some pictures from 2004. We did a regular cemetary and a pet cemetary. The last picture is blurry 'cause it was taken without the flash, but you can see the actual lighting for the cemetary better.


----------



## kristian

sheepies666 said:


> well, with all these wonderful cemetaries, I'm a little embarrassed to put mine up...but here're some pictures from 2004. We did a regular cemetary and a pet cemetary. The last picture is blurry 'cause it was taken without the flash, but you can see the actual lighting for the cemetary better.



The peolpe who should be embarrassed are the ones who dont decorate.


----------



## Sivart Yabb

Amazing Cemeteries you guys!!

Here's my humble offering from 2005 and one from 04, I have a few home made ones which will be obvious, but mostly mine are modified store bought stones. I have a whole stack of new ones that I hope to get out this year. We'll see.
Anyway, here.

SivartYabb/Cemetary 05 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## von_owen

on the 1st and 3rd pictures (L-R) what are those? garbages or bunch of leaves? are those really included on the actual design plan?


----------



## Sivart Yabb

von_owen said:


> on the 1st and 3rd pictures (L-R) what are those? garbages or bunch of leaves? are those really included on the actual design plan?


 LOL. You mean the JOL leaf bags? They were a sale purchase made by a family member who was not previously into the holiday, but was beginning to think about after they saw the things I was starting to do, and who thought they'd be "cute". So in the spirit of inclusion they were graciously accepted and used. And in the dark on Halloween you couldn't even see them. But no they were not part of the design plan, after a while I kinda forgot they were there.


----------



## zero

past 3 years the weather has ruined Halloween nite,, but here is my garage cemetery from years past...........http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/60889-rare-zero-2006-pic.html


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, moonchicky, is that you posing in your graveyard and who is the grim reaper
harrison36, i take it that is you in your graveyard? who is the girl?
long_tom, i take it that is you posing with those skeleton heads?


----------



## hallorenescene

took me 2 days but i made it start to finish through all the postings. thanks monster mash for starting it. a lot have sure enjoyed it. this has been a well participated posting. everything from the most simplest to the hardest has been fun to look at. just amazing all the ideas.


----------



## Danni.Bentley

Just wanted to say how i love all the pictures! Im from England and as you know we dont really do anything for halloween  Im having a party this year and am going to go all out- hopefully my friends will appreciate it! i want it to be really scary and realistic, not like the crap decorations we do here!! Thanks for all the pics, they have really helped me get some ideas! i'll post my pics up after the party, but i know they are not going to be anywhere near the standard i have seen!!!


----------



## kristian

Shadow Man said:


> kristian, I love your cemetery! I'm all about realism and spookiness over gore & the grotesque (that's just a preference of course).
> 
> I have to ask and I'm sorry if you've been over this before, but did you make or purchase (or both) your tombstones? There used to be a website selling very realistic looking tombstones that resemble a lot of yours???
> 
> I believe were made out of plywood and I can no longer find the site as I believe they've stopped selling them. Are these the same ones?


I did not make any stones. All have been purchased, about 15 or so from hauntedheadstones.com, who is no longer in business. Some were 'stock' designs that he had, but about another 12 were ones that I got from cemeteries, and sent him pictures to make. Shame, as the guy did an amazing job with them. By the way, his are solid wood, which is sturdy as hell, but some stones weigh 150 pounds. Paain in the @#!!, as I bring them in every night.


----------



## wandererrob

kristian said:


> By the way, his are solid wood, which is sturdy as hell, but some stones weigh 150 pounds. Paain in the @#!!, as I bring them in every night.


EVERY night?!

Do you live in a theft prone area, or do you just hate yourself that much?


----------



## Mr Grimsley

kristian, thanks for the reply! Yep... that was the guy I was thinking of. Too bad cuz they were downright awsome! Oh well... I do like scaryboy's tombstones as well so they may also be an option for me someday! 

Anyway, I love your cemetery... It looks so natural it's creepy! hehe! 

Again fantastic job!


----------



## kristian

wandererrob said:


> EVERY night?!
> 
> Do you live in a theft prone area, or do you just hate yourself that much?


I actually live in Pompton Plains, NJ, which is a nice quiet town. I have a corner lot on a pretty busy street. Here's the thing: I remember what I did as a kid, and i'm too afraid that someone will be as dumb as I was. I guess i'm afraid of the whole Karma thing!


----------



## kristian

Shadow Man said:


> kristian, thanks for the reply! Yep... that was the guy I was thinking of. Too bad cuz they were downright awsome! Oh well... I do like scaryboy's tombstones as well so they may also be an option for me someday!
> 
> Anyway, I love your cemetery... It looks so natural it's creepy! hehe!
> 
> Again fantastic job!


Thanks! I was really upset to find that Hauntedheadstones was gone as well. The guy Rick was a really nice guy. I kinda got the feeling that he may have had some health problems, although I hope that wasn't the case. When he built me the heavy stones, I actually drove from northern NJ down to Winston-Salem, North Carolina to pick them up. Couldn't see spending $500 to $700 on shipping! Plus, made it down there and back up in one day! 

Scary Boy stones are really good too. Not the same as the Hauntedheadstones, but still good. Also the scary boy stones are a fraction of the price.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Tis the night of the 17th. (at least here, probably already the 18th some places)

As promised, here are some shots of my....

I'm still not entirely sure the proper term, frankly. We'll go with burial ground for now. 

The lighting's not 100% finished quite yet, and I was too lazy to get out the fog machine(s), but it's been a LONG day. 






































More photos: Picasa Web Albums - Cole - Nightfall


----------



## hallorenescene

wow unorth, you took a lot of time putting out those lights and doing up that scheme. what do you have left to do?


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I'm raising the spots 4' off the ground so they catch the grave mounds better, and I'm thinking of some pin spots in the back, or maybe even the lanters or torches I have wired. 




And the INSANE part?


I'm TEARING THIS DOWN IN A LITTLE OVER A WEEK. 

This will be in the BACK on Halloween. But, my boys wanted a graveyard. They've been working on this with me for a while now. I had to let them put it out for a while.


----------



## hallorenescene

you are insane, but hey, we're only human. i think your idea of raising the spots off the ground just might add. hope so or you go through a lot of work. sometimes i see things in my mind and then they're not so good as i thought. ever have that happen?


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Not much work. Just chop off some PVC, and slip it over some rebar. The stakes the floods are already on (flood, not spots. I should be getting to bed..) fit right down into the pipe. Presto, instant stand. 

If you look real close, you can see the rebar already in place in the left corner of the bottom pic. I was already playing with getting the right height, but decided it would be best not to start up the saw in the dark. And, I gotta cut the pipe for what I'm USING it for before I go making it into stands...


----------



## hallorenescene

i knew you meant floods. boy, the work some do here is just amazing. could you possibly take a pic in the day time so i could see how the night enhances it. thanks


----------



## LT Scare

*Everyone's pics look great. I'm jealous and will be for awhile....*

After 7 full, long days of construction over a two week period, I expected to be able to post some pics of our haunt sometime this weekend. Mother nature had other ideas. Here in South OC we were spared the fires this year (after a close call last year), but we were not spared record high Santa Ana winds this year. 

History tells us that the haunt must be built to withstand the arrival of the winds during the H'ween season. For example, we counter sink 22" into the ground, two 5 foot 4x4s bolted together, on EACH side of the 10 foot arch near the sidewalk. Two 10 ft 2x4s are bolted to the "8x4" posts. The main section of the dugeon is a matrix of sturdy 2x4s, but near the house is a short section supported by 2x2s ... *was* supported by 2x2s. The wind snapped them like match sticks. We were able to brace the wall just before the wind would have shreaded it. 

Another plastic wall that was held in place by shims with 1" pneumatic staples was torn loose and is somewhere over the Pacific Ocean by now. 

Every thing outside was blown down and a large foam Tombstone was smashed. 

It's still, hot and beautiful outside now, but the forecast says more wind next week. So not only do we need to put it all back together, but use new stronger materials too. It will take at least all of Saturday and most of Sunday just to get back to where we were last Sunday.

So maybe we will have some pics by Sunday, maybe not.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh lt, that is bad news. so much work to start with and now to have to start over. you are a strong person. i might have said uncle. good luck and hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## EricVW

Can't quite tell from the pic but that's a Pepper's ghost in the background...enjoy!


----------



## LT Scare

hallorenescene said:


> oh lt, that is bad news. so much work to start with and now to have to start over. you are a strong person. i might have said uncle. good luck and hope it turns out good for you.



Thanks. Didn't mean to make it sound like a total loss ... just completely rebuild one wall, repair and reinforce another, then re-raise the new figure-head on top of a 10 foot plastic sheet roof without damaging the roof that held up great under the wind attack. Then replace the interior walls that were ripped out, but recovered and reusable. Then straighten the new fence, straighten the rebar supporting the ghosts and re-raise them. Oh, and try to fix that large tombstone. 

When all that is done, maybe we can move onto the prop building I had scheduled for this weekend - I rather doubt it.


----------



## hallorenescene

lt, maybe not a total loss, but still a sad setback. wish you the best.
wow eric, i like your graveyard. the lighting is awesome. the whole package is sweet. that is something i don't have down is lighting. i'm still working on getting tombstones out. have really enjoyed this thread. great for visual inspiration


----------



## Hamm

Sorry to hear that LT. Hope You can get things back in order without to much hassle.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Here's my Graveyard as of yesterday


















elguapoguano/Halloween 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Whoa! Creepy spiders!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

hallorenescene said:


> i knew you meant floods. boy, the work some do here is just amazing. could you possibly take a pic in the day time so i could see how the night enhances it. thanks


I'll try to get more today. I took some, but the sun was at the WRONG angle at the time and most had terrible lense glare. The few that were somewhat salvageable:


----------



## hallorenescene

we got up this morning and there were cobwebs everywhere with frost on it. it was creepy looking. is that what you got going there? you got some good pics of it. thanks, these pics help some. thats pretty unique, and i like your hand print flag, how did you get it to light up the way it did? i can't tell by any of the pictures.
elg, that is a great job, i like the way you have that skely fixed to the tree and those hanging spiders. whoa, nice job


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for posting their cemetary pics. I've bookmarked this for future reference. They are all unique and hauntingly beautiful in their own errie ways.

I've gotten tons of ideas from this thread that I will definetly use. I'd show you all my pics from last year but my computer crashed and all my pics got lost. Good thing I sent the pics to be developped so I have them in my scrapbook now.

Thank you again and keep up the good work!!


----------



## RRguy

OK, here it is. I only have six stones, five of which are homemade out of concrete and wood. You may notice a couple of small ground breakers. I have it enclosed in a wooden fence for the small, family graveyard look. The Grim Reaper is shown pointing toward the graveyard. I made it out of a broken 6[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]½ ft. skeleton from Menards. [/FONT] I have more decorating to do, including a couple of foggers, but this is what I have so far. It's not nearly as extensive as many that I have seen here. But, hey, I gotta start somewhere.




























It's not much, but it's better than last year. I hope to improve on it next year.


----------



## hallorenescene

rrguy, i like it. much better than last years? i don't remember last years but this is a very nice start. you did a good job on the tombstones. the grim reaper pointing to the grave yard is a good idea. i like the way his robe flows down around him and flares at the bottom. maybe not as fancy as some, but nice. eery nice


----------



## victor-eyd

Its a start- I'm going for my "die"-ve in theater










Victor


----------



## RRguy

hallorenescene said:


> . . .the grim reaper pointing to the grave yard is a good idea. i like the way his robe flows down around him and flares at the bottom. . .


I really shouldn't take credit for the Reaper. My son, Grendel, made him. (Or is it her?)


----------



## hallorenescene

victor, that's cute. sweet, simple and cute. are you planning something for the skele later? i see a coil of wire?


----------



## kelbelblue

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Here's my Graveyard as of yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elguapoguano/Halloween 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


How in the world did you get those spiders to hang from that tree??! 

great cemetery!


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know how he got to hang them from that tree but they sure are cool. and i hate spiders


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*My set up for 2008*

I finally get to post this year's setup! 


















The columns are going to have lit up JoLs (see the pic in my 2008 album), but I'm not putting them on until the night of Halloween.

Hubby and I are still going to put out things like our witch (you can see her fire ring for her cauldron about middle of the 2nd pic, just above the ground breaker's arm) and the coffin and lighting and fog, but not until a few nights before.











Basic graveyard set up with the cheesecloth on the fence. We tried webbing, but it wouldn't hold or stretch well on the fence sections. The cheesecloth will show up better and should look really icky by the time Halloween gets here!










My crypt! It still needs the ghost and the angels for the tops of the columns, but those won't go out until the night of Halloween.

The coffin on the left is going to be adjusted over more and have lights and a fogger inside.










Another view of my almost finished crypt. All of this is made to collapse easily for storage, even the columns.



.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Working on my graveyard, first year at the new house and still a ways to go....check out a couple of early photos, the rest will be up this week and next weekend except for my pnuematic coffin popper which goes up on Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

frankies girl, job well done. the crypt, the coffin. all of it. will there be black lights shining to make the cheesecloth glow?
johnny, nice start. the fence looks really good


----------



## Bruja

*oh my*

All the pictures I have seen of the graves are amazing good job to everyone who posted a pic


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

hallorenescene said:


> johnny, nice start. the fence looks really good


hallorenescene, thanks. Being a rookie, I wasn't quite up to taking on building my own, so I purchased the already assembled gothic wood picket panels along with the gothic posts. Removed a few pickets, broke a couple, added some black and red "greenery" , a new paint job and walla, graveyard fence!


----------



## hallorenescene

johnny, well, you're technique works cause it sure looks good


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Love the Annabell Lee Crypt. 


We raised the blue floods, and threw out the fog machines last night so I can get some pics to enter a contest. 

Which, Guild Wars was the original inspiration for the thing:










I've since halloweenified it up a bit and brought in aspects of some Native American and African tribe religions to it. And, let the kids do most of the work, specifically so it wouldn't look 'perfect'. 

Now, question becomes, which photo to enter...















































For those here, that fog effect is achieved simply by running the machines through some corrugated tubing, available at Lowes/Home Depot, sold in 10 or 25 foot lengths. Just duct tape the end, and presto, low fog. (of course it was about 40 degrees outside, and in my experience the cold air is needed for this to work)


----------



## Attain

Squatadaddy- How do you attach the foam to the house?


----------



## ondeko

Really nice stuff everyone. My wife and I just bought our house so my haunt is going to be limited by more than just budget this year. I don't put the tombs out until a few days before halloween because the Minnesota winds are just brutal to foam. I'll snap some pics and post them here as soon as it's up.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

JohnnyAppleseed, great looking yard! If you don't mind me asking... where did you come by the end posts for your fence??? that's exactly what I'm looking for, for my faux-wrought iron fence!


----------



## hallorenescene

unorth, i like pics 2 and 5 the best. leaning towards 5
of course 4 is pretty good to. 
well, tried to narrow it down for you


----------



## wudden

My first cemetery...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh wudden, that is a pro job. i love the shovel touch by the coffin. your fence and columns are well done. hey, i like how your garage opens at both ends. that is cool.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

hallorenescene said:


> frankies girl, job well done. the crypt, the coffin. all of it. will there be black lights shining to make the cheesecloth glow?
> johnny, nice start. the fence looks really good


Oh yes. The ghost was supposed to be a FCG, but the motor connections are giving me fits, so it's just going to be a hanging ghost with a small fan to make her flutter - but she'll still look pretty darn cool. There is a hidden mount just inside and above the doorway for the black light. 

The "vacancy" tombstone in the front row is going to light up also, and I still have to place ALL of our floods and spots and the fog machines and big anamatronics. We are about halfway finished in those pics.


----------



## LT Scare

*Frustrating!!!!!!!!!*



Hamm said:


> Sorry to hear that LT. Hope You can get things back in order without to much hassle.



Thanks, but it didn't go as smooth as I'd hoped. After a run to Home Depot, we got one wall back up - better than ever, straightened and guidewired the new Roof ghost as much as possible without ripping the roof off to get to it. I'm not happy with it, but it will have to do. We also added some new "anti-wind" planning that should help but we didn't finish because we had a power outage ALL DAY Sunday. No power until 4:00 PM!!! AND the forecast is for 2-3 days of Santa Ana winds starting Tuesday!! God is not happy with me this year for some reason. 

Will take off early today and try to finish the last of the the "anti wind" plans we made. We are *WAY* off schedule for getting props out and hesitate to put many out with more wind coming. In fact, we will be taking down the new ground based rebar ghosts tonight in case the winds are severe over night. IF winds blow H'ween night, the evening will be a bust. Tough year all around.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

Picasa Web Albums - ashton - halloween


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

For those asking how I got the Spiders hanging from the tree. It was much easier than I thought it would be. I didn't have to climb or anything, just a counter weight and some well placed throws is all it took, then I just tied them off to the base of the tree as high as I could reach...


----------



## hallorenescene

frankies girl, both bethene and spookie mama are doing fcg, maybe you could throw your problems their way and get some help. they also talk about some guy that helps them. a flying crank ghost is cool, i've always wanted one but i would be on my own, for how expensive they are and the lack of knowledge i have shyed away from them. if you get yours up even the way you do it will pass. but would be sweet if it worked right. good luck


----------



## hallorenescene

mr halloween, that is a sweet cemetary. i love your skeleton bride. everything is nice. the coffin, witch, tombs. i love this thread


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Frankies Girl everything looks fantastic and your crypt turned out Fabulous! I love the columns!!! I also love the cheesecloth on the fence, great look. I need a fence next year and I think I may steel that idea

Unorthodox what a great idea for a cemetery. Very different I really like it! 

Johnnyappleseed I would love to have that creature in the second set of pics. Very cool. You all did an excellent job on your cememteries. You should all be very proud.*


----------



## LT Scare

Absolutely great job by everyone!!! Man am I jealous.


----------



## lwaldeck

Here's the start of mine. Poor pics from the phone. Once the lighting is finished and more props installed...I'll post more.


----------



## Madame Leota

Iwaldeck, I LOVE the fence! Very nice work. I hope to add something like that to mine next year...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Shadowman, got the end posts from our local Home Depot for a little under $10 each. I found one the had a slight warp and got it for $6 after asking the day manager for a discount.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

hallorenescene said:


> mr halloween, that is a sweet cemetary. i love your skeleton bride. everything is nice. the coffin, witch, tombs. i love this thread


thanks! i have spent a lot of time in this!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Spookilicious mama said:


> Johnnyappleseed I would love to have that creature in the second set of pics. Very cool. You all did an excellent job on your cememteries. You should all be very proud.[/B][/COLOR]


Spookilicious, got him at Grand In Road this year. My last reaper was too worn and beat up to use (although I did salvage some parts of him) and made the purchase (he's on sale now for $89). Decent construction. I made some modifications to secure the body better and after the season I will work on his hands and head a bit more. 

My goal for next year is to add home made tombstones and some entry pillars, these will be my winter and summer projects (thanks to all of the great spooks on here!). Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## hallorenescene

lt scare, i just checked out your albums. i saw them before when you first joined i believe. at least they look familiar somehow. anyway, they are wonderful. i knew corvettes were killers on price and insurance, but i didn't know they were killers on props too. very nice haunt


----------



## hallorenescene

awal, not to bad of pics for a cell phone. you got a sweet cemetary there. like your fence


----------



## LT Scare

hallorenescene said:


> lt scare, i just checked out your albums. i saw them before when you first joined i believe. at least they look familiar somehow. anyway, they are wonderful. i knew corvettes were killers on price and insurance, but i didn't know they were killers on props too. very nice haunt


Thanks. We usually work a car into the haunt. My old vette is smaller and takes less room. This year we have a couple new faces - a driver and victim. The victim always has a voice box. This year he is appologizing to his wife, the driver, for messing up. Any guesses who they are?


----------



## ldogg53

a couple of new pictures from testing out my foggers and lightning machine...


----------



## hallorenescene

idogg, i love your lighting, fogging, fence. is that a prop or you standing to the right in the last pic? i hope it's you cause it sure looks like not a prop. if it's not you sweet prop and does it do anything.


----------



## devilsfan

Pics are in my siggy.


----------



## ldogg53

hallorenescene said:


> idogg, i love your lighting, fogging, fence. is that a prop or you standing to the right in the last pic? i hope it's you cause it sure looks like not a prop. if it's not you sweet prop and does it do anything.


I'm confused at what you are asking me... I'm not in any of the pictures... the last picture shows the inflatable that we have... see daylight picture below:









and thanks for the kind words... I'm probably going to build another fog chiller this weekend for the other side of the yard... plus I want to get another of the blue lights though the wife claims she likes it how it is... OH and I need to move one of my "lightning" lights... I want to draw some attention to my columns so I'll have one pointing down at them from the tree when the lightning crashes... 

on the night of Halloween I'll probably turn off the lights in front of my garage.. keep it a little darker there... I think my coffin turned out great with the fog blowing through... that was a super easy prop to pull off..


----------



## LHALLOW

Here's our '08 cemetery....

by day:











by night:


----------



## dpolking

Here are the first couple pics of mine. Still some setting up left to do.


----------



## The Joker

Impressive Hallow!!! Hard to believe that your cemetery is inside the garage. The grass makes it look very real! 

dpolking, you're looks like a blast to run through.  Not sure how the kids would be able to resist it. Great job!

ldogg53, yours is awesome too! The fence is perfect! And those trees are incredible... almost prop like!


----------



## hallorenescene

devils fan why way back in 2006? okay, very original. how big were those dolls. eyes lit up creepy, very cool. the grim reaper looking out of the fence giggling way to cool. gave one the feeling one had better not enter. the reaper knew what was in store. loved the three blue ghosts. the angel was so cool lit up it didn't een need the skeletonns head.
idogg, i went back to see what i was talking about and i swear i thought i saw a guy standing there. it was late and i looked at so many pics i probably just mixed two up. your haunt is cool though. i love that blow up hearse plus eerything else i said, almost [scratch the guy]
lhallow, cool haunt. could you post a better picture of that pumpkin creature. he looks worth checking out closer
depol, very nice, i like the way you laid out your tombstones. cute stuff written on your tombstones
hallow really, that's in a garage? you pulled that off nicely


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I'm lovin' it....some really nice graveyards out there. Gettin' plenty of ideas for future additions!


----------



## kristian

kristian said:


> Here's some pics from 2006. Have about 20 more stones to add this year. won't have pics uploaded for at leat another week


My new stones are being delivered tomorrow!!! Can't wait to get 'em up! here's a pic from 2006


----------



## childofthenight

everyones is soo cool I'm ashamed to post mine but here it is..Its alot bigger its just a bad pic and too close up..again I love all your cemetarys!http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee37/childofthenight_album/2007prestart015.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

child of the night, we enjoy everyones. that is a very nice cemetary. you have some nice tombstones there.
kris, i'm sure i've seen yours before. very nice. btw, like your house as well.


----------



## fangsalot

wudden said:


> My first cemetery...


this one im very impressed with,simple but amazingly effective.great job!!


----------



## fangsalot

again..amazing!


----------



## ondeko

Wow--we've seen some really sweet graveyards here. I'm particularly pleased that I recognize a lot of the store bought tombstones [I've got some of them!]but they don't look the same from cemetery to cemetery. Everyone manages to give their haunt its own style even when using the same props. and some of the custom 'stones are mind-blowingly good. I'm jealous.

I finished my new tombstones today. It's been cold and raining so I'm having to evict squirrels from my cornstalk scarecrow--they nest in his torso because it's warm and dry. Ticks me off. anyway, once it dries out I'll get the graveyard laid out and post some pics.


----------



## Attain

kristian said:


> My new stones are being delivered tomorrow!!! Can't wait to get 'em up! here's a pic from 2006


Real stones? From where? I would love to get my hands are some.


----------



## devilsfan

Hopefully will have new pics up on Sunday. 2006 was the last year at the old house. 2007 we "donated" our cemetery to the haunted house run by the HOA at the new house. This year we're running the haunted house - tomorrow night.


----------



## andjarnic

*Lighting*

I have to agree.. tons of nice looking graveyards.. I was all happy about my little one until I saw many of these. lol.

I am curious about lighting.. what colors are good.. seems a lot of reds and blues are used. Also.. blacklights.. other than for making white stuff glow.. good to use around props, walk ways (near door for example), etc? Lights aimed behind props, or in front of them.. if behind, aiming at the back of the prop (gravestone for example), or just up in the air to give some back lighting.


----------



## Attain

Lighting, to me, is what really makes the difference. Every situation is different based on ambient light from the street or other houses. Reds, Blues, and Greens work best for me with black light being used in the darkest areas to light specific pops like a FCG Ghost. Even Photofloods for lightning. Most TOTs will probably be impressed with the house that has the most lights. Trial and error is called for but getting just the right look is a true reward.


----------



## LT Scare

I agree, lighting can do wonders. We've tried to start with a canvas of Black Lights, then use colored and white light to accent and emphasize.


----------



## frenchy

LT Scare said:


> I agree, lighting can do wonders. We've tried to start with a canvas of Black Lights, then use colored and white light to accent and emphasize.


omg he look so real ! the light does it all


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi

My cemetary is back on page 25 or 26 the video that says 70% well now were up to 95 % lol the final touches are for the special night in which ill show you all a video, if any of your are in the north jersey area stop by on halloween, ill give you my address, its gonna be a good night.


----------



## kristian

andjarnic said:


> I have to agree.. tons of nice looking graveyards.. I was all happy about my little one until I saw many of these. lol.
> 
> I am curious about lighting.. what colors are good.. seems a lot of reds and blues are used. Also.. blacklights.. other than for making white stuff glow.. good to use around props, walk ways (near door for example), etc? Lights aimed behind props, or in front of them.. if behind, aiming at the back of the prop (gravestone for example), or just up in the air to give some back lighting.


BLUE! BLUE! BLUE! Creates the eeriest mood. Grren is a little goofy. I put Blue on the graveyard, Red facing up against trees to accent them, and I have about 1200W of flood lights that are connected to a terror syndicate lightening machine. The cool thing is, the blue lights just accent some, not all the stones. When the lightening comes on, it lights up all the stones. People usually say how cool it is, because they dont realize how big the graveyard is until it all lights up. Works for me!


----------



## kristian

hallloweenjerzeboi said:


> My cemetary is back on page 25 or 26 the video that says 70% well now were up to 95 % lol the final touches are for the special night in which ill show you all a video, if any of your are in the north jersey area stop by on halloween, ill give you my address, its gonna be a good night.



Dude! Pompton Plains here!!! I'd love to come by and check your stuff out on halloween, but I'll be swamped myself with TOTs. If your around tomorrow night (30th), you should come up my way (331 boulevard, pompton plains). I'll be all setup for tomorrow night. One of my neighbors (very good friend of mine) grew up in Nutley. Do you know the name Pontrelli?


----------



## kristian

Attain said:


> Real stones? From where? I would love to get my hands are some.


not real stones, althought some might as well be (weigh about 150 lbs). I used to have haunted headstones.com make them for me, but he's no longer in business. My most recent ones are from scarytombsones.com. They are smaller, wedge spaed stones, of which two you can hide flood lights in. check out his website scarytombsones.com. I've gotta try to get some photos taken and put up tomorrow


----------



## ondeko

Hey--finally got the cemetery laid out and mostly set up around dusk tonight when the wind stopped gusting. Put a bunch of photos in an album on my profile. Too tired and too tech illiterate to futz with trying to post them here right now. The flash wiped out the lights [blue in front/red in back]. I'll put the final touches up tomorrow [the best thing about working from home!!] and snap some daylight pics so some details show better and then have the wife snap shots of the cemetery on the big night.

Good luck everyone and happy haunting!


----------



## ondeko

Here's a couple pics of my cemetery for '08.
MySpace.com - Ondeko halloween '08 - Photo 7 of 16

MySpace.com - Ondeko halloween '08 - Photo 8 of 16

MySpace.com - Ondeko halloween '08 - Photo 9 of 16

I put a bunch more in the album on my profile here on the forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

this well became a favorite site for me. all the cemetaries were awesome. my computer was down since the night before halloween, so i am just now catching up. so i am not going to name them individually, but have viewed and enjoyed them all.


----------



## kristian

Here's a few pics from this year. I'll get the good ones posted soon


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*My 2008 Cemetery Finally*

Ok, well here it is... I didn't get anywhere near as much stuff done for it as I would've liked, but at least I got the lightning and thunder and the cemetery fence done!


View attachment 3254


View attachment 3255


View attachment 3256


View attachment 3257


View attachment 3258


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*2008 Cemetery Cont'd*

View attachment 3259


View attachment 3260


View attachment 3261


View attachment 3262


View attachment 3263


----------



## hallorenescene

shadow man and kristian, lighting sure enhances the photos. you both have kicking yards


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Hey thanks for the comments hallorenescene! Given the company I'm in on this thread, that's a real compliment!  I hope to really enhance the lighting next year to increase the "spooky factor"! Also the Candelabra you see in the upper window in photo 1 was supposed to be floating around. There was supposed to be a ghost in the window that lit up and then faded away after the lightning struck. I was also planning on having a glowing "ghost orb/ball" in the far corner of the carport but c'est la vie! There's always next year!!! 

PS. Oh and the twin gemmy talking skulls turned out to work great beside the fenced tombstone. Every time the lightning went off they would start talking to each other! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you can count on an even better treat next year. those will be cool effects.


----------



## Terra

I finally got a nice cup of coffee and went through this gigantic thread. I popped in here and there before, but wow! When you see it all in one sitting, incredible! Great, amazing work everyone.

I thought I'd throw my pictures in here too:





































Here's a vid:

YouTube - Halloween 2008 Lead-up


----------



## kristian

I agree...and i still wanna buy your 'beloved' stone!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow terra, that was amazing! your video was awesome. what was the music being played? thanks for the tuitorials. next year, there's always next year


----------



## Terra

hallorenescene said:


> wow terra, that was amazing! your video was awesome. what was the music being played? thanks for the tuitorials. next year, there's always next year


Thanks very much  The music is Midnight Syndicate from their new CD _*The Dead Matter*_ (_which is awesome by the way_) the track is _'Cemetery Gates'_.


----------



## Lurkerz

ok this thread has grown so much and there are so many cool great graveyards that I will go ahead and post up mine


----------



## Oldsguy350

Terra, I've been kinda lurking around watching your build on the tombstones and to see them up and lighted is fantastic. They look great!! I need to redo several of mine for next year and I will be using a couple of your ideas. Here's a few pics from this year and last years.



last year,











last year, 













and this years,


----------



## hallorenescene

hlmn, you're graveyard is fantastic, i love the lighting
olds guy, nice graveyard. love your tombstone you're next


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, i got a midnight syndicate from my reaper. it is the vampire one. i really like it. been wondering if i should invest in some more.  think i will. thanks


----------



## Oldsguy350

Thank you, That is one of my favorites. It red lights inside it. lights up real well.


----------



## Terra

Thanks oldsguy350  Your graveyard is somethin' else too. That fence is so real-looking and I've got to get me a webber gun. Really adds the spook factor on your tombstones.

*hlmn:* Your lighting is fantastic!


----------



## audible

just a couple pics of my first graveyard from this year. Have to say, this was way to much fun and I will do one every year from now on. 

DSCF0754.JPG

DSCF0725.JPG


----------



## audible

ok, that didnt work at all did it? When I figure this out I will post some pics from my first haunt. Sorry folks.


----------



## hallorenescene

*graveyard*



audible said:


> ok, that didnt work at all did it? When I figure this out I will post some pics from my first haunt. Sorry folks.


okay, we'll be watching


----------



## Terra

audible said:


> ok, that didnt work at all did it? When I figure this out I will post some pics from my first haunt. Sorry folks.


We've all been there. Here's a thread which shows how to post pictures at this forum and also where you can practice:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/73984-posting-pictures-help.html


----------



## ondeko

Terrra--nice video. I love the choice of music. What are you using for fence? It looks like distressed temporary snow fencing. It makes a nice picket fence like those I've seen around midwestern and southwestern graveyards when i'm on the road. Love the lighting, too.

How hard was it to make the arched gravestone? The same as any other or were some special problems that come up because of the shape? I want something similar for my Medusa bust because it's two-sided and I want the ToTs to see both faces as they pass it going in and see it from the other side on their way out. Any tricks to make it easier/more successful? I'd appreciate knowing.


----------



## bayork

What a creative bunch we are! 

Here are a photo and video of my cemetery for 2008(You can see more in the 2008Halloween subfolder at the photobucket link in my sigfile)












halloween-2008movie02.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting​


----------



## Terra

ondeko said:


> Terrra--nice video. I love the choice of music. What are you using for fence? It looks like distressed temporary snow fencing. It makes a nice picket fence like those I've seen around midwestern and southwestern graveyards when I'm on the road. Love the lighting, too.
> 
> How hard was it to make the arched gravestone? The same as any other or were some special problems that come up because of the shape? I want something similar for my Medusa bust because it's two-sided and I want the ToTs to see both faces as they pass it going in and see it from the other side on their way out. Any tricks to make it easier/more successful? I'd appreciate knowing.


The fence is that cheap white picket and wire fencing that is 30 inches high and 15 feet long you can get for $20 at Lowe's (_ I got 4 of them - 60 feet_). I also got a couple of packs of tomato stakes and some spray paint. As I rolled out the fence, I staked in the tomato stakes as the support and screwed the fence to the stakes but elevated it about 5 inches. That helped give it height. Then, I went around and pulled up the loose boards to give it that up and down and erratic look. Then, I started spraying. First, black paint, then tan paint, then that fake stone paint. Dolled it up with silk moss greenery, willow tree branches, tattered fabric, spider webs and some crows.

If you are talking about the tombstone with the skull on it, it wasn't that hard. I did it sort of freehand with ruler markings to keep me where I wanted to be. Then, I mimicked it for the other side. I show a detailed tutorial of that tombstone in my albums.

Actually, I am wondering if you are talking about the see-thru tombstone? If so, I made the two identical cut-outs of the 1 1/2 inch foam. Taped in some 16 gauge wires bent in a cool shape and then glued it back together. I took some pictures of that process if you are interested. If you are thinking of putting in the Medusa bust (_the one at Target, right?)_ my first impression is that you drill a hole in the top and the bottom of it and have a rod going through it and into the top and bottom of the foam. That should help keep it in place rather easily. That will look like a great tombstone. I hope you make it.


----------



## SKullDaddy

Cool cemetery Bayork


----------



## hallorenescene

another cool graveyard. good job bayork. like the movie playing and the flying crank ghost. your lighting is also pretty nice


----------



## Terra

Bayork, nice cemetery! I really like the flickering flames reflected in the trees. The movie is such a great idea too.


----------



## jdubbya

A couple of day shots of mine

























and a night shot


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty nice djubba. i see by the night scene you have some cool stuff added. you have some nice tombstones there. all around very nice indeed.


----------



## TNBrad

Here are a few of our Haunted Home
































http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/74860-house-vaughn-08-a.html


----------



## Terra

*jdubbya:* It's great to see it all done. The tombstones look great and your fence is awesome. I love the large skulls in the pillars.

*TNBrad:* Another great graveyard and you've given me a great idea. Put the graveyard fog chiller in a tomb!


----------



## hallorenescene

tn, that a real cemetary? looks really authentic. sweet


----------



## TNBrad

Thak you Terra, there are more pictures in my albumns. or if you have any questions.



hallorenescene said:


> tn, that a real cemetary? looks really authentic. sweet


No it isn't real yet... LOL the little lady was saying I better get it all out away or else... LOL


----------



## TNBrad

Another note Terra; was I wanted to add a motor to the lid so it would open and close at time
but, you can see the motion trigger for the strob light


----------



## Terra

That is great! The tomb moving when a ToTs comes by...LOL! So, what motor do you use to crank it open and how long do you have it open?


----------



## Dr. Slickshill

Here's mine...

Halloween Forum - Dr. Slickshill's Albums


----------



## TNBrad

It works on the 5 second (TEST setting) I wanted a motor from one of those Raindeer. for so it would just open an inch or two and let this giant cloud of Fog out.








the inside of the Crypt is sort of under pressure.


----------



## TNBrad

Dr. Slickshill 
I like the ghost in the Mirror frame.


----------



## hallorenescene

slick, looks like you don't have a lot of room but have used every inch beautifully. that is the creepiest fcg i have seen, and i love the guy lurking and all the cobwebbing


----------



## halloween71

Everyones cemeterys look so good.My make list for next year keeps growing by looking at all these wonderful haunts.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

*Sorta blurry sorry*


----------



## hallorenescene

hey glass eye, that's a kicker that skelly sitting on the fence. looks like a very active cemetary. very nice


----------



## TNBrad

Terra here is another look








the lid fits the frame, all the way around; but, I did leave a gap in the frame that make a 1 inch high and 2 foot wide slot (between the hinges) in the back of the lid; so the fog would roll out like a water fall, and over the light show (hidden from view, there) that were shining on the graveyard, for an extra effect.


----------



## Terra

TNBrad said:


> the lid fits the frame, all the way around; but, I did leave a gap in the frame that make a 1 inch high and 2 foot wide slot (between the hinges) in the back of the lid; so the fog would roll out like a water fall, and over the light show (hidden from view, there) that were shining on the graveyard, for an extra effect.


Oh, I get it now. That's a brilliant idea! I was wondering why I could see the boards on the inside. I absolutly have to do this. This year my chiller was just _'out there'_ next to the graveyard. This will be much better. Thanks for the additional pictures.

*Glass Eye:* Another nice cemetery. I also like the kickn' skellie.


----------



## TNBrad

I'll can get some other pics so you can see the gap inf you would like. and keep you in the loop as I add the rails and paint it


----------



## kristian

Okay...here they are! I had a pro photographer take some pics on Halloween. These are low resolution. It's amazing what shutter speeds/f stops, etc. can do for night photos! I only wish he would've gotten more close ups. Also, you cant see too much of the graveyard on the other side of the driveway. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## kristian

Here's a few more!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Wow your cemetery pics look amazing. Very realistic and very creepy. Nice job*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

jdubbya said:


> A couple of day shots of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a night shot


*
Awesome Cemetery!!! I love the tombstones. Very different. I really like the big one in the middle with the reaper coming out of it. Great job!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

wudden said:


> My first cemetery...




*This is your first cemetery?? [email protected]#$% I cant wait to see next years Excellent job!*


----------



## hallorenescene

kristan, those pictures are beautiful. it does look like a real cemetary. nice job
jdub, i said it before but your pics are awesome. but i didn't notice the witch up on the balcony. the first haunted house i went to when my daughter was little had a witch on a balcony. she was yelling at the crowd. one little boy yelled "i'm not afraid of you" and she replied "but you're not in here yet my sweets" the little boy never made it all the way through. we had a blast in that haunt. the jaycees put it on.


----------



## kristian

hallorenescene said:


> kristan, those pictures are beautiful. it does look like a real cemetary. nice job
> jdub, i said it before but your pics are awesome. but i didn't notice the witch up on the balcony. the first haunted house i went to when my daughter was little had a witch on a balcony. she was yelling at the crowd. one little boy yelled "i'm not afraid of you" and she replied "but you're not in here yet my sweets" the little boy never made it all the way through. we had a blast in that haunt. the jaycees put it on.


Thanks, I just wish I had more close ups!


----------



## halloween71

They look wonderful kristian!!


----------



## Terra

Kristian, nice job on this year's cemetery! I think I've said this before but of all the cemeteries I've seen, yours looks like it is a real live cemetery. Other than the zombie coming out of the ground, no one would know the difference. 

Did your photographer tell you what F-stops and shutter speeds he uses? I don't know what those are but I do see that I can select them on my camera.


----------



## kristian

Terra said:


> Kristian, nice job on this year's cemetery! I think I've said this before but of all the cemeteries I've seen, yours looks like it is a real live cemetery. Other than the zombie coming out of the ground, no one would know the difference.
> 
> Did your photographer tell you what F-stops and shutter speeds he uses? I don't know what those are but I do see that I can select them on my camera.


By the way, that 'zombie' is a friend of mine! We dug a 5 foot hole for him to stand in, then put painted plywood with grass over it and around him. He scared the hell out kids and adults. Thats why you can see a group of people in the 'back' graveyard standing around him. (my house has an (almost) circular driveway that cuts the front and side lawn apart. You really cant see the back graveyard from the pictures. 
Dont know what settings he used, but it was a high end ( like 5k) Canon digital camera


----------



## hallorenescene

holy crap kristan, and you didn't get a close up of the zombie? before make up- after make up? and in the hole? sounds like something i never thought of and regretted later


----------



## kristian

hallorenescene said:


> holy crap kristan, and you didn't get a close up of the zombie? before make up- after make up? and in the hole? sounds like something i never thought of and regretted later


I thought i would regret digging up my lawn, but I didnt. I had to top what I did the previous year (me and the same guy walked around in zombie costumes and scared everyone). Unfortuately, some dumb kid, like last year, threw a rock at my friend, and we had to chase everyone away. Thats the one thing i dont like about doing all this: people linger on my property all night. They think because you decorate for a holiday, they can stay as long as they want. Also sucked because all the new people coming up the driveway wondered why there was a crowd standing around the 'zombie'. They were expecting something.


----------



## kristian

Okay, i think i figured out how to make the pics bigger...hope this works!


----------



## kristian

few more...


----------



## kristian

I screwed this up big time!


----------



## kristian

gonna try one more time!!!


----------



## kristian

some more...


----------



## hallorenescene

wow kristan, those are framable. just beautiful. 
threw a rock! how horrible. did your friend just get a nick or hurt? that kid needed to be CAUGHT and *SPANKED.* not that you could of done more than yell at him, but he deserved to have been spanked.
as soon as tot was over this year my little helper offered and we hauled it all in. he was young and strong and so we had it all hauled in quick. alone it would have taken me long. but i don't have your items. anyway, that ended that here for tot night.


----------



## kristian

...


----------



## kristian

.....


----------



## kristian




----------



## kevin242

very nice! I need to ask, it's fake right? nice lighting and fog also


----------



## kristian

kevin242 said:


> very nice! I need to ask, it's fake right? nice lighting and fog also



That's actually the nicest comment i've had yet! You were joking though...right?


----------



## Terra

He was a _real _zombie?!...LOL! You are too much. I would have loved to have seen that  I bet some kids (_and adults_) were running away screaming into the night.


----------



## kristian

Terra said:


> He was a _real _zombie?!...LOL! You are too much. I would have loved to have seen that  I bet some kids (_and adults_) were running away screaming into the night.


You know what Terra, I think I'm going to stop talking to you, and suggest everyone else do the same until you sell me 'beloved'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Just beautiful pictures!


----------



## IshWitch

I didn't do a graveyard last year, just pirates and stuff in the front yard.
So here is my cemetery from '06 until I can get this year's uploaded:
Before dark~
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween275.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween276.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween277.jpg
With lighting~
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween326.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween327.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween328.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/halloween329.jpg

If there is anything I've learned from Ghostess and you lot, it is the importance of lighting!
Which is very tricky in this old house with only one outside outlet that is by the front door!


----------



## Terra

kristian said:


> You know what Terra, I think I'm going to stop talking to you, and suggest everyone else do the same until you sell me 'beloved'!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Keep it up...


----------



## Terra

Ishwitch, *niiiice* graveyard. I actually think your lighting is really good (_or your photography is)._ Another very realistic-looking graveyard. Very spooky!


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice ish witch. and your lighting wasn't bad at all. the fog rolling aroung gave a nice touch also


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks!
My gravestones need some serious work done to get them back up to speed. Was supposed to be the main focus for this year but family visiting and house refurbishing ate up all the time. They are all getting drylocked and repainted this year. I have some of them that I love and they are beginning to disintegrate. Plus the wording used to be all UV with blacklights in the cemetery so with the green (this year blue hung from above) floods it doesn't come out. They will be sooo pretty this year! I hope!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Kristian...great pics....maybe I should quit using those disposable cameras because I can't get a decent night shot. And no way would I have the guts to dig a 5 ft hole in my front yard like that.


----------



## Scatterbrains

IshWitch said:


> Thanks!
> My gravestones need some serious work done to get them back up to speed. Was supposed to be the main focus for this year but family visiting and house refurbishing ate up all the time. They are all getting drylocked and repainted this year. I have some of them that I love and they are beginning to disintegrate. Plus the wording used to be all UV with blacklights in the cemetery so with the green (this year blue hung from above) floods it doesn't come out. They will be sooo pretty this year! I hope!


Are you going back to blacklights, or just repainting?


----------



## IshWitch

repainting
I like the more stark effect of the black lettering and grey stones under the colored floodlights. This coming year I want to put the lighting up overhead again and add a lightning effect. I used a blue flood to make "moonlight" instead of the green and really liked it.

I have my pics on my camera card but can't seem to get them onto photobucket. And when I put them on a disk the program I have for pics I can't seem to figure out how to grab them to transfer. Hubby deals with computers all day and trying to get him to straighten out my problems when he gets home is like pulling teeth!
Ya know?

I hope to get my pics up soon. I'll see if I can coax a little help out of him after a good supper!
LOL


----------



## Oldsguy350

Kristian - very nice graveyard. I like the way you work with the street light. I have to do the same thing and I actually think it adds a certain eeriness to it. Good job.


----------



## Oldsguy350

IshWitch - I bought a lightning machine this year and I think it was one of the best things I did for my graveyard. They look soooo cool!! All I did was use a 250W photo bulb and a 40W strobe light hooked up to one of those $30.00 machines. Looked real good.


----------



## Barbarella

Kristian, what a lovely cemetery you have there; I'm so jealous! The more realistic, the better- nice zombies, too!


----------



## kristian

Oldsguy350 said:


> Kristian - very nice graveyard. I like the way you work with the street light. I have to do the same thing and I actually think it adds a certain eeriness to it. Good job.


Actually, my house is far enough off the street that you dont get any light. Any brightness you see is due to a Terror Syndicate lightening machine hooked up to about 900 watts of flood lights placed around my property (up in trees and on a telephone poll). The best part is, when its not lightening, the graveyard is dimly lit by blue flood lights. You cant even see half the stones until the lightening 'strikes'.


----------



## kristian

Barbarella said:


> Kristian, what a lovely cemetery you have there; I'm so jealous! The more realistic, the better- nice zombies, too!


thanks! as I told Terra in on a previous post here, the zombie you see the back of (plaid shirt) is actually my neighbor! we dug a five foot hole for him to stand in, and virtually 'buried' him. he scared the hell out of a lot of people, as he was placed near some 'static' zombies.


----------



## LT Scare

kristian said:


> we dug a five foot hole for him to stand in, and virtually 'buried' him. he scared the hell out of a lot of people, as he was placed near some 'static' zombies.



Fantastic! I love ideas like this. Scares the heck out of the TOTs and they love it. They'll go through a couple of times wanting to make sure they see everything!


----------



## diggerc

Sorry for being such a Johnny come lately.
Enjoy.


----------



## Terra

Welcome  Very impressive display! I bet the kids gave it a wide berth when they were coming to get a treat. I could just see them now, standing on the sidewalk deciding if it was worth the fear to get that candy... 

Great-looking graveyard and the farm scene was a neat addition.


----------



## diggerc

netsirk said:


> Oh, and while it is not part of my cemetery...here is my favorite addition to my Halloween decor  it's my license plate. LOL


I get it you’re an auctioneer.


----------



## hallorenescene

great digs. love you added here. this was one of my faves to check out. awesome work and love your license plate


----------



## diggerc

Oops!!
That’s not my licenses plate that was a reply to an older post here to this thread.
Thanks for the complement.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, net, cool license plate
dig, don't you just love this thread?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

What a great thread! I went through it from the beginning and there are so many amazing cemetery shots. Great work everyone. Here are a few shot of mine from this past year. I have a really small front yard - if I want to build any more tombstones I'll have to spill out onto the driveway. Actually, that's a good idea.


----------



## Terra

Uruk-Hai, Your graveyard is wonderful and truly beautiful! And, the tombstone with the gun in the hand is hilarious!


----------



## hallorenescene

hhmmm, let me think, have i seen that scene somewhere else. oh yeah, the hf calendar. that is a nice pic. the coloring is beautiful. and the hand coming out of the ground with a gun in it is very original. that is way cool.


----------



## Shockwave199

Great thread! Here's some of mine-














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## the morbituary

Here is a video of my cemetery......it is part of my basement haunt .....The Morbituary .


----------



## hallorenescene

wow shockwave, that is nice the way you have that laid out. the lighting is well planned. very nice.
morbituary, nice usage of your basement. i like the background sounds. i would love to visit your basement.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Wow! I'm so inspired by this thread! Everyone has such great & unique ideas for how a cemetary should look. It has given me a lot of new ideas for my cemetary this year =)

Here's a piece of my cemetary from this past year =)


----------



## hallorenescene

that's pretty cool curl, is that creature trying to get out a prop or a person. either way it should give the weebie jeebies to anyone looking on. one would think it's coming any moment


----------



## Curlgoddess

That's my husband aka ditch monster =) He would crouch down in the ditch, which would fill with smoke from the fog machines, then jump out at TOT's =) It was a HUGE hit! People would run away, but come back with others to show them the "thing" in the ditch =) He even got requests from parents to scare their "I'm too old to be scared of Halloween decorations" teenagers >=) It was too funny!


----------



## LT Scare

Curlgoddess said:


> Wow! I'm so inspired by this thread! Everyone has such great & unique ideas for how a cemetary should look. It has given me a lot of new ideas for my cemetary this year =)



Yep. They say misery loves company. I think we crazy, Halloween overboard, people also love company. Makes us feel a little more normal ... but not too normal 

Great haunt and your husband's role tops it off well. We experimented in alternate years being outside as part of the Haunt and staying in the house with (mostly) the same haunt. The TOT's and parents here like it much more when there is some live variable mixed in with the displays. 

Great Job!


----------



## hallorenescene

i love how he looks coming out of the ditch, add fog, to funny [scary]. i love the kids who say it's not scary. get them everytime. lol


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish

Hey Skellington, Nice pics, are those purple looking lights black lights? How did you build the cemetary entrance? Got any links that you used for that, its kind of what I want to do


----------



## Skellington

Grimm, The black light on the ghost is kind of purple looking, but the other lights are blue led's. I will look for the links I used for the entrance concenpt. The entrance was mad eof pvc pipe and slid over rebar.

I changed the entrance this year to columns. I have attached some ouictures of this year's cemetary. I need to distress the columns some more but I ran out of time.


----------



## creepy crawler

3 Words Skellington... HOLY FREAKIN CRAP!!!! I love the pics they are great and the whole set up I love it!!!!!


----------



## LT Scare

GREAT job Skellington!!! ...really great job!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

LT Scare, I love your additions! I've been wanting to get a bunch of those "Haunted Mansion" style ghosts for a long time but limited budget prevails. :OP If I might ask, where did you purchase yours from?

The one you have looking over the front of the crypt (commonly sold as "Haunted Bones") is my favourite.

Looks fantastic at night!


----------



## Skellington

Creepy and LT, thatnks guys. That means a lot coming from you. You both have great displays.

This is a great thread. The graveyards that people have created are fantastic.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Skellington, just now saw your photo links! I had missed your post there at the bottom of the page and was wondering what everyone was commenting on! LOL! 

Anyhow, you have an outstanding yardhaunt! I especially like your tombstones (very real looking) and your lighting! Outstanding job!


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish

One more quick question, How did you get the pvc cemetery sign part into the 2 columns? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Skellington

Shadow, Thanks for the compliments. I add a few things each year and have been doing it for four years now. This site is incredibly helpful and many of the people hear are very talented. I have used so many ideas from the people on this site and I am thankul for all of them. I really do not think I would have a display if it was not for the people on this site.

Grimm, the four pieces of pvc pipe are connected by a square frame made of 1x1 furing strip at various places. The one near the top has two holes in it and the vertical pieces of pvc coming down from each side of the top sign portion simply slide into those holes. It truned out to be fairly sturdy. I will try to take some pictures this weekend and send them to you. I still have the vertical pieces but I did not use them this year because I made the columns.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Oh wow! I just loved taking ym time and looking atthis entire thread over and over again! I just love everyone's graveyards! I have so many ideas I don't know where to start, lol!

Ok, here are some of my pics from 2008. Enjoy!


----------



## Hamm

Mistress, Great pics. Here are a couple from Our 2008 haunt. Lighting was not the greatest this year for the camera. 
We added thunder and lightning effect this year. Just could not get good night shots. Or the lighting was just poor. 
Something too work on this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

mistress, those are wonderful shots. your cemetary is fabulous. is that a prop standing there with a bag over the head, or someone real. either way it would have sent chills down ones back if their going to get boo d or not. love it


----------



## hallorenescene

hamm, that is a nice disply. i see you really went all out on that tree branch goblin. next year i hope to have something to post here. have some great ideas. got the goods for lighting after christmas. just hope to have the time.


----------



## macsrealm

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


not crappy at all, bloody good actually(pun intended)


----------



## hallorenescene

dous, i have a question for you. [nice cemetary by the way] is that marcous the carcous?


----------



## Big Nick

In all honesty i found my Graveyard to be my least favoriate thing from last years haunt. It needs either more graves or something to pick it up. Its too blah. 

Anyways here are my pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene

with those skeletons on the stake and crows, i would call it pretty darn good. anything but blah


----------



## Big Nick

See thats the thing though you don't hardly even notice the graves. The skeletons take away too much from the graves. I will have to do something.


----------



## halloween71

The skeletons are pretty freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota

Big Nick, I think your tombstones are awesome. All your cemetery needs is a little dirtying up! Maybe more dry leaves and some spanish moss thrown around to give it that old abandoned look. And a few ghouls coming up out of the ground never hurts! If you can, try letting the lawn go for a few weeks before you put your stuff out and it'll look much creepier.
I LOVE the cornfield behind it!


----------



## Big Nick

I will be adding a couple of charachters to the graveyard this year and will also let the grass grow a little longer too. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Baron Samedi

I agree Nick..The skellys are so awesome that they naturally draw the eye away from the graves...nothing a couple of groundbreakers wouldn't fix though.

Maybe a standing figure or two (Grim Reaper or Gravedigger for example) or some taller monument style gravestones to add a "middle" to the display would help the eye progress more gradually between the two levels.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## hallorenescene

nick, i have your solution, i will pm my address and you could send me a couple. if there weren't so many it might help. lol. so that corn field is not real is it? maybe because your scarecrow is in the air it brings the eyes once again up. maybe something big like that more to the ground


----------



## Big Nick

Well i am going to add a grave digging bucky and a ground breaking bucky to the graveyard this year so hopefully this will help bring more attention to the graveyard. Also the cornfield is fake but the stalks are real and i used bamboo rods and twist ties to make my cornfield.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Hey Big Nick, Love the... er... scarecrowes! I also think your tombstones are very realistc looking! I found I was able to change my yardhaunt immensly from one year to the next by adding a couple coloured floodlights and a cemetery fence! Not a huge addition but very effective!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LT Scare

Hey Shaddowman, I like your avitar.


----------



## Hamm

hallorenescene said:


> hamm, that is a nice disply. i see you really went all out on that tree branch goblin. next year i hope to have something to post here. have some great ideas. got the goods for lighting after christmas. just hope to have the time.


Thanks Hallo, CylonFrogQueen put all the work into Him (Tiff). This was Tiffs second year of duty, but the kids still find Him creepy.


----------



## RookieSpooker

*LT, that haunt is WICKED SLICK!!! Truly inspirational. Do you have a video of that bad*ss on your roof?*


----------



## hallorenescene

holy crap lt, can you post a pic of the front. that looks awesome and would like to see more of it


----------



## LT Scare

*Lots of stills at my album link below ... here on HF.com* Sorry folks, no vids. The haunt is illuminated by 14 ...... 48" black lights that don't provide enough night light for vids. This year I'll take a daytime vid and put the new camcorder to task by trying a night time vid.

The ghosts all have LED eyes and "float" from rebar and/or conduit stuck in the ground. At night they just "hang" in the air. The Ghosts that are way up there have black light LEDs on their arms to illuminate their faces. Notice the Ghost flying through the window above the garage, illuminated by blacklight LED spotlight.

The entrance is still the burning pumpkin from the '07 picks.

Hope you enjoy the pics...

LT


----------



## VNOMISS

This pic really isn't the cemetary part of our front yard haunt but I really like it so had to share....


----------



## Madame Leota

VNOMSS, I love the effect the scene setter gives your cemetery! I never thought of using one that way. I may have to "borrow" that idea1


----------



## LT Scare

Madame Leota said:


> VNOMSS, I love the effect the scene setter gives your cemetery! I never thought of using one that way. I may have to "borrow" that idea1


If you live in an area that has substantial winds, the Scene Setter MUST be reinforced and supported or it will be ripped to shreads.

We us a lot of SS on our haunt. We get 5 or 6 mil black plastic drop cloths at Home Depot. Cut the size about 12" wider than your targeted span. Use 3m adhesive spray (not the most expensive grade - that grade will melt the SS) on the black plastic and CAREFULLY apply the SS to minimize the wrinkles and bubbles. We've found that laying out in our cement driveway is best for us.

We use 2x4 vertical supports - 2x2 might be ok in some places, but last year my only 2x2 verts were snapped in the middle by our high winds. We wrap the SS covered black plastic around one of the 2x4 verts, then staple through a paint stir stick-plastic-2x4. The stir stick keeps the plastic from ripping through a staple only attachment, Stir sticks are thin and free at HD.

Pull the plastic tight as tight as possible at the far end around that 2x4 and repeat the attachment. The looser the plastic, the more it will whip and likely rip off the mount. For best results run a horizontal wood link between the 2x4s top and bottom. Wrap the plastic around and attach to the top and bottom wood links. I usually use a 1x2 here. 

If, like me, you tend to get very, very stong winds that time of the year (our Santa Ana winds and fires are rather infamous), you will want to add simple veriticle supports to a long wall. Since both sides of our "walls" are visible, we paint some cheap sprinkler pipe with rustoleum primer and touches of flat black to make it look like rusty pipe, then screw through each end of the pipe into the horizontal wood supports. Because ours is a "tunnel," we only need to place the "rusty pipes" on the inside to prevent a blow in from either direction.

Sorry this is so long.


----------



## VNOMISS

Funny you mentioned that because, that was our second attempt at the cemetary...1st one got destroyed by a down-pour windy rain storm like the day after we put everything up...so we had to scramble & fix it...we had poles in the ground behind ours and then we secured the scene setter to them...however the stuff still is cardboard/paper...thank God it didn't rain/storm again b4 Halloween... I would have thrown the towel in on that stuff....HAHA


----------



## LT Scare

OK, I thought that might be the corogated paper "stone" wall. For a couple of years I tried to figure out a way to make that stuff stand up to weather for the haunt and still look good. I gave up when the Scene Setters "stone" pattern came on the market. The SS is only about a mil thick and by itself, wouldn't last any longer outside than the corogated paper. 

Please look at the largest side walls you see in the pics of my haunt. We have used tose same walls for about 5 years now. EVERY season we have at least one severe wind storm and one rain storm. Last year we had a total of 6 days of severe Santa Ana wind storms. 

When H'ween is over, we use the top horizontal 1x2 to roll the wall up. This makes a small package to store and an easy set up the next year. 

Sorry to everyone for hijacking this thread, but I hope this helps or inspires some one to give this a try.


----------



## VNOMISS

LT Scare said:


> OK, I thought that might be the corogated paper "stone" wall. For a couple of years I tried to figure out a way to make that stuff stand up to weather for the haunt and still look good. I gave up when the Scene Setters "stone" pattern came on the market. The SS is only about a mil thick and by itself, wouldn't last any longer outside than the corogated paper.



It was the corrugated paper...haha So word to the wise..unless you use it inside a haunt or in a dry area like Arizona...don't waste ur time & $...lol


----------



## LT Scare

This view shows three wall sections of various age. The center section, originally just a side wall to an uncovered "tunnel," is at least 5 years, maybe 6. The front "entrance" section is only two years old and the back section was new this year. Notice the repair to the back section. We tried to use new 2x2s for the veritcal supports for that new section. Our Santa Ana winds broke both about midway up. The jagged ends of the 2x2s "swirled" and sliced the plastic. While the winds battered us, we used 2x4s on the outside to drill into the inside broken 2x2s as a patch. Only 2x4s for us from now on.


----------



## Jimmi48

I still have 5 gravestones from about 10 years ago1 They're all wooden and they say poems from the people on them lets see,
One has Sam Macgee
One is Black beard
One is Captain hook
One is Long John Silver
and one is billy bones.
I've done lots of graveyard setups. I'll try to get some pics soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

lt, i know how you feel. the day after i got some of my cemetary and outside decor up the wind blew her down the street. it didn't stop blowing till the day before halloween. i only had time to put back up most of what blew down. didn't get up near what i had planned. 
jimmi, looking forward to your post


----------



## LT Scare

hallorenescene said:


> lt, i know how you feel. the day after i got my cemetary and outside decor up the wind blew her down the street. it didn't stop blowinmg till the day before halloween. i only had time to put back up most of what blew down. didn't get up near what i had planned.
> jimmi, looking forward to your post



Guess we had a bit better luck than you. We spent much of the weekend before H'ween re-building and making just a little headway. 

Our original '08 plans called for a "tunnel" in front of the Garage doors with a Witches coven at the end of the tunnel and an exit towards the street. I wanted two actors dressed mostly in black hiding in little knooks at the sides of the tunnel. None of that happened. But the TOTs didn't seem to miss it.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh no, i had it better. i didn't have tunnels to rebuild. just put back up what little went down. i think the guy who builds his graveyard in his garage has the best world


----------



## dixie

In the spirit of making this thread last for literally ever...  here's our meager little yard cemetery... (The night shots are just horrible, you can't make out a thing... but at least you get the drift of the lighting we chose last year).





































Now I'm off to find a thread that tells you how to attach pictures (rather than embed) that are actually big enough to see


----------



## hallorenescene

you have some nice looking tombstones there and your huge pumpkin man is very welcoming. lol


----------



## creepy crawler

I want close ups of the big pumpkin guy a more of everything PLEASE!!!


----------



## dixie

Thank you both, very much. I will post pics of our version of "Jack" in the props section.


----------



## LT Scare

Dixie, I think your haunt / cemetary looks great! For the night shots, use a tripod and set your camera on automatic exposure, then set the timer so that the camera takes the pic - not your finger. If you don't have a tripod, set up a ladder and place the camera on a step, then use the timer. Don't be in a rush, the shutter might stay open several seconds.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

[/IMG]
this is the entrance


----------



## hallorenescene

n.i.c.e entrance. would be fun going through that at night. sets a good mood


----------



## LT Scare

Very nice lighting effects naberhoodhaunts. Impressive.

In the past we've depended mostly on Blacklight for dramatic effect, but we played with very soft white light for accent this year. I think we'll try some color too.


----------



## Killed by Death

View attachment 3788


View attachment 3789


View attachment 3790



Hangman night pics came out too dark...

View attachment 3791


----------



## hallorenescene

kbdeath, those are to real looking. they're not real are they? they give me the creeps. and a mass grave besides. that guy hanging is really [well, if their not real they are awesome].


----------



## Killed by Death

Thanks for the kind words...lots of adults get creeped out by my hangmen.
I have 2 but only pics of that one. What's funny is I have an elementary school right across the street and the young kids love them.
Here's a couple more...


View attachment 3792


View attachment 3793


View attachment 3794


----------



## dixie

Oh wow, very impressive, indeed. I love the lighting and the candles... and your props are creepier than could be!


----------



## hallorenescene

those are great! i love your candles. i want to make some for my haunt this year. very nicely done


----------



## Baron Samedi

NO!!...NO!!............More props added to the "Must do" list..............

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamm

Killed by Death, Real good looking set-up You have there. Lighting really sets it off.


----------



## Killed by Death

Thanks for the compliments guys. The candles really have a big impact especially with the blue lighting. They're also really simple to make which about suits my creativity level. I don't have a whole yard shot but here's a bad pic from the street to my front door (my Sidewalk of Doom if you will). You can get an idea how the candles really stand out.

View attachment 3799


----------



## nightrideproductions

The night shots of mine didnt come out well, so heres som day shots (no fog or lights). I went a little smaller this year because of family problems.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

*great lighting*



Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


great use of lighting. Good job!


----------



## 13mummy

Great job guys, they all look so wonderful.


----------



## halloween71

killed by death love your pics.I wanted that standing zombie scarecrow but never saw him instock where did you get him?


----------



## Killed by Death

halloween71 said:


> killed by death love your pics.I wanted that standing zombie scarecrow but never saw him instock where did you get him?


Halloween71,
It's actually the scarecrow from Fright Catalog. He's normally $100 but I got him a couple of years ago when they had the 50% off sale. The mask is separate. That's why I like these scarecrows. I can just change the masks to give them a different look. I have 2 of them.

View attachment 3800


View attachment 3801


----------



## hallorenescene

night ride, that isn't to shabby. bet your bigger version was really sweet


----------



## cinders

My 2008 theme was a take on Mother Goose -- Grim Goose Manor, so the cemetery part was Mary Quite Contrary's garden.


----------



## diggerc

Mary Mary quite contrary how does your garden grow?
With poison seeds and wicked weeds and skeletons all in a row.
It looks great. Any daytime shots?


----------



## hallorenescene

cute verse digs. that is a really different take on a cemetary cinders. it is so black and white [dead] looking. pretty cool.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Cinders, I love the wicked garden! Very creative and unique =)


----------



## Scatterbrains

It's all about the lighting. Killed by Death does a great job with it as his presentation takes on a new aura due to the lighting. That's something I really need to work on this year.


----------



## diggerc

hallorenescene said:


> cute verse digs.
> 
> Thanks but i didnt make it up it's from a record that came with a book about Geogie the ghost way back in grammer school one side had the books story with sound effects
> the other had poems and songs.
> 
> best discription
> 
> Scar Stuff: Scholastic Records "The Haunted House..." (1970), "The Teeny Tiny Woman" (1968), "Georgie" (1968), "Georgie And The Noisy Ghost" (1980)


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Thank you to all that have shared your pictures, they are inspiring.


It took awhile, but I was finally able to upload some of my pictures. Here are a couple of pictures from 2007 and 2008. 


2007



















2008



















If anyone is interested in viewing more pictures, you can see them in my albums.

Halloween Forum - Dancing Spirit's Album: Halloween 2007 2007

Halloween Forum - Dancing Spirit's Album: Halloween 2008 2008


----------



## Hamm

Dancing Spirit, That's some good looking stuff You got there. Great house for a haunt.


----------



## TK421

Here are some cemetery pics from my yard haunt last year. This year I am hoping to put up a proper cemetery fence and replace the remaining particle board tombstones with 2in foam.


----------



## TK421

Here are some daytime shots. The wee one is my youngest, Elly. I'm very proud of her, one of her first signing words was "Halloween".


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Thanks Hamm! The house is from the 1920's and with it's large front porch and the old tree in the front yard, it lends itself to many haunting possiblities.

Now all I need is something big and scary like your creepy scarecrow guy. Do you have any close-ups of your tombstones? 


TK421, I like your set up. Just a nice relaxing day in the 'ol pumpkin patch/cemetery. No worries, just enjoying the view underneath the web of the gigantic deadly spider.


----------



## TK421

DancingSpirit, I really like your tombstones. Great stuff!

In the daylight 2008 shot I think I see a celtic cross in your cemetery. Did you carve that yourself? I'm working on one right now for my cemetery this year.


----------



## Hamm

Dancing Spirit said:


> Thanks Hamm! Do you have any close-ups of your tombstones?


No close-ups. I will be reworking, and adding some new ones this year. I'm going too try my hand at lettering them with a router. I'm hoping too add several new ones this year. I Will post those. the ones pictured are pine boards cut too shape, and painted with latex paint. My better half (Cylonfrogqueen) did the stenciling on them. Then She used a permanent marker too color letters. The pine boards aren't expensive, and easy too cut with a jigsaw. They have held up well in the weather.


----------



## TK421

Hamm, I did my lettering with a dremmel. I found the router to be a bit too bulky for the detailed letters. The hand-help dremmel worked really well and there are so many bits to choose from.


----------



## Hamm

TK421 said:


> Here are some daytime shots. The wee one is my youngest, Elly. I'm very proud of her, one of her first signing words was "Halloween".


TK421, I like the border fence You used for plots. I really makes them stand out, and gives another dimension too your set up. Looks very good.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Thanks, 

I wish I could take credit for the tombstones, but at the moment all of the ones I have are store bought. (aquired through many 50, 75, and 90% off sales  My second favorite hobby) 

After seeing what others have done here, I am hoping to either create some of my own, or modify some of the tombstones I already have.

The big cross I found at Wal-Mart, I think they have had them the last 2 years, so it is possible they might have it again. It is one of my favorites. 




























You can't see it in my big picture, but I also have another cross/tombstone/marker that I found in the garden dept of Lowe's this year. It is some type of ceramic/resin and it was on clearance for 5-7 dollars.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Hamm,

Looking forward to seeing next year's photos. 

Cylonfrogqueen, great job with the tombstones, I could tell even from far away that they were amazingly detailed.


----------



## hallorenescene

dancing spirit, big difference between 2007 and 2008. nice lighting. can't wait to see next years
tk, all those skeletons really play out well, love the one pushing the wheel barrel. i think the two on the bench for something different next year could be carving pumpkins. maybe the fingers on the ground. lol. i think your whole display is very, very nice. 
next year i am doing up my graveyard. this has got to be my favorite site to visit. what a treat having some add to it.


----------



## TK421

Hallorenescene, that's a great idea! I'll have to remember that one. I'm always looking for things for my skeletons to "do". Having one or two carving pumpkins would be great.


----------



## TK421

Dancing Spirit, 

I see from one of your pics you have a long irrigation pipe with a bit of fog coming out. did you just use the perforated pipe to direct the fog, or did you stuff the pipe with ice (or dry ice) to chill the fog, too?

I'm working on a good way to create thick ground fog this year, and I'd really like to hear from people who have ideas that work!


----------



## Attain

TK421- you want a Fog Chiller. There are lots of examples to find here on HF.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Depends on your weather, really. 

For us, just the perorated, corrugated pipe capped at the end is chiller enough. But, it's typically between 30 and 40 on Halloween night here. Doesn't work in warmer weather.


----------



## TK421

Generally, Halloween around here is about 40 degrees and damp. Sometimes there's some wind. Last year was actually great! It didn't rain, there was no wind, and it was about 40 degrees.


----------



## TK421

I have seen several fog chiller designs, and I have tried to make two versions over the last two years, but neither one worked well. I'm sure it's in part due to the cheap juice I'm using. I'll get my hands on some Froggies Swamp Juice and see what a difference that makes.

I guess I'm looking for a GOOD fog chiller that I can build for around $50. Something that will actually work.


----------



## TK421

Another question: Do you use ice, or dry ice in your chiller?


----------



## Dancing Spirit

I didn't use any ice, but I realized that night that I probably should have and I am going to try it this year.

Lacking the time/equipment to make a fog chiller, I found a video on this site that showed the corrigated tube trick. I had two tubes, one infront of each side of the house, each with one fogger. I was going to use one on each end of the tubes, but it didn't work out this year. Maybe next year.

We actually had some unusually cool weather this year and I think that helped, though I would have like more fog. I moved the tube to be perpendicular to the house near the end of the night and that did seem to work better with the wind. 

I would like to see how the combination of a fog chiller and the tubes would work out.

Another thing that I was thinking is that, I believe there are two sets of holes in a line along the tube. I was thinking that if I could stake the tube so that the holes were situated to disperse the fog at the optimal angle, that would have helped as well. I think I had the holes pointed straight up, which allowed the fog to disperse faster.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Kept the fog low, but didn't move anywhere.









I also contemplated blocking off the end, so as to force more fog through the small holes.


















These two are after I moved the tube and I think the wind was able to disperse the fog a bit more.





















The fog wasn't that great, but I did manage to get one pretty neat shot.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Dancing Spirit said:


> Another thing that I was thinking is that, I believe there are two sets of holes in a line along the tube. I was thinking that if I could stake the tube so that the holes were situated to disperse the fog at the optimal angle, that would have helped as well. I think I had the holes pointed straight up, which allowed the fog to disperse faster.


I used that French drain pipe last year. I duct taped off one set of the holes and the end was capped...that way it can go out sideways on the ground, instead of up in the air.


----------



## Empty_W

*My 2008 cemetery*

There are some great setups here. My goal is to do a witches swamp theme with an attached cemetery, this yr we shall add a witch, here is some of my cemetery stuff:









































































I didn't have a tripod last year, so hopefully this year I will to get some better photos.


----------



## LT Scare

Dancing Spirit said:


> Lacking the time/equipment to make a fog chiller


We've had great luck with a bunch of clothes dryer hose ($15 - Home Depot) curled inside a rubbermaid 32gal trash can ($11 Home Depot) then packed with ice. Fog into the hose (hole in side of can) at the top, comes out the hose (hole in side of can) at the bottom, chilled and hugs the ground out. Should take 15-20 minutes to make - assuming you have something to support the fog machine (table) not quite trash can high. Fog machine up high also makes it easy to refill and control


----------



## zombiehorror

Just love these types of posts, great to see all these awesome pictures in one thread!!

Here's mine starting in 04









From 05~added columns









And 06~added fencing
















Next 07~didn't take any overall shots just new set ups























Last year~again no overall pics, just screen caps from the video I shot























After looking thru all the pics I definitely want to work on some lighting for my set up!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


Slow to post, because of others' talent? Your graveyard looks amazing! You should never feel that way.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

This is a pic of my cemetery during the day. It was a last minute edition and I think it turned out pretty well. The only thing that bugged me was that I ripped all the fence pickets myself from 2x4's from our old deck and they look too "new". I didn't get to a chance to "weather" them or paint them. But, it was a pretty big hit. When there wasn't wind the fog would come creeping in through the tombstones. In the picture you can see what happens to chilled fog when there is just a tiny bit of a breeze. I found the sconce and the plywood to make the arch, so the whole cemetery cost me $6.99. $1.99 for the light bulb in the sconce(you can't tell in the picture, but it is yellowish) and $5 for a can of oops paint at Home depot for the arch. The light that lit up the sign was out of an old fridge. There was a big spider that went up and down in front of the gate, but the fishing line broke right before kids started showing up and I couldn't get it fixed in time.


----------



## Spider Rider

I haven't checked all 59 pages yet since I haven't been on this forum for awhile, but there are some cool graveyards. Here are 3 pics from our last years haunt.


----------



## LT Scare

Absolutely Awesome job Spider Rider. Really Great!!

I need to sell my house and get one with a bigger lot.


----------



## hallorenescene

dancing spirit, you really have it going on, very eyecatching
empty w, wow, looks good


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie horror, big improvement in 06, and like your adds
yard haunt, looks good
spider rider, it looks like a halloween fairyland for the dead


----------



## Tumblindice

Spider rider I would love to know how you built that spider. How are the legs attached? Your whole haunt is awesome and your website has inspired me to take mine to a new level in 2009.


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks for the compliments and "fairyland for the dead"? He He. The colors are way saturated in the pictures. If you look on my site , the 2007 video is more what it looks like in person.
The closest thing I did to a Spider tutorial was on the old Kick the Fog site which looks to be magic only now. I will dig up some old photos and post something in the prop section. Basically its a fiberglass coated beach ball with pvc legs attached to a board by U-bolts and coated with great stuff and monster mud.
I've made it about half way through this thread and love some of the stuff people are doing. I'll check out some more tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Spider Rider, amazing haunt! I absolutely love the 2nd photo, the black & white one!


----------



## jdubbya

I "dug" these up from two years ago. We did a zombie theme and you can see a couple of the undead stalking about (static pvc frame props).


----------



## hallorenescene

that's pretty nice jd. i see in the one pic you have a skeleton sitting on a cross. that's a good concept. yes indeed, a very nice cemetary right down to the bats hanging from the tree.


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> that's pretty nice jd. i see in the one pic you have a skeleton sitting on a cross. that's a good concept. yes indeed, a very nice cemetary right down to the bats hanging from the tree.



Thanks. It's a small yard so we try to put a lot into it. I like the little posable skellies. We use them on tombstones, in trees, on swings, etc..


----------



## hallorenescene

well, it may be a small yard but you have made the most of it. i love every time someone posts. i think this is my favorite thread. i see your zombie has a deffirent head from year to year. i take it you just change masks?


----------



## LT Scare

Very nice lots to see there. Didn't you set it up last year?


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Hey jdubbya, very cool cemetery! I like how you made use of the yard. I also like the look of the ghost on the upper left background? Do you have any closer shots of er... him?


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> i see your zombie has a deffirent head from year to year. i take it you just change masks?


We have a few zombie masks and usually use at least 2-3 each year. Last year ws 2. Just depends on the look we want and what else we put out. Gotta have at least one zombie shambling around!



LT Scare said:


> Very nice lots to see there. Didn't you set it up last year?


Yup. We set up the graveyard every year, just move things around a bit and add a few new things



Mr Grimsley said:


> Hey jdubbya, very cool cemetery! I like how you made use of the yard. I also like the look of the ghost on the upper left background? Do you have any closer shots of er... him?


The ghost (white witch from Don Post) is my favorite. Here's a daytime shot of it in a different tree. If it's breezy out, the fabric moves a bit and makes her look really cool.


----------



## LT Scare

Ghost is very cool. You have some great headstones.


----------



## hallorenescene

that graveyard marker that has the skeleton angel on top and two gargoyles is really awesome. i assume you made that. i love it. you know i have a white witch and a black witch by don post and mine look nothing like yours. 
then i just wandering if you could hang one of your bats behind the standing zombie like a bat is going to smack him from behind, that would be a little added creepyness.


----------



## hallorenescene

my white witch and black witch by don post, i also have a lady devil similar to these two


----------



## squatdaddy

hallorenescene said:


> my white witch and black witch by don post, i also have a lady devil similar to these two


I have the don post prototype of this witch


----------



## hallorenescene

these are two scary witches. the first year i hung them up in my haunt, my grandson walked in and stopped dead in his tracks. he stared at them for a few moments and then said, "they scare me." the first time i saw one i knew i wanted one. they are pricey though. but i lucked out and got both of these second hand each for less then $20.00. the devil one i got for $9.99. so how did you happen to get so lucky you got a prototype? and how different is it from mine?


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> that graveyard marker that has the skeleton angel on top and two gargoyles is really awesome. i assume you made that. i love it. you know i have a white witch and a black witch by don post and mine look nothing like yours.



Yup, I made the large monument last year. I'm slowly replacing a lot of my store bought stones with home made ones. I bought the witch prop about 6 years ago and if I'm not mistaken it was called the White witch back then. It was a Spirit/Sepencers item. I'll check on the box next time I'm digging around to make sure I didn't mis-name it.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Scatterbrains - Thanks for the tip, I think I will try that this year

Empty W - Great Pics, I really like how you set the scene. How did you get the pics so clear without using a tripod?

LT scare - Thanks for the description of the fog chiller. I have read a few description on how to make one, but yours seems pretty easy to do. Did you use the white dryer hose that is about 4-5 inches wide? Also, did you just dump in ice to cover everything up to the lid?

Hallorenscene- Thanks for the words of appreciation, Do you have any pictures to post that we can enjoy? (or did I miss them?)

Zombe - great job on the set-up. It is really cool to see the progression throughout the years.

YHJ - Nice job on the fence and Arch (and you can't beat that price) 

Spider Rider - Pics are awesome, will we be seeing some of your work on the haunt calander?

jdubbya - I realy like the static props. I hope to add more "life size" standing or hanging props this year.


Keep the pics coming, they are all wonderful and I love coming back to this thread to see what is new.


----------



## hallorenescene

my cemetary has grown over the years i have been doing my haunt. but i never really concentrated on it till i joined this forum. i went more for inside stuff. when this thread got started, i saw i was really lacking in lights. unorthodx posted his cemetary and i think that would work for me. so i pm him and he wanted to see pictures so far. i showed him my cemetary and he really gave me some good tips. he suggested after christmas would be a good time to get what i needed. i bought $37.00 worth of stuff, it was between 75% to 90% off. i saved a lot. so this halloween i hope to post my cemetary. keeping my fingers crossed it can measure up to the awesome stuff i have seen here.


----------



## stick

Great job there eveyone I love the looks and all the different ways people have made. Keep posting more.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

White witch... oh ok I couldn't tell in the first photos... very cool! :O)


----------



## mysterymaiden

Thinking about doing a cemetery haunt this year in our front yard - thanks for the inspiration, everyone!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Murder Mysteries - Murder mystery games, kids mystery games and fun party games for everyone!


----------



## Dancing Spirit

H--
Congrats on the after XMAS score, I can't wait to see next years pictures. I am sure they will be awesome. I love after Halloween and after Christmas shopping, you can get some great deals. I actually scored a find at an after Valetine's day sale this year. I got two boxes of red flickering lights with red wire from Walgreens. I am thinking that I could put them under a cauldron as fire or possibly in a fake body, not sure exactly, but they looked pretty cool.


----------



## Mandathewitch

we did the after halloween and xmas sales... It helps that our theme this year is Nightmare B4 Xmas. We are doing a full on graveyard in the front with headstones, skelescacrecrow, fencing and pillars, and a countdown clock, and then the backyard.... We are splitting it into Halloweentown/Haunted Mansion Foyer and Xmas Town. It is proving to be quite a challenge... it's a LOT of work for 3 people.


----------



## aintnohusker

*Skellington's cemetery*

OK Skellington! I have never seen a jack o lantern as eerie as the one in your pic!!!! They always seemed to be a kiddie prop. I LOVE THE ONE YOU HAVE! Is it a real pumpkin or a prop???


----------



## Skellington

I love that pumpkin too. It is just a foan prop that came with a cheesy light linside, which I remved so that I can put a better one inside. It has a very sinister face, so I try to find a good spot for it each year.


----------



## Empty_W

Dancing Spirit said:


> Scatterbrains - Thanks for the tip, I think I will try that this year
> 
> Empty W - Great Pics, I really like how you set the scene. How did you get the pics so clear without using a tripod?
> 
> LT scare - Thanks for the description of the fog chiller. I have read a few description on how to make one, but yours seems pretty easy to do. Did you use the white dryer hose that is about 4-5 inches wide? Also, did you just dump in ice to cover everything up to the lid?
> 
> Hallorenscene- Thanks for the words of appreciation, Do you have any pictures to post that we can enjoy? (or did I miss them?)
> 
> Zombe - great job on the set-up. It is really cool to see the progression throughout the years.
> 
> YHJ - Nice job on the fence and Arch (and you can't beat that price)
> 
> Spider Rider - Pics are awesome, will we be seeing some of your work on the haunt calander?
> 
> jdubbya - I realy like the static props. I hope to add more "life size" standing or hanging props this year.
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming, they are all wonderful and I love coming back to this thread to see what is new.


D.S.

That would be my girlfriend, if you see any pics that are blurry they were mine, she has a really steady hand, this yr though I am using a tripod and have access to a nice camera so hopefully i can really get some nice photos!


----------



## LT Scare

Dancing Spirit said:


> LT scare - Thanks for the description of the fog chiller. I have read a few description on how to make one, but yours seems pretty easy to do. Did you use the white dryer hose that is about 4-5 inches wide? Also, did you just dump in ice to cover everything up to the lid?


OOps. I know I started a reply on this once. Must have lost when my laptop locked up.

Last fall (haven't checked recently) Home Depot was carrying a silver plastic hose that seems stronger than the old white plastic dryer hose I'd seen in the past. Yes, the hose is about 4" in diameter. Because I needed a second, smaller chiller, I used about 1 and a half of the HD hose in the can. I spliced it together with duct tape. I doubt if the extra length had much of an impact on the performance. 

Twist one end of the hose through the bottom hole (a couple of inches from the bottom to hold the melted ice until you're ready to dump the water) 
Spiral the hose against the inside walls of the trashcan 
Keep the center as open as much as possible. This does not need to be perfect. 
At the top, twist the other end through the hole at the top.
Make certain to have enough hose at the top to fit up against the body of the fog machine and at the bottom to point in whatever direction you want the fog to "spill out."
Dump most of two large bags of ice into the center of the hose. Best to do this a couple of hours before you need to start the fog. This chills everything well prior to introducing the hotter fog at the top of the can.

I use a Chauvet fog machine FWIW.

Hope this works well for you.


----------



## paulieshome

*My hat is off*

After reading through the hundreads of threads I must say that my hat is off to everyone on a fantastic job done. I have posted the only shot that I have of mine. After reading that it is quite easy to upscale with homemade props and lighting that this year will be much better, Great Job by all.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like how you have webs spread throughout your tombstones. and that is a sweet hearse behind. yeah, with some lighting your cemetary will improve big time. amazing how just some lighting can really set it off.


----------



## RedSonja

JohnnyL said:


> Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).
> 
> You can see the fireflies in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my site!  Everyone's cemeteries look amazing so far!


WOW, WOW, WOW!! Amazing cemetery and beautiful pictures!! I can't believe I'm just getting around to looking through this thread! Great job everyone!


----------



## 13mummy

Here's my 2008 cemetery, better than 2007, and 2009 will be even better. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## hallorenescene

johnnyl has a couple of really cool statues there.
mummy 13, first of all i like your posting, more on halloween night. lol. and then i got to say, you have some very nice props there. geesh, the frankenstien one, then the hex, then the clown and etc. you don't need any advice, just compliments. WOW!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

This is awesome! One of the funniest and least expected things I've seen yet, but IT WORKS. I may steal the idea for my haunt this year.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I've noticed that many of you go for _punny _gravestones: Al B. Dead, Ima K. Davver, etc., or pop culture icons such as Dracula, Frankenstein, and the like or Disney Haunted Mansion rip-offs like, _I told you I was sick_.
*Why these choices?*
I thought for quite a while before I came up with the names I was going to use. Finally, in searching for something completely unrealated with Good-ol'-Google, I stumbled upon a list of people who were lynched in Washington State (where I currently live.) The list gave me a pseudo-random name set, and was complete with dates and occupations. I used the occupations to decorate some of the stones in what I hope is a somewhat-authentic manner, i.e. a pickaxe on the stone of a man who was a miner. I try to keep my stones authentic-looking and I've been told they look great by friends and family, but they may just be running the ol' fog machine on me.
I'll try to get pictures up here asap, but they are on my old computer, and it'll take some digging.
I also go with a realistic spacing, 4 foot columns and 8 foot rows. I feel it adds an air of authenticity, but that's my humble opinion, what do you guys think?


----------



## 13mummy

hallorenescene said:


> johnnyl has a couple of really cool statues there.
> mummy 13, first of all i like your posting, more on halloween night. lol. and then i got to say, you have some very nice props there. geesh, the frankenstien one, then the hex, then the clown and etc. you don't need any advice, just compliments. WOW!


Thanks so much hallorenescene!!

I made these tombstones 6 years ago before I was involved with this forum. I'm hoping to make new ones this year. Just depends on time, my new columns are taking forever. Since I have a 3 month old and a 2 year old. I have to negotiate with the hubby when I can dissapier to the garage. I would like to find new names, not to sure what. People coming through my yard really loved looking and reading the tombstones. I would like to make sure to get a good reaction...


----------



## sheepies666

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I've noticed that many of you go for _punny _gravestones: Al B. Dead, Ima K. Davver, etc., or pop culture icons such as Dracula, Frankenstein, and the like or Disney Haunted Mansion rip-offs like, _I told you I was sick_.
> *Why these choices?*
> I thought for quite a while before I came up with the names I was going to use. Finally, in searching for something completely unrealated with Good-ol'-Google, I stumbled upon a list of people who were lynched in Washington State (where I currently live.) The list gave me a pseudo-random name set, and was complete with dates and occupations. I used the occupations to decorate some of the stones in what I hope is a somewhat-authentic manner, i.e. a pickaxe on the stone of a man who was a miner. I try to keep my stones authentic-looking and I've been told they look great by friends and family, but they may just be running the ol' fog machine on me.
> I'll try to get pictures up here asap, but they are on my old computer, and it'll take some digging.
> I also go with a realistic spacing, 4 foot columns and 8 foot rows. I feel it adds an air of authenticity, but that's my humble opinion, what do you guys think?



The problem that I find with authentic names is that no one knows what the heck they are, so then they stop paying attention to the tombstones (i.e. not reading them, not taking in the details, etc) and only pay attention to the props around them. I originally had tomstones with real names and that was what I saw. Now I've gone with punny names and pop culture references and people notice and talk about the tombstones. The stones themselves are very realistic, the names themselves aren't real. 

But that was just my experience. I still get baffled looks about some of the things I put (for example on P. Romaniac I have the death date as OLctober 8, 1871 and people just don't get it)


----------



## Kenpilot

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> This is awesome! One of the funniest and least expected things I've seen yet, but IT WORKS. I may steal the idea for my haunt this year.



LOL thats awesome! ISLANDCRYPTKEEPER, where did you see this and how was it done?


----------



## TheEighthPlague

It was earlier in this thread. Have to ask whomever did it, how they did it.


----------



## Kenpilot

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> It was earlier in this thread. Have to ask whomever did it, how they did it.


K thanks! I'll look back in the thread.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

*The Day Island Cemetery*

Found these in outgoing emails from last November. (I'm an email packrat. )

Pano of the yard. Our camera does a pretty good job of stitching these together, though not perfect.










Carved this Grim Reaper with a bread knife out of a scrap of white expanded polystyrene (regular old white styrofoam). Added a little foam skull, glued it on with wood glue. And a little plastic skelly hand from Dollar Tree that I cut a slot for and then just jammed in there.









Here's the main event. Pseudo-Wifey was in the pallet-made toepincher coffin under a Velcro-ed piece of sexy satin red bedsheet fabric from Goodwill with candy on it. ToTs would reach in to get their candy and wifey (dressed as a vampire) would tear back the fabric and scream, then the ToTs would scream too, only much louder. Rubber heads on 2x2 pikes, sharpened by hand and stuck in holes. The holes were sunk into our rocky, rocky soil with a power drill with a 1-1/2" spade bit, then made deeper by using a garden hose as a water drill to make them about 18" deep. A generous splattering of fake blood sealed the deal.









Another view of the yard. I used all kinds of things to make the stones, including a plastic dragon broken off of a Dollar Tree knight's shield to give an Asian flare to the furthest away stone, that white one back in the corner. I also used a font called Domo Arregoto, I found on the internet for that one.









The _*extravagant*_ "entrance arch". It's actually a scrap of our fence that was broken, I carved out the letters with my Dremel, and painted them black with edge dressing I had in the basement from my old shoe-shining days in the military. The piece had been sitting under a tree, so it's all mildewey and mossy...or PERFECT.









The toe-pincher shaped sign I made and hung on the gable of the house. It read, "Day Island Cemetery, Plots Still Available, Dirt Cheap, Inquire within." I did that sign painting all freehand with a brush and I was very happy with the results.









The whole album is here. Check it out and tell me how bad it is.


----------



## halloween71

13mummy said:


> Here's my 2008 cemetery, better than 2007, and 2009 will be even better. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


Awesome props and lighting!


----------



## halloween71

Islandcryptkeeper-great haunt everything looks great.


----------



## Madame Leota

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I've noticed that many of you go for _punny _gravestones: Al B. Dead, Ima K. Davver, etc., or pop culture icons such as Dracula, Frankenstein, and the like or Disney Haunted Mansion rip-offs like, _I told you I was sick_.
> *Why these choices?*
> I thought for quite a while before I came up with the names I was going to use. Finally, in searching for something completely unrealated with Good-ol'-Google, I stumbled upon a list of people who were lynched in Washington State (where I currently live.) The list gave me a pseudo-random name set, and was complete with dates and occupations. I used the occupations to decorate some of the stones in what I hope is a somewhat-authentic manner, i.e. a pickaxe on the stone of a man who was a miner. I try to keep my stones authentic-looking and I've been told they look great by friends and family, but they may just be running the ol' fog machine on me.
> I'll try to get pictures up here asap, but they are on my old computer, and it'll take some digging.
> I also go with a realistic spacing, 4 foot columns and 8 foot rows. I feel it adds an air of authenticity, but that's my humble opinion, what do you guys think?


Well, I'm guessing that, like you, they do what they like best. Most of us are in this to have fun, not to impress anyone with our "authenticity". I seriously doubt you'll get too many trick-or-treaters that prefer authentic tombstones over the silly ones. They don't give a crap- they're in it for the candy.
Personally, I like a little humor thrown in here and there. Hey, it's been working for disney for 40 years now - they must be onto something!


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree with sheepies666, people love the punny ones, so do i, the normal ones they just pass by. i had to think about the p. romaniac, i like it though. i suppose the date is of some great fire? maybe chicago? i am always looking for new punny ones. 
crypt, your grim reaper tombstone turned out very good.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Sorry if it sounded as if I was getting down on people for their personal choices for their tombstone names. That was not the case. I was just sincerely curious as to their decision making process. The replies to my earlier post seem as if some of you took offense. None was meant. We all pick our themes and go with them. You're right about the ToTs not caring, many don't notice most of what's going on in the haunt, and many have masks on and can't see what's going on in the haunt, I do like it when at least someone notices a special touch, but I'm not sure I do any of it for them. I do most of it for me. I get these ideas, and I have to get them out of my head. I love this hobby. Creating stuff is very gratifying for me.

So, long story short, sorry if I put anyone off with my comments. I enjoy all sorts of haunts, big, small, scary, cheesy, whatever. This thread is filled to the brim with great scenes, you all do an awsome job and inspire me to spend a lot of time and a lot of money doing what I love to do. *THANK YOU ALL.*


----------



## hallorenescene

oh no, i didn't take it at all that you were getting down on people about their personal choices. i thought you were telling how you were liking it, and we were telling how we liked it. i hope you weren't offended by our voicing our opinion. i think it is all good.


----------



## Kooka

Here is where you can see what I have been doing the last few years.

My Graveyard and Stairwell

I started the set up with very little, most of it being made by myself with whatever I could find in the house and get away with using. It has grown year after year and if all goes well this year it will see some really impressive additions and get beyond just a graveyard.

I generally work from no budget at the start of the season and have to make due with what I can put together, until my birthday money start rolling in (October 16th, great timing for a birthday). At that point I can start picking up some store bought items that I had been drolling over and expand my set up.


----------



## Madame Leota

Kooka, that's the scariest Little Tykes playground I've ever seen! 
Love the stairwell! Where does it lead?


----------



## hallorenescene

you know, we could have it look like that going to the basement. we are next year doing a mideveal birthday theme, that would be sweet. your graveyard is nice, did you make that tree tombstone? is that prop maucus the caucus? i bought vinnie, wish i had bought marcus as well.


----------



## RRguy

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I've noticed that many of you go for _punny _gravestones: Al B. Dead, Ima K. Davver, etc., or pop culture icons such as Dracula, Frankenstein, and the like. . .


I've seen many tombstones with names like _*Dracula*_, etc. I was going to use punny names like _*Bea A Fraid*_ and _*Dee Monic*_. My son suggested that I use names of less well known serial killers or real names of famous killers that are better known by popular names. I liked the idea. The names that I have used so far are
_*Albert Desalvo*_, aka The Boston Strangler
_*Vlad Tepes*_, aka Vlad The Impaler
and lesser known killers
_*Albert Fish*_
_*Mary Ann Cotton*_
_*Joe Ball*_ (I like this one because it has fewer letters to make)

These names may not be as much fun for everyone, but I like them, and people sometimes ask me who they are.


----------



## Scatterbrains

If I did names, I would use puns. People will take the time to read them looking for a good one to steal for their haunt. There's a few real names I would like to see on tombstones, but they're still alive, so that would be kinda rude of me.


----------



## halloween71

Here is some of mine the rest can be seen in my album


----------



## Kooka

Madame Leota said:


> Kooka, that's the scariest Little Tykes playground I've ever seen!
> Love the stairwell! Where does it lead?



The stairway leads to our dungeon (The basement) where my office is.
One day I got it in my head that I wanted to paint some part of our house with a caste theme, and the stairway made the most sense. I took a couple of weeks to casually do it all and I love how it came out. I need to figure out more projects like that one, it was very relaxing and therapeutic for me.


----------



## Kooka

hallorenescene said:


> you know, we could have it look like that going to the basement. we are next year doing a mideveal birthday theme, that would be sweet. your graveyard is nice, did you make that tree tombstone? is that prop maucus the caucus? i bought vinnie, wish i had bought marcus as well.


Glad you like the stairway. It was easier to do than you would think. Paint the whole walls light gray, dry brush a darker gray over it all and then paint the lines for the bricks. After that it was all just putting whatever details I wanted up.

The haunted tree prop I picked up at Target a few years back. 

And yeah, that is Marcus. He was one of the first outside pieces I ever bought the first year I started doing my outside display.


----------



## kristian

Scatterbrains said:


> If I did names, I would use puns. People will take the time to read them looking for a good one to steal for their haunt. There's a few real names I would like to see on tombstones, but they're still alive, so that would be kinda rude of me.


I use names of people that either existed in the past, or fictional manes from horror movies.

People in the past: I use names from KING DIAMOND albums (the metal singer) there are many characters mentioned throughout his albums, as they are always themed. Great, creepy music with creepy stories. He also sings for a band called Mercyful Fate

People in horror movies: Raymond and Lillian Garth. Anyone who is a fan of "Hell Night" with Linda Blair will know those names. I also used Ernie Karltenburner, from Return of The Living Dead. Another classic character! I go for the more obscure names, that when people recognize them, makes for great conversation. As my graveyard goes for an authentic feel, I dont go with funny names, or freddie Krueger, Jason Vorhees, etc.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

These pictures were awesome! I wanna come live by you guys. No one here seems to celebrate Halloween. Almost sad really. Barely get any ToT but I still do it all up and get lots of compliments.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

newgirlinaz said:


> These pictures were awesome! I wanna come live by you guys. No one here seems to celebrate Halloween. Almost sad really. Barely get any ToT but I still do it all up and get lots of compliments.


We have probably three fun haunters in my neighborhood but the rest just put up something cardboard on the 30th each year. I've even seen people throwing a WalMart decoration or two out on their lawns WHILE we were TOTing (my kids and I). That's okay. *I'm* a haunter. And *you're* a haunter. And we're making our neighborhoods FUN. Everybody knows your house and everybody knows my house. Rest assured of that. We are making and keeping the fun and people will eventually follow. I promise!!


----------



## Kenpilot

newgirlinaz said:


> These pictures were awesome! I wanna come live by you guys. No one here seems to celebrate Halloween. Almost sad really. Barely get any ToT but I still do it all up and get lots of compliments.


How long have you been putting stuff out and celebrating where you're at? I had the same problem. 1st year I only had literally about 3 TOTs. second year maybe 10. After I started building more and more each year, word got around and I'm now into my 5th year. This past year I had well over 100. If you build it, they will come!


----------



## audible

My first yard haunt was last year and I must have beginners luck or something. We had at least 300 TOT's come by. We ran out of candy about an hour and a half into the night but still had so many kids coming by. My mother and I always give out the candy each year and I was getting a bit scared for my mother who was 81. There were so many kids I thought she would end up falling down or something so I ended up putting her behind a large table to hand out candy. It was that crazy. We would have groups of anywhere from 10 to 30 kids at a time. Dont even ask me where they were coming from. We do have a good neighborhood for Halloween but that was just nuts. I huge amount of fun but still nuts. I am looking forward to this Halloween so much. 
I hope everyone gets tons of TOT's this year, audible


----------



## TK421

audible said:


> My first yard haunt was last year and I must have beginners luck or something. We had at least 300 TOT's come by. We ran out of candy about an hour and a half into the night but still had so many kids coming by. My mother and I always give out the candy each year and I was getting a bit scared for my mother who was 81. There were so many kids I thought she would end up falling down or something so I ended up putting her behind a large table to hand out candy. It was that crazy. We would have groups of anywhere from 10 to 30 kids at a time. Dont even ask me where they were coming from. We do have a good neighborhood for Halloween but that was just nuts. I huge amount of fun but still nuts. I am looking forward to this Halloween so much.
> I hope everyone gets tons of TOT's this year, audible


*WOW! I envy you.*

I've been putting out a pard haunt for four years (this will be my fifth) and I'm lucky if I get 60-70 ToTs. I'm really hoping to get more word-of-mouth advertising this year to attract more ToTs.


----------



## coffen cats

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene

coffin cats, i can't see your picture. 
this will be something like my 13th year for haunting. we started with something like 25 tot and worked up to 200 tot in a 10 year period. a town of only 800 people. then we moved and started again around 25 kids and are now up to 75 tot in a 3 year period. this is a smaller town of 400 people. don't know if i will make 200 tot in this town or not.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Ahhhhhhh, those were the days my friends... When I lived on Capitol Hill (in Washington, DC), there were not one, but TWO elementary schools right around the corner... The teachers used to bring their classes to my house on field trips! We'd hit 450+ TOTers on a regular basis. Now, I'm in the 'burbs and the numbers are going down. The first year we were here, we had about 300 kids. But now, the town hosts a party on our high unholy holiday and it seems like all but the teens (who don't wear costumes) hang there...


----------



## LT Scare

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Ahhhhhhh, those were the days my friends... When I lived on Capitol Hill (in Washington, DC), there were not one, but TWO elementary schools right around the corner... The teachers used to bring their classes to my house on field trips! We'd hit 450+ TOTers on a regular basis. Now, I'm in the 'burbs and the numbers are going down. The first year we were here, we had about 300 kids. But now, the town hosts a party on our high unholy holiday and it seems like all but the teens (who don't wear costumes) hang there...


You need to move.


----------



## TK421

hallorenescene said:


> coffin cats, i can't see your picture.
> this will be something like my 13th year for haunting. we started with something like 25 tot and worked up to 200 tot in a 10 year period. a town of only 800 people. then we moved and started again around 25 kids and are now up to 75 tot in a 3 year period. this is a smaller town of 400 people. don't know if i will make 200 tot in this town or not.


Wow! That's impressive. You must be *THE HALLOWEEN STOP* in your town.

This will be our fourth year with an actual yard haunt. We get a few more kids every year. I'm really hoping to break 100 ToTs this year. It's hard when you live at the end of a cul-de-sac.


----------



## Dr. Dark

*A Nightmare On Elmhurst*

This is the entrance to our cemetery. We live on a corner lot, so I set it up on the diagonal, facing the intersection, so people can see it from any direction.


----------



## LT Scare

Dr. Dark said:


> This is the entrance to our cemetery. We live on a corner lot, so I set it up on the diagonal, facing the intersection, so people can see it from any direction.


Wow, the boarded up windows look GREAT! Bet you get to keep a lot of your candy! 

Stop and stare ... then walk on by.


----------



## Guest

Dr. Dark said:


> This is the entrance to our cemetery. We live on a corner lot, so I set it up on the diagonal, facing the intersection, so people can see it from any direction.


DANG! DD, that looks fantastic!!!! any new pics?


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, i hope you break a hundred this year. 
i'm not decorating outside this year because of rain, wind, very cold, and time. but i am knocking myself out on the inside. instead of in the basement i am using my double stall garage. we keep almost getting done and then one of us [my daughter or i] think of more and better. right now i am putting up the dark room ceiling for about the third time. instead of a black sheet i am using a white sheet with a big spider web stretched across it. then i made a slit and am having a spider drop through the slit. my daughter is changing the woods. then i still have the witch box to make as a hut with chicken legs and put in the fireplace and the witch that is shoved in. i will have to put a black sheet or a box on top of the white sheet so the room stays somewhat dark. then i have one more splat witch to hang up and a spider web. then place some witches and a spider and pumpkin. how many more days do we have. lol.


----------



## MrNightmare

*Momento-Mori*

This year I will be adding a Graveyard to my home display using my Innocent Angel and other large Monuments:

View attachment 7961


View attachment 7962


I will start the Set-up Thursday and have it ready for Halloween. I have let the grass grow high and I am using blue LED landscape lighting along with Fog. I will post pics of the finished graveyard.


----------



## coffen cats

Did yo make those or buy them they are fantastic.!!!!!


----------



## MrNightmare

coffen cats said:


> Did yo make those or buy them they are fantastic.!!!!!




Thanks! I bought them about 3 years ago. The Angel was made by Distortions, she is 6.5 ft tall and the wing span is 9 ft.

The other 2 are both 5 ft tall... I don't remember where I got them...


----------



## coffen cats

[/IMG]som of the markers I have made.


----------



## TechChild

added another prop, a spider victim, have to redo my web on the big night.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Kenpilot said:


> How long have you been putting stuff out and celebrating where you're at? I had the same problem. 1st year I only had literally about 3 TOTs. second year maybe 10. After I started building more and more each year, word got around and I'm now into my 5th year. This past year I had well over 100. If you build it, they will come!



I've been in the Phoenix AZ area for 7 years and each year has been slightly different than the last. Few years ago, for 2 years in a row, almost no TOT'ers due to local church having a carnival to keep the kiddies from celebrating the negative holiday  . Year before last they didn't do this carnival and we had tons of treaters. 

Kids and I drove around last week to see what people had out and almost nothing in a square mile of nothing but residential homes. Think there were more people who decorated last year. I'm really hoping it's due to the economy and will get better next year. Regardless, won't stop me from doing my thing!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

One Pine Cemetery 2009 ( cylonfrogqueen and Hamm)


----------



## hallorenescene

mr nightmare, those props are fabulous
tech, that is very nice, you're spider victum and webbing is great
cylon, nice setup. your lighting is superb and i love your gravedigger, hands coming out of the ground, big tombstone, siloette, okay okay, i love everything


----------



## Forever Haunting

This is a really awesome thread. Thanks to all of the posters for sharing your amazing cemeteries.


----------



## Dr. Dark

Thanks! I'll post new pics of this years set up after this weekend.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*Grimsley Cemetery 2009*

Ok so here it goes. No, I did not get all the things done I wanted to. "D.Ed Ringer" tombstone prop did not make it for Halloween night and neither did the "Following, Blinking Eyes Madame Leota" tombstone. :O( But My Ichabod Crane stone got finished and was a hit! 

I also emplyed a slightly different lighting scheme. A little bit of a mish-mash but it worked better than simply throwing blue & amber spots on everything. 

These are just a few stills, hopefully some video to follow.

View attachment 8241


View attachment 8228


View attachment 8232


View attachment 8237


View attachment 8230


----------



## halloween house

Wet cold night in Atlanta but still had around 500 people come by.





Part of the Show leading up tp Halloween night.


----------



## ondeko

*my '09 cemetery*

I added 16 new tombstones and 2 new crypts. there were a few other new props, but really, the big changes were the new markers. some of the old stuff suffered squirrel damage while in storage over the summer, but none of it affected appearance at 20' in dim light so I didn't do any repairs that were not structural, but *did* begin a campaign to obliterate the squirrels in our yard. Weather was awful for the entire month leading up to the Big Night, but turned out pretty good when it mattered. We caught rain and a little snow as late as 10/30 and had gusty winds all day Sat, but things settled down at dusk 10/31. I wish I had had a fog machine! It was the perfect night for it. The night was clearing with an almost full moon and it was crisp before turning COLD at about 9pm. We had only 2/3 the number of ToTs we had last year, but it means more candy for us. I posted a ton of pics in my albums so I'll just toss up some of my favorites here. Got feedback for me? Let me know!

Enjoy! 
ondeko


----------



## hallorenescene

mr. grimsley, love what you did in your graveyard. one of the many reasons this is my favorite thread. sounds like we have more treat to loook forward to next year.
halloween, that must have taken some work, but well worth it.
ondeko, very nice. you have some nice markers there and your crypts are awesome. maybe you could add some ghouls and play with colored lighting. anyway, looks better than mine.


----------



## ondeko

hallorenescene,
Thanks for the feedback. I have plans for a vampire queen [my wife calls her "the Blood Countess"] static prop that will stand in a large mausoleum that will eventually be shared with a FCG. I plan to change the lighting. Fog would have helped immensely. I got a 1000w fogger yesterday so that's now covered. One of my cheap blue spots had the color coating compromised [stored in the shed over winter in Minnesota might have done that] and was more white than blue this year. Of course I didn't bother to check until right before I needed lights. I'll replace it and add another green or red low wattage spot on that left side. [[Doh! that should have read: "on that stage left side"]] I also should have remembered to place the spots behind something so i didn't get visual blow back. Doh! I found like the inexpensive 3 LED solar spots more than I thought I would. They provide a cool dim white light and I'm not restricted by extension cords in my placement. that'll help a lot when we finally move the graves to the front hill. I wanted the '09 cemetery to have a head and shoulder section of ground-breaker to go with one of the hands, but I did'nt have foam scraps big enough for a neck and shoulders and I the wig block I wanted to use for the head is actually storing a quartet of leather fairy masks that didn't find new owners this year. Here's a pic of those masks. The leather loses shape if not supported so I couldn't pull the wig block and zombify [is that a word?] it. they were a lot of work and I don't want to damage the paint job by soaking them again to reshape. As for being 'better' than anybody else's, this started with one cheesy commercial tombstone that fell over a lot under a too bright too white porch light on 2nd floor apartment balcony.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Hallorenescene, thanks for the comments! Yeah I'm very happy with how it came out this year even though I didn't get some things done. I do have the rough tombstone cut out for D.Ed Ringer, so I will definitely work on the other stuff throughout the year this time!


----------



## Spider Rider

We added a mausoleum this year to house the FCG. I painted it Halloween morning so I didn't get to the moss and additional aging colors. It was a fun year with great weather and record TOTs for us.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Here's mine =)


----------



## Curlgoddess

WOW! MrNightmare, did you build all of those monuments? The angel is beautiful!


----------



## ondeko

spiderrider, sweet looking set up. I doubt anybody but you would notice the missing moss and aging

curlgoddess, you have a nice cemetery, too. How deep is the crypt? The photo angle is oblique rnough that i can only catch what looks like a black light glow from inside. Is it a FCG in there or do you have something else?

I'm looking forward to next year already. We got the workshop windows put in the blind side of the garage that faces the street today so I'll have a couple good places for scary stuff that isn't at all weather proof. I'll get power run out to where I can start using the steep slope in the front yard as my main stage. by the end of the week. My Other Half really wants the cemetery moved from the side yard to the front--where she can't see it from our bedroom window.


----------



## halloween71

All these amazing photos they all look great!


----------



## Killed by Death

Various shots from the yard-

View attachment 8438


View attachment 8439


View attachment 8440


----------



## osenator

Wow!! Sadly, I can't go gross due to have lost of todlers in my neighborhood.


----------



## ondeko

halloween71, really nice haunt. Do you make the ToTs climb the steps with that thing under them? I love the moving angel. I always look at them after Xmas but could never figure out how to use them.

killedbydeath, also a pretty sweet set up. Your pvc figures are pretty creepy.

osenator, you still have a nice cemetery even if you don't do gross. My Better Half is agitating for a pumpkin patch for toddlers and the easily terrified [which includes a large number of adults...].Her Grand Cosmic Plan[tm] is to have a short direct path to the candy table for kids in the 6 or 7 and under range and the longer path thru/past the cemetery for kids 8+. the toddler path would be more cute than frightening, but I'd get total artistic directorial freedom for the long path. It doesn't look like you have the room for this option, but some creative use of space might give you a place for one super gross prop where the real little kids can't see it. maybe a 'pay no attention to the prop behind the curtain' arrangement where you can cover and uncover it remotely. My friend Tim has 2 time periods for his haunt: 5-7 for toddlers and those with weak bladders then 7:15-9:30 for everybody else. The 15 minute pause is to uncover the top shelf scares and remove the gates blocking the really gross vignettes. Seems to work well for him.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, sounds like you have some good plans there, can't wait to see them. hey, thanks for the feedback on the solar lights. i bought a string of them a couple of years ago and haven't put them to use yet. i was wondering how they work. i might nab a few more strings after christmas this year. i plan on a cemetary next year and can put them to good use
spider rider, that turned out very pretty but creepy. i love it. if i was there, i'd be looking over my shoulder
curlgoddess, that is very nice, you have some nice stones and their placement looks good. that low lying fog really enhances it
killed, those are some seriously cool props
osenator, that looks real good. i like the creature coming out of the coffin. so maybe they will find the lost children and then you can be free to display gross, no longer a suspect. lol. just kidding. little tot grow up and you can do it then. i don't personally get into gross myself so i love what you did


----------



## ondeko

Hallorenescene, thanks. The plans always get scaled back in about july when i realize i'm running short on time/money, but some stuff still gets done. I haven't tried solar xmas lights yet, but I suppose they work as well as the solar landscape lights. I have a set of three spots that run off a single solar panel and then I have 2 individual spots with their own little panels. This year I used the set of three to light the triad of authors' graves in that flower bed in front of the fence [the Shelley, Stoker and Poe graves] and the individual spots were on the hill in the front yard hitting the scarecrows. I don't think I got a night shot of the scarecrows, but i have a pics of the graves. In the close up of the graves, you can see the spot that lights Shelley's marker and the solar panel that powers the 3 lights is the black shiny rectangle thing two fence arches to the left of that spot light. Each spot has maybe 20 or 25 feet of wire so you can really spread them out. I kept them clustered within just a few feet of the panel. In the wider shot of me infront of the cemetery, you can see all three spots in the flower bed to my left. If you look along the line of short bofder fence you'll see them pretty clearly. Because they are for landscaping, they have a pretty decent hood around the LEDs and reflectors so there is no blow back of light to mess up night vision. the light is only where you point it; nothing shining back at the viewer. The pic of the shelley marker was taken w/o flash so what you see is pretty much what i got. Compare the light hitting the face of the tombstone: the warm orance/yellow of the LED tealight at the base and the cooler light from the solar LED spot everywhere else. the almost blue area to the right of the F at the top of the marker is the main focus of the spot itseld. The only thing big is that the panel needs to get light and the more direct the better. At night, the lights provide a very soft cold white light that gets progressively dimmer over the evening. I like the fact that they don't have to charge where you use them so i put them in the big open section of backyard that gets direct sun for most of the day and then move them into place at dusk on the big night. I hope that helps you with those hard to light places.


----------



## operatingnurse

This is a thread that needs to keep going for 2010.


----------



## Terra

Totally agreed operatingnurse.

Great cemetery Ondeko!


----------



## creepy crawler

mee threeeee!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Here's my humble little cememtery, just need to get a name for it, the TOT's go by it before they enter the Haunt.*


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I love it, Spookilicious! Hey, you don't happen to be in SoCal, do you? That house style looks awfully familiar and so does the super-tall palm tree peeking up from behind the house.  I don't mean literally familiar, not your house, just the style!


----------



## Jeffhawk

i just finish a new stone for the front yards cemetary,this took 3 days.the skulls are all molded from sprayfoam.


----------



## creepy crawler

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I love it, Spookilicious! Hey, you don't happen to be in SoCal, do you? That house style looks awfully familiar and so does the super-tall palm tree peeking up from behind the house.  I don't mean literally familiar, not your house, just the style!


Be careful Spookilicious I think you may have a stalker!!!!!! LOL j/k
But I know she is in Florida! I maybe the stalker... I just spent the last week in Florida!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

creepy crawler said:


> Be careful Spookilicious I think you may have a stalker!!!!!! LOL j/k
> But I know she is in Florida! I maybe the stalker... I just spent the last week in Florida!!!!


You...you stalker you.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Jeffhawk said:


> i just finish a new stone for the front yards cemetary,this took 3 days.the skulls are all molded from sprayfoam.


Holy freakin' hanna, these are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

this is my favorite thread. glad to see it still going. jeff, those are good skulls. you going to adorn the cross with vines or anything?


----------



## Red

harrison36 said:


> here you go ghouls and girls....finally found the pics. sorry i dont have full cemetary pics but these are the best.


Did I see you post that the Well was made from CARDBOARD? If so, you did a excellent job on it!


----------



## halloween71

Jeff hawk love the skulls.Great job Ondeko.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Can't believe this thread is still going. I love this thread. I actually posted my cemetery in this thread last year. So I am stoked to post 2009's cemetery as well.

Front view of my cemetery from 2009.










Side view of the cemetery.










Can't wait to see more cemeteries!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great stone jeffhawk and Great cemetery yardhauntjunkie 

As for my stalker, well California Melanie I am in Florida and you are right that is one super tall palm tree behind me If you ever come down here feel free to stalk or stop by and chat a bit.I make a mean cookie*

*That invitation goes for you too CreepyCrawler*


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Great stone jeffhawk and Great cemetery yardhauntjunkie
> 
> As for my stalker, well California Melanie I am in Florida and you are right that is one super tall palm tree behind me If you ever come down here feel free to stalk or stop by and chat a bit.I make a mean cookie*
> 
> *That invitation goes for you too CreepyCrawler*


I like cookies and chatting about Halloween stuff too.


----------



## Jeffhawk

thanks,I was real happy with the way they came out,I put a lot of spanish moss on them with spray glue(like hvlp only clear).I think theres to much but my wife says its perfect.


----------



## hallorenescene

yardhauntjunkie, nice cemetary, love your arch over the gate. 
spookie mama, you sending yardhauntjunkie some cookies? i want some to!
harrison36, if you made that well from cardboard, that is an awesome job. and ring was a very scary movie, the kind i like


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I like cookies and chatting about Halloween stuff too.


Well, fab! Then we can stalk our Florida friend for cookies together.  And you all are welcome to stalk me any time you're in SoCal!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Well, fab! Then we can stalk our Florida friend for cookies together.  And you all are welcome to stalk me any time you're in SoCal!


Yep I am adding to my list of yardhaunts to visit this year. A couple of years ago when I lived in L.A. we went to 7 yardhaunts. I am hoping this time with better planning we can get to over 10!!! But, if there are cookies involved a trip to Florida might be involved.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

From Scooby Doo 2:

Girl guide: "Would you like to buy some cookies?"

Scooby Doo: "Reah, reah!"

Door-to-door Religion Guy: "Have you heard the good news?"

Scooby Doo: "Reah, there's rookies!!!"

Can you tell I have kids? Now every time someone says "there's cookies" I can't help but think of that dialogue! :O)


----------



## halloween71

Love this thread also.I need to go all the way back thru it.


----------



## IshWitch

I had a few tombstones that got warped in the sun while we were repainting the house. So I made a "hell hole" and circled them around it. 
It came out pretty good I think!


----------



## Junit

Great pics everyone! I love looking at other's cemeteries, they are my favorite part of haunts.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I like cookies and chatting about Halloween stuff too.


*
All are welcome! *

*Great job ishwitch! That looks very cool especially at night!*


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Spook!

I hated to lose 4 TS. So that was a great way to use them and make sense of their damage. I put some blinking lights in a small hole I had scraped out of the garden. Then I covered them with a yellow Dollar Store plastic bag for color and fluffed some red sparkle tulle over it. I loved the way it lit up too!


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, i think the red tulle looks great. and i agree, that was a pretty good way to salvage some stones


----------



## halloween71

IshWitch said:


> I had a few tombstones that got warped in the sun while we were repainting the house. So I made a "hell hole" and circled them around it.
> It came out pretty good I think!


Cool effect.I myself love imperfect tombstones to me it adds to the realism.


----------



## make them scream

*2009 haunt*

2009 haunt if this works


----------



## halloween71

Great pics make them scream.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Nice cemetery, Make them Scream! I like it!


----------



## operatingnurse

Mr Grimsley said:


> From Scooby Doo 2:
> 
> Girl guide: "Would you like to buy some cookies?"
> 
> Scooby Doo: "Reah, reah!"
> 
> Door-to-door Religion Guy: "Have you heard the good news?"
> 
> Scooby Doo: "Reah, there's rookies!!!"
> 
> Can you tell I have kids? Now every time someone says "there's cookies" I can't help but think of that dialogue! :O)



We still get a kick out of that line, and my kids are teens now.


----------



## MrNightmare

Here is a Pic of My Cemetery from 2009:

View attachment 9357


View attachment 9358


There are more pics in my Profile under the album "Halloween 2009". I am just now uploading pics from 09...


----------



## hallorenescene

mrnightmare, you have some seriously cool props there. nice cemetary


----------



## Red

MrNightmare said:


> Here is a Pic of My Cemetery from 2009:
> 
> View attachment 9357
> 
> 
> I love your prop similar to Samara from the Ring. Very cool!


----------



## Jeffhawk

Mr.Nightmare...thats what i call a cemetary,not only that,but you have captured the look im trying for this year.no cute stuff,just good old fright that serves as a warning,you enter this place you better be prepared!


----------



## halloween71

Mrnightmare-you know I love your cemetery.


----------



## MrNightmare

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your great feedback! 

I try to keep it simple and unsetteling as possible, just seems easier that way! I also used fog and a great soundtrack that had outdoor sounds along with sparatic Ghost Moans that faded perfectly. I used the Disc2 from Mannhiem Steamrollars halloween album for the outdoor sounds. I set up a PA speaker across the yard.


----------



## ihauntu

here is the new entrance to my Grave yard , And the mauseleumI didnt take any pics of the actual grave yard for some reason??


----------



## Scary Firefighter

From 2009.


----------



## hallorenescene

ihauntu, yours is fabulous. it almost makes me think of a fairy tale kingdom
scary, your chair with the reaper over it is awesome. nice job on the whole haunt


----------



## halloween71

ihauntu-awesome never seen one look that good.Very talented.
Scaryfirefighter-awesome work.


----------



## Jeffhawk

question for ihauntu..how did you get those molsen and labbats bottles to bend in such a great way!


----------



## diggerc

A friend took some pictures and video of my haunt and put together a great video edit for me.
Thank You Amy.

YouTube - Carl's Creature Feature


----------



## hallorenescene

wow diggerc, nice haunt. i love how you placed that witch peeking around the tombstone, she looks very menancing. your whole haunt has it going on. the path up to the house says, com'n if you dare, and still leaves room for you to dare. i never saw a chest ripper before, i want one, he is awesome. and, i always get excited when i see props i have. i have the shrouded head on your railing post, a 3 ft version of heads up harry, the skeleton who sits up in the coffin, and i have one of your lenticular photos. amy sure did a nice job video taping and i like the upbeat music. i watched your video 3 times.


----------



## diggerc

And our own untouched Video.

YouTube - Halloween 2009


----------



## hallorenescene

nice back up video diggecs, i saw things i didn't see in the first video. i have that blow mold tombstone with the face coming out. and i have don posts floating witch. sometimes i use her as a vampire. she has a trickle of blood coming out of the side of her mouth, so i think that is more vampire related. i like the dude standing to the right at the top of the stairs, and the devil creature on the roof. both cool props


----------



## halloween71

Diggerc love it!!I am jealous of your chester the chest ripper I want him and haven't been able to get him yet.He looks so good.
You have some great props.


----------



## Nerak Nightshade

*My graveyard*

I've got pics of my 2008 graveyard in my albums. I should have 2009 up soon, and hopefully this year will be even bigger!


----------



## kittyvibe

aw geez, I wish I knew you were looking for him, back a few months at a yard sale someone had a bunch of stuff, like a life size freddy ( I cant believe I passed on him , but the lady kept upping the price) they were also stating $30 for chester there but when I went to pay they said oh no he is $50 and I just didnt like their tactics so I passed. I liked him but I wished my mom liked him better and would have bought him, but we both passed due to the ladies antics with upping the prices. If I had known you wanted him I woulda got him for you, he worked just was a bit dusty.


----------



## maleficent

I didn't get any good night pics of our 09 cemetery.


----------



## maleficent




----------



## Jeffhawk

thats great,a life size barbi! ive got one also..


----------



## hallorenescene

those life size barbies actually look good out in your cemetary. and pretty nice pumpkin man and markers. now if we could just squish those spiders we'd have it made


----------



## kittyvibe

your life size barbies are a scream


----------



## The Reapers WS6

*What a great thread!!!! this has tons of great pics, you all deserve thumbs up for making Halloween the best holiday there is. Im stealing all your ideas!!!! (really, i am,, lil bits from all of ya'z!!) I have some pics in my album on here (cant copy and paste for some reason) so check those out,, the 2009 was our first year, i will have a S#%* ton loaded of our 2010 haunt on here once i get that set up about the beginning of September,,, cant wait!! 257 days!!!!!*


----------



## halloween71

kittyvibe said:


> aw geez, I wish I knew you were looking for him, back a few months at a yard sale someone had a bunch of stuff, like a life size freddy ( I cant believe I passed on him , but the lady kept upping the price) they were also stating $30 for chester there but when I went to pay they said oh no he is $50 and I just didnt like their tactics so I passed. I liked him but I wished my mom liked him better and would have bought him, but we both passed due to the ladies antics with upping the prices. If I had known you wanted him I woulda got him for you, he worked just was a bit dusty.


I can understand you passing with those tactics.


----------



## halloween71

Love your set up maleficent!


----------



## Guest

let's bump this one up. love this thread.
Thanks halloween71!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok Cathy, just because I don't think I've posted these here (and I can't wait to post this years here as well).....Raven's Claw Cemetery.....


----------



## halloween71

creeepycathy said:


> let's bump this one up. love this thread.
> Thanks halloween71!


Aren't you sweet.


----------



## halloween71

WOW Johnny great haunt!!!


----------



## Guest

not sure if I've posted mine, but I'll do it again.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

ihauntu said:


> here is the new entrance to my Grave yard , And the mauseleumI didnt take any pics of the actual grave yard for some reason??





hallorenescene said:


> ihauntu, yours is fabulous. it almost makes me think of a fairy tale kingdom


For some reason, I'm reminded of a movie that was featured on MST3K, called 'Jack Frost'

... 



...



...





*crickets*



Well I guess you had to be there....


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great cemetery shots Johnny. 

I've always loved your ghosty guy Cathy - it's such a natural and life-like pose. I just noticed for the first time the broken shutters on your house house in the background. Wow!! Those look awesome! Are they wood or foam?


----------



## Guest

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great cemetery shots Johnny.
> 
> I've always loved your ghosty guy Cathy - it's such a natural and life-like pose. I just noticed for the first time the broken shutters on your house house in the background. Wow!! Those look awesome! Are they wood or foam?


great pics, Johnny!

Uruk-Hai= thank you!  The shutters are real shutters; got them at the thrift store for $1 a pair. Got 2 pair last year. This year I got new shutters for all my windows for a Mother's Day present. Going to creep out all the old ones, so all my windows will have shutters this Halloween!! Yippee!!
And if anyone wants to build an AWESOME Celtic cross, make sure to visit Uruk-Hai's site!!! That's where I stole mine. and thank you, Uruk-Hai! click here for Celtic Cross how- to: http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/celtic.html


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Can't believe I haven't posted any of my pics to this thread

2007:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/thom_serveaux-albums-halloweeen-2007.html

2008:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/thom_serveaux-albums-halloween-2008.html

2009:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v181/litakino16506/Halloween 2009/

Take a good look, because with jdubbya' help, I'm doing some upgrades this year, as most of you know by now is my 20th Haunteverasry....


----------



## Si-cotik

awesome cemeteries everyone!!


----------



## Madame Leota

Nicely done, Thom! I love your mix of spooky and whimsical!


----------



## halloween71

creeepycathy said:


> not sure if I've posted mine, but I'll do it again.


Love this picture.Add those creeping vines it wll look just awesome.


----------



## Jeffhawk

I found this old cemetary in northern michigan, one of the oldest stones is 1888.


----------



## mchelem

*My cemetery last year*

This was our cemetery last year. The columns didn't hold up too well, so they are being rebuilt this year, and thats how I stumbled on this site.

I love the ideas and pics!!

The black archway in the first picture is a tunnel I make the kids go trhough to get to my porch in order to get their candy. Last year there were so many people that the tunnel got a little jammed, so this year there will be an entrance tunnel and an exit tunnel (to the side of the porch). I have added lots of spooky guys and some more friends to help, so this year should be way better. I am such a halloween freak!! I wanted to start putting out gravestones in July!


----------



## halloween71

Great pics mchelem.
Soon everyone will be posting 2010 pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene

mchelem, glad you pulled this thread back up, this has always been one of my faves. so, i love the look of your haunt. the fog rolling in, the fence, the tunnel. looks like you have a winner there


----------



## afearlesshunter

Mine isn't very good since this is the first time i have actualy tried, but one tombstone is not up in those pictures.


----------



## obsessedjack

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.



I love your haunt! I love all the lights. You should've been posting this whole time. Your house it amazing!


----------



## hallorenescene

fearless, i think your graveyard is sweet. a very nice start. love the fog


----------



## crowsnest




----------



## cloakone

I finally figured out how to post pics. I'm thrilled to join in and show our little cemetery. We had our party last night and it was great! After all the work we went thru, this year was well worth it!


----------



## hallorenescene

crowsnest, once again very nicely done.
cloak, that is very original and i loved it. all i can say is WOW


----------



## crazy xmas

WOW that looks awesome nice work!


----------



## ondeko

cloak--I can't believe some of the dynamic poses you managed to get. Very very cool!


----------



## LadyRohan

Y'all have some awesome cemeteries. Mine is... ah ... small. 

We hope to build it up much more next year. I want a lighted archway as a gate.... more stones... and some ground breakers. A little at a time I guess.


----------



## crowsnest

Cloak Great Job I love the poses! LadyRohan Nice Job you have to start somewhere!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

We are underway, set-up began this weekend but we lost most of Saturday to rain....about 35% set-up.....

View from neighbors house 









Ground breaking coffin operated with a wiper motor









Grouping of stones....









Through the fence.....


----------



## Johan




----------



## hallorenescene

johnny, you did a lot and a nice set up in such a short period of time. looks really great
lady, i think it looks very nice, and the kids are a scream. love all their costumes.
johan, nice props and love your lighting. the mexican dude is a riot. i see he better be looking under that bench before the pumpkin head gets him.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Here is mine. First year doing the graveyard so it is a little sparse.


----------



## ondeko

Beacon--a way to make it look a little less empty is to only use part of the space. Once it's dark nobody really looks at/notices areas that aren't lit. If this was my display I'd consider shifting everything to the left of the pumpkin head scarecrow. It means you'd need to stagger some things a bit and but a shorter frontage gives you more detail in the depth. I would also angle things toward the walk way as you get closer to the house. Not a huge angle, just a slight tilt to make sure it can be read as they get closer but it can still be seen from the street. But there is nothing wrong with a sparse cemetery either. a lot of it is personal preference. I love the old european and colonial cemeteries that are too crowded like the Old Jewish Cemetery in Prague, the original cemetery in Boston, or St. Louis #1 in new orleans. 
Is that a corpsed blucky on the roof? Nice!


----------



## spinachetr

After the first start was ruined a few weeks ago by teenage punks, I started again this weekend. Just got the fence and the 32 tombstones set up, some lights (which need adjusted), security cameras (6) and motion detectors (3). The cemetery columns and everything else will go out Friday night. These are two night shots of my first ever attempt at setting up a yard haunt.


----------



## ondeko

spinachetr--Looks really good. You have a great yard for a cemetery and I like the spacing of the markers. P. Kaboo in the back is pretty funny.


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, it may be sparse, but it's quality. love it
spin, glad you're back on your feet. it looks great


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*The Return of Mr. Grimsley!!! Grimsley Cemetery 2010*

Hallo beings of the living world! I have been away from this side of the cemetery fence for a bit but have now returned! These are my 2010 pics (didn't realize I hed yet to post them)!

- Improved lighting
- Window ghost flickers & flashes when Lightning machine/soundtrack goes off! This worked out far better than I could imagine. People just stood there waiting for the lightning to flash again and reveal the ghost!
- The introduction of D. Ed Ringer tombstone albeit static only this year.

View attachment 15886


View attachment 15887


View attachment 15889


View attachment 15890


View attachment 15891


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Continued...

View attachment 15892


View attachment 15893


View attachment 15894


----------



## Kngtmre

spinachetr said:


> After the first start was ruined a few weeks ago by teenage punks, I started again this weekend. Just got the fence and the 32 tombstones set up, some lights (which need adjusted), security cameras (6) and motion detectors (3). The cemetery columns and everything else will go out Friday night. These are two night shots of my first ever attempt at setting up a yard haunt.


Is that a "Days til Halloween" countdown timer? Cool, where can I get one of those? I wish I took better pictures of last years graveyard, but I will definitely be posting this year!


----------



## MrNightmare

Great work MrGrimsly!


----------



## MrNightmare

*From 2010*

Here are pics from my Graveyard from this past Halloween:

View attachment 15880


View attachment 15881


View attachment 15882


View attachment 15883


View attachment 15884


View attachment 15885


More pics in my profile under Halloween 2010. I need to do a better job of taking pics at night.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Thanks Mr. N! I love your markers and monuments!


----------



## halloween71

Glad to see this thread appear again.
Great job mr grimsley and mrnightmare.


----------



## jdubbya

A few pics of ours from last year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Last year we didn't do much, and I sucked at taking pics (time for a new camera I think), but here are a few that aren't too terrible:


----------



## bl00d

My first yard cemetery last year because it is my first house! I did add a bunch more on halloween night like flying ghosts etc


----------



## halloween71

Frankie's Girl said:


> Last year we didn't do much, and I sucked at taking pics (time for a new camera I think), but here are a few that aren't too terrible:


Great pictures!!!


----------



## halloween71

Great job Blood!
And perfect as usual jdubbya!


----------



## obsessedjack

jdubbya said:


> A pic of ours from last year.


I love your tombstones! You don't usually see the tall ones. Very cool. I'm guessing you made those yourself?


----------



## jdubbya

obsessedjack said:


> I love your tombstones! You don't usually see the tall ones. Very cool. I'm guessing you made those yourself?


Thanks! Yeah, all but three are home made. I'll be keeping those as I like the shape/design. I have plans for maybe two more this year but am still putting ideas on paper. I don't have room for much more! It's a small yard!


----------



## obsessedjack

haha yea I need to make some more. Gotta keep em small unfortunately. Runnin outta room in the garage.lol. I've got lots of yard just no storage.lol.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Very nice setup for your first house Bl00d! 



obsessedjack said:


> haha yea I need to make some more. Gotta keep em small unfortunately. Runnin outta room in the garage.lol. I've got lots of yard just no storage.lol.


Boy do I hear that... I'm going to have to get rid of some stuff this year if I want to make anything.  Totally out of room!


----------



## obsessedjack

Yea time for a garage sale I think!lol


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I was sent some daytime shots taken by a friend and finally had a chance to get them up on the website.


----------



## jdubbya

Uruk-Hai said:


> I was sent some daytime shots taken by a friend and finally had a chance to get them up on the website.


Hector, your cemetery is always a favorite! I love the skeleton holding the lantern coming out of the crypt entrance, and the last shot of the zombie is something I may copy this year! Can't wait to see that mausoleum put together! Great pics!


----------



## Spider Rider

Agreed, my favorite tombstones are Hector's. I forgot about this thread and this is the one that got me started with Halloween Forum. Here's 2010. The mausoleum was moved to the back of the cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya

Spider Rider said:


> Agreed, my favorite tombstones are Hector's. I forgot about this thread and this is the one that got me started with Halloween Forum. Here's 2010. The mausoleum was moved to the back of the cemetery.


Like a Hollywood movie set SR! So much depth and texture and the lighting rocks it! Just beautiful!


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks jdubbya. My neighbors gardener made some comments about my overgrown yard around September. But when he saw the Halloween stuff go up in October he got all excited and brought his wife around to see it.


----------



## bl00d

OMG I am so amazed right now u guys have some outstanding cemeterys, I hate being a noob but this year will be different!


----------



## jdubbya

bl00d said:


> OMG I am so amazed right now u guys have some outstanding cemeterys, I hate being a noob but this year will be different!


You have a great set-up! Don't sell yourself short. I remember my first yard "haunt" was a couple of osb tombstones painted gray with hand written black epitaphs, and a newspaper stuffed dummy, and I still had the best house on the street! It evolved a bit each year until I discovered this forum and then it really took off! I only wish I had this resource 20 years ago.
You also have a great space to work with! I'd kill to have a yard that big!


----------



## bethene

wow, I have been looking at this thread most of the morning, and am so impressed with every ones pictures, from the small yards on up to the biggest, most detailed . What alot of talent we have on here, you have been a inspiration, and may , umm, steal several of your ideas.


----------



## bethene

I have very small , humble campground cemeteries, here is a few random pics


----------



## bethene

and here are some more random ones, I have a album also on my page


----------



## Kngtmre

bl00d said:


> OMG I am so amazed right now u guys have some outstanding cemeterys, I hate being a noob but this year will be different!


Agreed! You guys are friggin awesome! I really need to step up my game this year if I'm gonna post with pride. Those tombstones are incredible. I made mine out of a cement mold and thought I was pretty slick, but you guys put me to shame. Is there some kind of "how to" clinic for making those bad boys? Maybe Lowe's should do some Saturday clinics in October for them...LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

so glad this thread keeps getting revised. this is my fave. all the stuff posted is worth the look. everyone rocks


----------



## obsessedjack

bethene said:


> and here are some more random ones, I have a album also on my page


I love your little jack lights Bethene! and your giant spider web! Very cool. I'm gonna go sneak in your garage now. See ya!


----------



## bethene

LOL, Obsessed Jack, you actually are sneaking on to my camp site!! well, 2 camp sites, there is a mixture of them both


----------



## bl00d

jdubbya said:


> You have a great set-up! Don't sell yourself short. I remember my first yard "haunt" was a couple of osb tombstones painted gray with hand written black epitaphs, and a newspaper stuffed dummy, and I still had the best house on the street! It evolved a bit each year until I discovered this forum and then it really took off! I only wish I had this resource 20 years ago.
> You also have a great space to work with! I'd kill to have a yard that big!


Thanks for the encouragement! from what ive learned from you guys and what I am making now I am looking fwd to showing off this years haunt.

I did get alot of attention last year had cars and people lined up, my garage was the main atrraction, random strangers walk by and ask me about this up coming Halloween.

Got a few neighbors on board who want to help out and act, which is great!


----------



## obsessedjack

haha well I'm gonna have to sneak onto your campsite too then bethene.


----------



## RogueScot

I've been lurking for quite a while and have decided to join in and share some pictures.  Here are some shots from my front yard this last year.


----------



## RogueScot

RogueScot said:


> I've been lurking for quite a while and have decided to join in and share some pictures.  Here are some shots from my front yard this last year.


I forgot to say this haunt is called "Wagmore Manor." We are in Oklahoma City. We also had a pirate ship in the drive way, but I can't seem to find a good picture of it.  If I find them, I will post them.


----------



## obsessedjack

Very cool yard Rougescot! Nice job!


----------



## hallorenescene

rogue, very nice haunt. i like how your spider is so big he takes over a nice area. although i hate spiders and would want to kill him. lol.


----------



## spinachetr

Kngtmre said:


> Is that a "Days til Halloween" countdown timer? Cool, where can I get one of those?


I made it. I bought a countdown clock on ebay. It was a Christmas one and I just cut out holes in a styrofoam tombstone.

Here's one view:









...and another after it was kicked over by some teenage punks.










Here is what my graveyard looked like on Halloween night...


----------



## bethene

love the Halloween count down, too bad people have to be such jerks!! love your pillars and the lighting in your cemetery!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Spider Rider said:


> Agreed, my favorite tombstones are Hector's. I forgot about this thread and this is the one that got me started with Halloween Forum. Here's 2010. The mausoleum was moved to the back of the cemetery.


Spider Rider, all I can say is WOW!  That's perfection!


----------



## hallorenescene

spider rider, your haunt looks like a fairy tale land. it is alluring and creepy rolled into one. 
spin, i wouldn't mind some free time and money so i could see yours too. very nice.good job guys


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Spider Rider, your display ROCKS! I just love the atmospehere. You can "feel" the display. That is what I want more of. This year I plan on moving everyone closer, adding fog and better lighting, plus a few new displays. Speaking of which here is last years...


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, i love your props. so what will be your new additions


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks Pumpkin, H and Beacon. I'm glad this thread is still kickin', there are some great ideas. Beacon if I could I would suggest Froggys Fog Swamp Juice if you haven't tried it. Much thicker and longer hang time than the chain store fog juice.


----------



## Halloween Snob

*Pictures of your Cemetary*

Let's use this thread to post pictures or links to videos of anyone that has a cemetary display. I assume many of you (like me) do not have your cemetary up yet but maybe you can post pics of what it looked like last year? We could all get good ideas how to improve our displays from pictures/videos. I plan to put mine up mid October. It will includes seveal tombstones, a breathing grave, dozens of ravens, 6 ghosts in a circle with a torch in the middle, and (4) blue 36 lamp LED's lighting the display.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Here's mine from 2009:


----------



## Madame Leota

Here is mine from last year.


----------



## Paulaween

@ Madame Leota is that real metal fencing around your cemetery? It looks awesome. Loved how finished it looks with the fence. Love the finals


----------



## jdubbya

A few of mine from 2010. It will look similar but will have a few more stones and a couple more zombies.


----------



## goosta

Here is our cemetery from last Halloween.


----------



## halloween71

goosta said:


> Here is our cemetery from last Halloween.


That third picture looks awesome!!!


----------



## halloween71

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html


----------



## Madame Leota

Paulaween said:


> @ Madame Leota is that real metal fencing around your cemetery? It looks awesome. Loved how finished it looks with the fence. Love the finals


Thank you for the compliment! No, it is pvc pipe with 1x2's - all homemade and super easy! The finials are plastic and came from King Metals.


----------



## bluize

@jdubbya - I love, love, love your cemetery! Your tombstones and props are awesome! The fence is perfect - the whole effect is just gorgeous. How long have you been working on your cemetery?

This was our 2003 graveyard. I gave those tombstones to our neighbors when we moved, there's only so much room on the truck...








The graveyard gets moved to the backyard for our parties so that we can enjoy it from the deck.


----------



## James B.

Here is mine from last year.

Day:










Night:


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Here are a few pics of mine. sorry no night pics. The pic of the front my youngest son decorated.

There is more but I have to find them.


----------



## creeeepycathy

Last year's.


----------



## Nightlites13

Screaming Souls is amazing.

Ours is kind of spread out from last year. The 2 standing with the fresh graves are at the entrance so people like to take pictures with them.


----------



## annamarykahn

from last year


----------



## MPR_Dan

This from two years ago, I have no pictures from last year that I know of. We've since started on more realism as the neighborhood children have begun to get older.


----------



## Darkabeus

dubbya you have an awsome yard cemetery! Did you make your props yourself??? I wish I had some talent when it comes to tomestone making.


----------



## Madame Leota

Awesome cemeteries, everyone! I really want to improve mine this year - thanks for all the inspiration! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*It's on fire, not really.*











I love seeing everybody's haunt. I'll have to see if I can find a picture that doesn't look like my yard/house is on fire.


----------



## jdubbya

Darkabeus said:


> dubbya you have an awsome yard cemetery! Did you make your props yourself??? I wish I had some talent when it comes to tomestone making.


Thanks! All but three of the tombstones are homemade, asw are the zombie props. There are some great tombstone tutorials here on the board, so making your own is really not that hard. Give it a try!!


----------



## jdubbya

The Red Hallows said:


> I love seeing everybody's haunt. I'll have to see if I can find a picture that doesn't look like my yard/house is on fire.


That first picture is perfect! The fog is awesome!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Our cemetery is going to look absolutely nothing like it did last year.




























This year is going to be way better.


----------



## MissMandy

jdubbya said:


> A few of mine from 2010. It will look similar but will have a few more stones and a couple more zombies.


Your setup looks very familiar. Do you have a video on YouTube?


----------



## Guest

From 2009.This year will be even bigger !!


----------



## jdubbya

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our cemetery is going to look absolutely nothing like it did last year.
> 
> 
> This year is going to be way better.


Can't wait to see your set-up this year! Your tombstones are fantastic!



MissMandy said:


> Your setup looks very familiar. Do you have a video on YouTube?


Yup! We took some vid last year and put it on YT.


----------



## rosella_au

All of the displays are fantatsic! I have serious graveyard envy! 

Here are a few pics of ours from 2009 (got busy last year and didn't get any taken!). We're hopeing to add a ground breaker coffin and fencing this year if we have the time to make them.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Here is a few shots of Raven's Claw Cemetery:


----------



## jdubbya

Those are stunning JohnnyA! I'm a big fan of your stuff. always top notch!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Feeling the love jdubbya and I am a fan of your stuff as well! Hoping that this year's cemeterys are even more amazing....,this guy is feeling the crunch though!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our cemetery is going to look absolutely nothing like it did last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year is going to be way better.


This year we will have cemetery fencing, homemade tombstones and a couple of animated characters. We are also adding green lighting and hopefully we will get our fog chiller made as well as something to hide the fog chiller. We really upped our game this year.


----------



## Guest

Great pics, great thread. Love the inspiration! Yay Halloween people!


----------



## Spider Rider

Yay, another cemetery thread. Here's ours last year and the grave digger


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

Amazing pictures EVERYONE!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, Spider Rider! That is insanely fantastic!


----------



## Trinity1

Spider Rider....LOVE those columns!! The whole cemetary looks incredible!!


----------



## terri73

Such awesome cemetaries! You can really see the love of the season in those works of art!! And yes, I do think they are works of art!!


----------



## GhostTown

Spider Rider said:


> Yay, another cemetery thread. Here's ours last year and the grave digger



You are amongst the elite.


----------



## James B.

Spider Rider I love your cemetery, I snagged a few of your photos last year for inspiration


----------



## Madame Leota

Spider Rider, those need to be posted on the "impressive photo" thread! I love your videos too. Great use of texture in your haunt - it looks like a movie set. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## spinachetr

From 2010, my very first year doing a yard display. Adding a few more stones this year, several pneumatic props, better lighting and a few other things.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Here are three from last years. I made the mistake of spreading them out over the yard. This year I hope to do better. Plus I built a few more props and more tombstones. In three more years, my yard will ROCK!!!


----------



## pegster

*Pictures of your Cemetary*

Were do you get dozens of Ravens? I've searched over the past few years here in Canada and they are very hard to find - $8 or so if you do find a feathered friend, there are plastic ones at the dollar store last year, sturdy but not pliable for perching...


----------



## morgueanna

Gah! I wish we had a yard we could decorate. I live in Southern Ca, and our yard is full of succulents (cacti). There's no room for decoration so I can only do the porch, which you can't really see from the street anyway. Lame! I see these pics and am sooo jealous  You guys go all out.


----------



## danf1973

Nice work man! 




Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


----------



## acfink

I love seeing all the pics from the cemetery, it gives me so many ideas I want to incorporate into mine, Great job everyone, 
I really really like Spider Rider cemetery.... fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## creeeepycathy

BeaconSamurai said:


> Here are three from last years. I made the mistake of spreading them out over the yard. This year I hope to do better. Plus I built a few more props and more tombstones. In three more years, my yard will ROCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your yard ROCKS now.
Click to expand...


----------



## notjustaphaze

All the cemeteries look so great!!!! This is my first year setting up my cemetery so just let me tell you that I am officially intimidated! I am soooo glad none of you live on my street! lol..jk..well..you would make me look bad..but it would be nice to be able to beg for your help..lol


----------



## Spider Rider

My first cemetery had one hand made stone. After discovering these forums I was so intimidated by the quality of the hand made tombstones that I just bought stones, weathered and added moss and called it a day. I think it's time now to build some. And actually I wish we all lived on the same street, how fun would that be!


----------



## jdubbya

Spider Rider said:


> My first cemetery had one hand made stone. After discovering these forums I was so intimidated by the quality of the hand made tombstones that I just bought stones, weathered and added moss and called it a day. I think it's time now to build some. And actually I wish we all lived on the same street, how fun would that be!


The first year we moved into our house, I made two tombstones out of 1/2 inch OSB, painted them gray and brushed some cheesy epitaph in black paint. Lit them with a spotlight and thought it looked great...and it did, since no one else on our street decorated their yard. Started buying the store bought stones and ended up with a nice collection of them. What I'm finding now is that you can't find nice stones for sale anymore. They're all small, thin and flimsy, andthey are expensive! I started making my own three years ago and with the exception of three nice store bought onesm, all of mine are my own design.
If we all lived on the same street, we'd have to pay for extra police just to do crowd/traffic control! (but it would be worth it!)


----------



## danf1973

Ok thats one of the creepiest graveyards i've ever seen!! If I didn't know better it was a real one! Great job!





kristian said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i386.photobucket
> 
> .com/albums/oo303/kristiank/10-31-08HALLOWEENHOUSE-103.jpg


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Man, what I would give to live on the same street as all of you....I could see an entire city block of cemetery! Yes, now where the heck would all those scared kids run to?! lol I do believe that the city stree sweepers would wonder why the street is covered in pink and blue bits come July/August.... 

Since we bought our place just over three years ago I must say I am happy to have seen the number of homes decorating increase and several that have stepped up thier game!


----------



## Halloween Snob

I am ready for a group hug but this doesn't change the fact that I have multiple tombstones to make, a 100' fence, breathing grave, fog chiller, lighted pumpkins, etc... and only 6 weeks to do it!  Who else here is nervous? I can't wait to start my first stone this weekend though. I was so excited I bought (3) 4x8x2 and (2) 4x8x1.5 sheets and they are just sitting in my garage. Do you guys think a 4" stone is overkill? I see most people do a 3" by gluing (2) 1.5's together. My cost is about an extra $7 to go from 1.5 to 2" sheet of 4 x 8.


----------



## halloween71

I think I am going to cry...no cemetary for me this year.Pirates will rule my yard this year.


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Love the Cemetaries, JDubbya & Madame L.*



goosta said:


> Here is our cemetery from last Halloween.


*Super awesome lighting! If I may ask.... How did achieve that intense color? Just beautiful! Thanks! H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Wow! As I am browsing this thread more, I see that everyone has done a fantastic job....too many names to list! 

I love them all. Each is different with really great ideas....love it! Thanks for posting, everyone!* 

*Here's one of mine from a couple of years ago....*


----------



## MissMandy

That looks fantastic, Halloweenie!


----------



## rltrfox

*2010 Dunes Haunt*

Here's our first graveyard.
We set ours up out at Dumont Dunes in Death Valley. (Yes Death Valley)
We build and test everything at home on our front yard then pack up and take it out to the dunes. Last year the wind was not our friend and destroyed our set after we set up all day with the graveyard and haunt, but this year we are ready for Mr. Wind. Anyway we decided to bring a haunt to the Dunes for all the tot's that get drug off to the dunes with their parents and miss out on this event. So here we are again with Halloween upon us and we are getting ready for a bigger and broader Haunt and Cemetery!


----------



## Hamm

Great stuff. I also am glad that this thread has carried on. Lots of great photos posted here.


----------



## halloween71

I love to bump this one up.To me it is timeless.


----------



## lewlew

I love seeing the photos of all the cemeteries! Here are some pics of our cemetery last year.


----------



## Halloweenie1

lewlew said:


>


*Great pics! Love the cemetary, the red lighting is awesome!*  *H1*

*BTW- Thanks, Miss Mandy! *


----------



## liuoliveira

Here are some pics of our cemetery last year.



Here are some pics of our Haunted fay cemetery


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Last Year . . . _finally_ got the pictures from my neighbor. We were too busy to remember to take any. You can't see much of the cemetery, but the front yard is filled with graves.


----------



## The Red Hallows

TheEighthPlague said:


> Last Year . . . _finally_ got the pictures from my neighbor. We were too busy to remember to take any. You can't see much of the cemetery, but the front yard is filled with graves.


Hard at work honey? If only you would read the thread, I posted daytime pictures of our cemetery earlier on. ;P


----------



## halloween71

It's ok the thread is so long nobody will notice the double lol.


----------



## Deadview

This is just the start






I have animation to come that needs testing and here in Fla. they are calling for more rain for the next week. I'll post soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

rlt, looks great and i like your light up skelly.
hollows and plaque, you're right, there are so many on here, i love the refresher course.
dead, everything looks dead. joking. nice job, will look forward to seeing more
and i love how this thread perks up again every halloween


----------



## Guest

That yard is some kind of phenomenal!
I grew up in the Girard area and will be visiting Mom this coming weekend, not sure where you are at or if you have anything up but I'd love to drive past if you do, those stones are special! Great job!


----------



## osenator

Here a few of mine, please realise this is only a small part of our haunt, as only about 25% is done till now... So much to do! 
Also, I have counted I have a total of 50 tombstones (not counting colums). 2 are still in the garage)





















Please see my gallery for more.


----------



## netsirk

All I can say is....WOW!


----------



## snigglez

WoW you guys have amazing stuff....

Ok here is my display from last year. With lights at night n stuff it looks a lot better than during the day. My window in front actually plays a Hallowindow dvd

http://youtu.be/ixcDnUhmmQs


----------



## Madame Leota

Looks great, Snigglez. You've got a lot of cool stuff there! I'd love to see it at night.


----------



## snigglez

Madame Leota said:


> Looks great, Snigglez. You've got a lot of cool stuff there! I'd love to see it at night.


Thanks, I tried to make a night video but it didnt come out too let me see if I can locate that video and post it here.


----------



## LadyRohan

WOW! This is awesome! It looks like a real graveyard!



Spider Rider said:


> Yay, another cemetery thread. Here's ours last year and the grave digger
> 
> View attachment 87794
> 
> 
> View attachment 87795
> 
> 
> View attachment 87796


----------



## SURT666

Here's the beginning of my haunted yard. I have alot more to set up as log as the weather cooperates


----------



## DaveintheGrave

All of these pictures look fantastic! They get me itching to get my yard done, if this rain will ever quit.
Nice pics, everybody!


----------



## Ghouliet

This has been the first year for us on Halloween forum. It is amazing how much you can get done in a year and how different our cemetery looks from last year. I thought I would post a before the Halloween Forum picture and some after ones.


----------



## halloweenlurker

Not quite done, still gotta add some moss to the tombstones and it has strobe lights at night. It also has two lanterns that hang on the hooks. I am kind of limited on room. My sister made fun of me for cramping so many "people" in it ha ha!
And hubby JUST had to move the trailer hitch into my "cemetery" i may have to plant him in it HA HA!


----------



## Madame Leota

halloweenlurker, don't listen to your sister! It's the crowded, over-grown cemeteries that look the best. Last year, mine was so neat and evenly spaced and I hated it! It had no character at all. Yours looks great!


----------



## halloweenlurker

Madame Leota said:


> halloweenlurker, don't listen to your sister! It's the crowded, over-grown cemeteries that look the best. Last year, mine was so neat and evenly spaced and I hated it! It had no character at all. Yours looks great!


THANKS  i am happy with it. LOL i utilize EVERY bit of space i have!!!!

Here is a pic of it at night, will have to take a better one with my camera just snapped this with my phone


----------



## Gryphon

ok now im jealous. the graveyards are awesome. just wish i had a larger front yard so i could do more with it. next year will be the whole house if the wife lets me


----------



## phillipjmerrill

I really enjoy seeing the individual styles of all the forum members. There are so many great ideas to steal on this thread.


----------



## osenator

I know I posted in other treads these pics, but I love how they came out! Can't wait to add more!


----------



## tlc102462

osenator said:


> I know I posted in other treads these pics, but I love how they came out! Can't wait to add more!
> 
> View attachment 93250
> 
> View attachment 93251
> 
> View attachment 93252



That looks great - did you use any microlight leds?? very nice colors!!


----------



## osenator

Simple spotlights, a tripod with a simple digital camera and a clear night. I learned a lot from last year to take great pics. That something people should all invest in, spotlights! It's amazing how much it makes a haunt better!


----------



## DEADWAYNE

*Crescent oaks cemetery omaha,ne.*

Crescent oaks cemetery omaha,ne.


----------



## Spider Rider

I've been getting the props in position and seeing what my new pvc candles and skull mound look like in position. The Spider Rider is up but I haven't lit it yet.
The tombstones are from a local haunted house that gave them away. I painted them and added moss.
I have some real Spanish moss on the way.


----------



## jdubbya

Spider Rider! As a moderator of this forum, I hereby prohibit you from posting any more pics of your display!! They just make the rest of us look like crap!! LOL!
Awesome as usual! Those skull candles rock!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

OK... but I don't think the Christmas forums will like me. LOL thanks for the compliments but lots of work still to get the witches glammed up.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks really good deadwayne


----------



## The Crow 1994

Spider Rider said:


> OK... but I don't think the Christmas forums will like me. LOL thanks for the compliments but lots of work still to get the witches glammed up.


LOVE the Eric Draven tombstone!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Spider Rider said:


> I've been getting the props in position and seeing what my new pvc candles and skull mound look like in position. The Spider Rider is up but I haven't lit it yet.
> The tombstones are from a local haunted house that gave them away. I painted them and added moss.
> I have some real Spanish moss on the way.


Wow, that is one fantastic display - love it - it really looks great!!!!


----------



## The Man

Here's mine so far...


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

DEADWAYNE said:


> Crescent oaks cemetery omaha,ne.


I love the zombie in chains. Did you make him, or is he a store bought static? I would love to copy your idea in my graveyard!!!

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Nice....very nice colors.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

The winds finally died down and I was able to set up most of my cemetery fence. I have to put the stones in and all the lighting. I’m dreading setting up my mausoleum; it’s a two hour nightmare in the cold. 




















[/COLOR]

Umbrella Corporation:International Biological Solutions Our business is life itself


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, that looks very real. you have nice columns


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> oaklawn, that looks very real. you have nice columns


+1. Nice display! The columns remind me very much of Raven Manor's design. Very imposing! So you have to open the gates to back your cars out! lol!


----------



## crazy xmas

Looks awesome very nice!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Thank you Hallorenescene. I'm hoping to add the rest of the cemetery today. My cold is dragging me down...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Yes sir JDubbay, They are Dave's design. I made them after his; they are a close second. I tweaked them slightly as well as the Mausoleum.His is way better though. 

Raven Manor is an excellent website and Dave is extremely clever and helpful. Yes, the gate is a pain. I had to let the girls in from prom last night. It was funny..... They were Bewildered, the gate wasn't there before they left...


----------



## SURT666

Here's more photos of my cemetery


----------



## blackfog

Really enjoyed looking at everyone's work! Can't believe it is 2 weeks away! You all did an outstanding job. Make sure to take lots of pics. I will be setting up on the big day!


----------



## Madame Leota

Here's a few updated photos of mine with my reaper added:


----------



## Bob Saget

Love the creepy cloth on the fence Madame.


----------



## Nepboard

A few from our campground haunt two weeks ago.


----------



## MissMandy

Nepboard said:


> A few from our campground haunt two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 94273
> 
> 
> View attachment 94274
> 
> 
> View attachment 94275
> 
> 
> View attachment 94276


That is really awesome!


----------



## LadyRohan

wow! Luv them all. Makes mine look so lame! lol Right now I just have some store bought plastic fencing. It looks ok but it's just a section. I'm already planing for next year and want to make fencing that will section off my whole front yard which isn't that big anyway. I hope it will keep the kid across the street from dancing in my graveyard. LOL Not that I mind but with all the extension cords... it could be a trip hazard and the potential to break my lights. I scatter those small blackligh strings on the ground.


----------



## futuremrsE

Ohh these are all brilliant!! I wish I had a huuuge garden  Will be doing a little cemetery in my tiny grass area though lol


----------



## Madame Leota

LadyRohan said:


> wow! Luv them all. Makes mine look so lame! lol Right now I just have some store bought plastic fencing. It looks ok but it's just a section. I'm already planing for next year and want to make fencing that will section off my whole front yard which isn't that big anyway. I hope it will keep the kid across the street from dancing in my graveyard. LOL Not that I mind but with all the extension cords... it could be a trip hazard and the potential to break my lights. I scatter those small blackligh strings on the ground.


The fence is the best thing I've ever added to my yard. It's like a giant "do not touch" sign on my graveyard, but looks so much better. The plastic chain hanging across the gate opening helps too. It's amazing how people feel it's ok to wander through an open yard, but since the fence went up, I've only had people stop and look from the street. Time and money well spent!


----------



## nochevys

Here is mine so far...


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus

Ha Ha! I love you osama Grave. I think now that he is captured you should just put a red ex (like the no - smoking signs) Throught the bottom part! Its awesome!


----------



## fryton

I can never figure out how to post my pictures on the page so here is my photobucket link - http://s927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/freyham/ . These are daytime pics, haven't taken any at night yet. Wanted to build a new mausoleum that housed my FCG (old one was falling apart), but unfortunetly with all of the rain I fell behind on the other projects and never got to do it. Next year!


----------



## halloween71

You load them to your album on here go to the picture you want click/copy the bb code and paste it where you want the picture.I love having my albums on here.


----------



## Bob Saget

Don't forget to click on "save changes" after you upload your pics


----------



## 22606

I must have somehow missed this thread. All the displays look great


----------



## snigglez

Quote Originally Posted by Madame Leota View Post
Looks great, Snigglez. You've got a lot of cool stuff there! I'd love to see it at night.



snigglez said:


> Thanks, I tried to make a night video but it didnt come out too let me see if I can locate that video and post it here.


OK I wasn't able to find my 2010 night video but I did find this one its from 2009 a few things missing but you get the pic


----------



## Killed by Death

I'm not done yet but here's a few shots...


----------



## fryton

halloween71 said:


> You load them to your album on here go to the picture you want click/copy the bb code and paste it where you want the picture.I love having my albums on here.


 When I try to load them it says they are not in the right format. I am so NOT computer literate! lol


----------



## Deaths Reach

Killed by Death said:


> I'm not done yet but here's a few shots...
> View attachment 94631


It's the ears and the hair that do it for me. SOOOO FREAKIN' CREEPY!!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Are those tiki torches? Real fire?


----------



## Twohazy

Dous, the only crappy cemetary is the one NOT MADE! You did a fine job!


----------



## ondeko

halloweenlurker said:


> Not quite done, still gotta add some moss to the tombstones and it has strobe lights at night. It also has two lanterns that hang on the hooks. I am kind of limited on room. My sister made fun of me for cramping so many "people" in it ha ha!
> And hubby JUST had to move the trailer hitch into my "cemetery" i may have to plant him in it HA HA!
> View attachment 93172


Ignore your sister. The coolest looking cemetery I have ever seen is the Old Jewish Cemetery in Prague, Czech Republic. The stones there are really crowded and many are broken, tilted, leaning. the whole place is raised a few feet off the ground because so many people were interred in such a small space.


----------



## James B.

I have started my display but there is more to come:


----------



## whataboutbob

Really great lighting here, thumbs up!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks good


----------



## Terror Tom

Here's a pic of my lowly cemetery. Not nearly as awesome as most of everyone else, but it's the best on the block :


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks pretty decent to me!


----------



## Skellington

Attached are some pictures from last year.

All of the cemteries look great. I love this theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, that is a riot you having the gates up after they come home.
james, your cemetary is a nice beginning, but i got to agree with bob, your lighting really is superb.
terror, i think your cemetary looks very nice too. love homemade stuff
skelling, you did wonderful too. nice lighting.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Skellington, I absolutely love your lighting. The colors are fabulous! Are they LED lights??


----------



## Terror Tom

Thanks oaklawn and hallorenescene!


----------



## Get Sirius

mine by day..


----------



## Bforeverknight

*Forest Knoll Cemetry*

My haunt for the 2011 season!


----------



## hallorenescene

get sirius, you must have made those stones? your have a very nice cemetary and the stones are very good.
before, i love your columns and cemetary. wow, everyone sure knows hot to work it


----------



## chaney

*First time with small cemetary.*







Did not realize it would take so long to make 2 tombstones and one makeover from target(the rip stone is from target) Anyway next year I will give my self a little more time.


----------



## Madame Leota

Chaney, I think it looks great! Given the choice, I'd take quality over quantity every time.


----------



## Skellington

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Skellington, I absolutely love your lighting. The colors are fabulous! Are they LED lights??


Thanks! Yeah, the blue floods are LED's that I bought online from a shop owned by one of the forum members. They are great. I think that each flood has 30 LED's in it. They cast off a nicer color than the old regular blue floods I had and the LED's don't produce much heat.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow chaney, your stones turned out great. your target stone is nice too. i've always felt around here target puts out some of the nicer stones


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks really good!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I gotta try em myself. The colors are very deep and striking! Your haunt really pops with them.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm not so sure about that Madam Leota....

What happens if you have 1,000 zombies chasing after you and you have a choice of (50) really outstanding quality cartridges made by Remington or 4,000 crappy rounds made by Blazer and out of those crappy 4,000 rounds a few are duds. Are you gonna take the (50) quality rounds or the 4,000 crappy ones?

I just sayin.......


----------



## Deaths Reach

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm not so sure about that Madam Leota....
> 
> What happens if you have 1,000 zombies chasing after you and you have a choice of (50) really outstanding quality cartridges made by Remington or 4,000 crappy rounds made by Blazer and out of those crappy 4,000 rounds a few are duds. Are you gonna take the (50) quality rounds or the 4,000 crappy ones?
> 
> I just sayin.......


If it's a zombie apocalypse and you're offering _*me*_ this choice, but _*I'm holding the gun*_, I think I'll just take both!


----------



## halloween71

Get Sirius said:


> mine by day..


Love those statues!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Yeah it was a trick question but you passed.


----------



## Spider Rider

More candles and stones on the way


----------



## Nocturnaloner

chaney said:


> Did not realize it would take so long to make 2 tombstones and one makeover from target(the rip stone is from target) Anyway next year I will give my self a little more time.


Wow, your lighting looks phenomenal! Is this in a back yard? It's so dark. Streetlights are the bane of cemeteries.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

SpiderRider, I think I speak for everyone here saying YOU ROCK! I love your displays!


----------



## rckymtnmom

I agree. Looks like a Hollywood movie set!


----------



## ironmaiden

Here are a couple photos of this years cemetery.

Went with red spotlights this year but I think we will return to using the green bulbs next year.





















Small set up in front of the house


----------



## jollygorilla

looks great.


----------



## chaney

Hi there - and thanks for the kind comments. It is on part of the front yard and on a city street - so there are street lights. I used led grow lights from ebay for spots only $2.90 and throw really deep colors.


----------



## ironmaiden

Thank you very much


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Here's the front of my home haunt. Just got the axworthy flying and lit up tonight! I'm really happy with the amount of glow I'm getting


----------



## Halloweenie1

ironmaiden said:


> Here are a couple photos of this years cemetery.
> 
> View attachment 95630
> 
> 
> Small set up in front of the house
> 
> View attachment 95631


Great cemetary! Love the setup in front of the house.  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

Killed by Death said:


> I'm not done yet but here's a few shots...
> View attachment 94633
> 
> View attachment 94631
> 
> View attachment 94632


Very nice! Love the tombstones!  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Here's the front of my home haunt. Just got the axworthy flying and lit up tonight! I'm really happy with the amount of glow I'm getting


WoW! Your ghost is GREAT! He has a very nice lighted-glow! Great job, love it.  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

nochevys said:


> Here is mine so far...


Really looks nice! The huge spider web with all the spiders....what a cute idea! Love it!  H1


----------



## osenator

We rebuild the cemetary that huge winds and rain had all mostly torn down, and add more stuff. Still lots to go!(will add more pics in my gallery soon!)


----------



## osenator

work in progress, see my gallery for more pics!


----------



## doto

Looks a little different than the last time I saw it....looking great.


----------



## ThePartyGuy

At the last minute we decided to put up our tombstones. They haven't out in two years. When I saw them again, I was really proud of our efforts, but then I saw some of the pics on here. Kinda puts ours to shame, but, hey, I'm still proud of what we did.


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey PartyGuy, you should be proud, that looks good to me!


----------



## ondeko

Partyguy--your cemetery looks nice. do NOT compare yourself to Spiderrider since it appears his only purpose in life is to make the rest of us feel inadequate  Seriously, SR's set up is top notch and somethng to aspire to, but don't let that make you any less proud of what you have


----------



## SURT666

Had a dry weekend an took advantage of it. I got up some more props.





















View attachment 95734

View attachment 95735





































that's it for now.


----------



## Spider Rider

> do NOT compare yourself to Spiderrider since it appears his only purpose in life is to make the rest of us feel inadequate


Sorry if you really feel that way Ondeko. That's not why I'm part of this forum, nor why I post pics. This is the thread that got me interested in Halloween Forum in the first place and I hope it does the same for others.


----------



## hallorenescene

iron maiden, nice set up. i love your gargoyles. i see you say you used green last year and red this year. just as a suggestion, i've seen where they have used both colors. is that a possibilty. i always find the mixture of colors very appealing
elguapo, your ghost is amazing. and the lighting works for me
osenator, one thing for sure, you don't lack for props. i know you are always finding the deals. looks very nice
the party guy, you got some pretty nice stuff going on there. you have good reason to be proud
surt, you 2 have a wonderful setup. and you also have wonderful lighting. i love your arch.


----------



## James B.

I am holding back a few items until Saturday but here is the majority of it:


----------



## Ghouliet

I LOVE seeing all the cemeteries but I especially love seeing Spider Rider's and other who have done such marvelous staging. Every time I see pictures of Spider rider's cemetery I take something else away from it. Like lighting tips or noticing the fact that larger headstones are not all in the back but that the small and large ones are intermingled causing your eye to wander through the scene instead of scanning it like reading a book. I would like to see other views of his cemetery day or night-time pictures. Also would like to know if he made the head on his care-taker or if it is a store bought mask. His pictures always inspire me to tweak my cemetery into something even better. Other people on this forum are so creative they make me see different ways of doing things and I think it has made me look at items for my cemetery differently.

As for Spider Rider wanting to make the rest of us feel inferior, Hog Wash, Spider Rider has never been anything but helpful and full of good humor, always willing to answer questions for those people like me whose cemetery is just beginning to evolve into something better.


----------



## SasyGrl31

SpiderRider, I think Ondeko was just kidding around with ya.  I love everyone's pictures! It makes me envious that I don't have a yard (yet) to even try something like this. But I have one hec of a project list building up for when I do!!


----------



## jdubbya

Spider Rider said:


> Sorry if you really feel that way Ondeko. That's not why I'm part of this forum, nor why I post pics. This is the thread that got me interested in Halloween Forum in the first place and I hope it does the same for others.





SasyGrl31 said:


> SpiderRider, I think Ondeko was just kidding around with ya.


SR, I'm sure the comment was made as a joke. Your set up is something out of a Disney Movie and everyone comments favorably on it. Your display is an inspiration to so many, much like Skull N Bones was. It's really fun to look at all of the different variations and see what can be done. I still get ideas from other displays and incorporate some of them into my own from time to time.
No harm, no foul!


----------



## ondeko

Spider Rider said:


> Sorry if you really feel that way Ondeko. That's not why I'm part of this forum, nor why I post pics. This is the thread that got me interested in Halloween Forum in the first place and I hope it does the same for others.


Spider Rider--I'm joking with you--I should have labeled it better and I apologize if I offended you. Your stuff rocks and it sets a standard that I am aiming for. Keep posting pics [I don't really feel inadequate. maybe a little jealous... ] I just don't want folks thinking that they shouldn't bother trying just because they haven'y reached your level yet.


----------



## matrixmom

*Vincent came out to play in our cemetery after all the rain*

Here's some pics of the recovered cemetery after all the wind/rain. Still playing with settings on my DSLR but sometimes comes out blurry. I love the last pic it looks like sepia-but its not-its street lamp!


----------



## matrixmom

matrixmom said:


> Here's some pics of the recovered cemetery after all the wind/rain. Still playing with settings on my DSLR but sometimes comes out blurry. I love the last pic it looks like sepia-but its not-its street lamp!


sorry guys my other 2 pics won't upload. Will try later.


----------



## matrixmom

SasyGrl31 said:


> SpiderRider, I think Ondeko was just kidding around with ya.  I love everyone's pictures! It makes me envious that I don't have a yard (yet) to even try something like this. But I have one hec of a project list building up for when I do!!


Doesn't anyone look at the expressions on these little pumpkin emoticons at the end of sentences??? Ondeko was kidding all the time.....I love all the variety on this forum from amateur(like me)  to pro!!


----------



## Ghouliet

ondeko said:


> Spider Rider--I'm joking with you--I should have labeled it better and I apologize if I offended you. Your stuff rocks and it sets a standard that I am aiming for. Keep posting pics [I don't really feel inadequate. maybe a little jealous... ] I just don't want folks thinking that they shouldn't bother trying just because they haven'y reached your level yet.


Please accept my apologies, I missed the sarcasm. I feel like Dunham's puppet that makes the funny noise with the indication that something went over his head! lol


----------



## Halloweenie1

osenator said:


> View attachment 95697
> 
> View attachment 95698
> 
> work in progress, see my gallery for more pics!


*Nice collection you have there......Wow! - that cemetery is packed!*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

James B. said:


>


JamesB: Your fence totally rocks! I love it, the house looks awesome- great job!  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

JamesB: Your fence totally rocks! I love it, the house looks awesome- great job!  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

ThePartyGuy said:


> At the last minute we decided to put up our tombstones.....When I saw them again, I was really proud of our efforts, but then I saw some of the pics on here....but, hey, I'm still proud of what we did.
> 
> View attachment 95707
> 
> View attachment 95708


TPG: Nice tombstones, love the epitaphs...also noticed you have alot of light orbs in the top pic...very cool! Happy Halloween  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

chaney said:


> View attachment 95483
> Did not realize it would take so long to make..... Anyway next year I will give my self a little more time.
> View attachment 95477
> View attachment 95478
> View attachment 95479
> View attachment 95481


Really nice work....your cemetary is just beautiful & classic. Love your choice in lighting.  H1


----------



## Spider Rider

> Spider Rider--I'm joking with you--I should have labeled it better and I apologize if I offended you. Your stuff rocks and it sets a standard that I am aiming for. Keep posting pics [I don't really feel inadequate. maybe a little jealous... ] I just don't want folks thinking that they shouldn't bother trying just because they haven'y reached your level yet.[/QUOTE
> Thanks for the apology but I wasn't offended. I was just unsure of the tone, a typical internet misunderstanding. And thanks for the Halloween love other folks, I'm grinning big like a one tooth jack o' lantern. I should feign unrighteous indignation more often.


----------



## Halloweenie1

SURT666 said:


> Had a dry weekend an took advantage of it. I got up some more props.
> View attachment 95742
> 
> View attachment 95734
> 
> View attachment 95735
> 
> View attachment 95736
> 
> View attachment 95737
> 
> View attachment 95738
> 
> that's it for now.


*So awesome, nice job. The wooden coffin is so pro. The lighting from within is great...very Hollywood.
I also, love the pic with your dog and the skull, cute! ** H1*


----------



## gregz0r

This is my first year doing a cemetery. Learned a lot doing it but definitely could have never done it without the assistance of this fine forum  I notice the night shots aren't showing the fence as well ...


----------



## Halloweenie1

gregz0r said:


> This is my first year doing a cemetery. Learned a lot doing it but definitely could have never done it without the assistance of this fine forum
> 
> View attachment 95873
> 
> View attachment 95877
> 
> View attachment 95874
> 
> View attachment 95876


*Gregz0r: Looks great! Nice job with the lighting...very cool.* 

*Wow! ....so many awesome cemetaries this year on Forum. 
Great job everyone!*


----------



## hallorenescene

jamesb, very nice set up. your lighting is superb.
matrix, i see vincent lurking there. vincent is an awesome prop. hope you get your other 2v pics to upload
greg, nice lighting. did you make some of those stones. i'm liking them. and, in the first picture, that guy in the upstairs window rocks


----------



## Hamm

Awesome looking haunt    *James B.*!  Happy Halloween.


----------



## shawnsbar

I still have a few more things to finish up....








It grows each year
More pictures in my 2011 Album:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/shawnsbar-albums-2011.html


----------



## mingle

This is my cemetery from last year at my brother's house. This year the party is at my sister's which wont have the cool background. The rain is finally gone around here so it is time to set up


----------



## hallorenescene

shawn, it looks real good from what i can make out. 
mingle, that is a very nice back ground, and you have some nice props. will you be adding to it this year?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Still getting the fogger ready
http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/Mahler2nd/Halloween 2011/


----------



## halloween71

We are all jealous of spider rider.I always ewww and awww over his display.
He is one of the top haunters to me.I always love his pictures.
Alot of great cemeterys with great lighting on here way to go guys!!!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I am still playing with the darklight system. Is there a nice tutorial on proper lighting out there? Things like what colors work with what, distances, coverage, etc?


----------



## mingle

Thanks Shawn  That is only a portion of what I have. I spend way too much on halloween even when i am supposed to cut back like this year, Ha!! We made the witch in that pic with a mask and hat I got from the good will and an old costume dress and hands and PVC!!


----------



## hallorenescene

littlebluebmw, i love your lighting. your cemetary looks very nice


----------



## osenator

I have to say, the pics have been amazing! Good job, everyone!


----------



## SURT666

Halloweenie1,Thanks.
I would like to say everybody's cemetery's look great.


----------



## Ghouliet

Had a boy scout troop come visit our haunt tonight. It was a good trial run for our haunt and I discovered the only way the jumping spider will work for me will be by using a pressure pad. Here are some pictures of our haunt.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Anyone here dealt with the cemetery killing parts of the lawn? Suggestions? I have lots of dead patches under props now.


----------



## mingle

Maybe putting some grass seed underneath would help for next year.


----------



## ondeko

LittleBlueBMW--It happens, but [1] I live pretty far north so my lawn is dying back now anyway and [2] my lawn is pretty terrible on its best day so i don't worry about it too much. It'll be covered with dry leaves then snow in a couple weeks anyway. I don't know what to tell you except that anytime you put something on the grass for more than just a couple of days, the grass will start to die. Myabe someone from a warmer part fo teh country has some ideas.


----------



## Sister Grimm

Testing...


----------



## spinachetr

2011 without my pneumatic props, candles, columns or fog. 

















Edit 10/29/11:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice set-up, and lighting.


----------



## mingle

It is really nice lighting. How did you handle plugging all that in?


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouilet, your haunt looks great. i see you got that lady ghost. i love her. she was a decent price to. 
sister, those are nice tombs
spin, that is very nice. when you get it done it will really be superb


----------



## matrixmom

*Still above water (literally)*

Still surviving the rain. Nothing compared to all of you in the NE though. It never rains this much in October.


----------



## spinachetr

mingle said:


> It is really nice lighting. How did you handle plugging all that in?


Thanks. Lots and lots of extension cords. They are all attached to the same 3 outlet dusk/dawn timer. Last year I used about ten 100 watt flood lights and kept blowing breakers. This year I only used 2 100 watt floods and the rest are CFL's and 24 leds spot lights. Down to about 400 watts of juice.


----------



## TagTeam

*our Cemetery*

this years setup


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks nice. I love what you did with the reaper! I'm gonna steal that pose!


----------



## hallorenescene

matri, i've looked at so many photos now, i don't remember if i commented on yours already, so here goes. very nice. good job on the lighting. i like the row of stones. and that skelly rocks. now, can i have your trees. they are very interesting looking
tag, you have a very nice setup too. the lighting is great. i don't see any leaves in your yard. don't your trees shed? thast skelly can just keep a shaking that tree, those leaves aren't going anywhere. it's time for him to understand, he's the dead one. lol. guess i'm just wishing i didn't need to pick up all my leaves


----------



## Halloweenie1

LittleBlueBMW said:


> I am still playing with the darklight system. Is there a nice tutorial on proper lighting out there? Things like what colors work with what, distances, coverage, etc?


Here are few. Hope it is helpful.  H1

(Used to be Skull & Bone - there is a nice info. on lighting aspects)
http://www.robertdbrown.com/haunt/

http://mov.dx.cx/halloween/lighting.html

http://www.yardhaunter.com/halloween_lighting.html

http://www.grimvisions.com/halloween/halloween-graveyard-decorations-and-graveyard-lighting-setup

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/index.html

http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/

Please check out my photo album for some lighting ideas if you’d like:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-yard-updated.html


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆHalloweenie1 definitely knows what she's talkin' 'bout. Such an amazing display. (and she's helped me a lot in the past.) Thanks H1!


----------



## funhousejoe

*animatronics to follow if the snow dosn't mess us up*

ok here are some test shots with the new camera can't quite figure out how to stop the long exposure that makes night into a night baseballgame and without flash the witches hut looks like a neon palace in the pictures but here is a start


----------



## hallorenescene

funhousejoe, i like your lighting. and you have some amazing props. the witches shed must have taken some time. and your arch is very cool. and that large gargoyle is awesome. nice cemetary


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That looks really good!


----------



## osenator

Tunnel added today, the shell of it.







WHERE IS WALDO???














A few of my friends when CTV was at my house!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

WOW osenator you got a lot of really cool props!


----------



## funhousejoe

*ok this is the difference a day makes*

this is my cemetary after 6 hours of snow now it has been going for 11 hours and i have had to clean the snow off the witches shack roof twice for fear of overloading it i onlt put a low peak in it and that was more for looks and rain than to shed snow sometimes i hate NY


----------



## EVOLJOKER

JUST AMAZING EVERYONE. i think im bout finished. if the wind stays down ill post pics tomorrow. mwahaha HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh my! That is terrible! Where the heck is global warming when you need it??????? 

Its probably in Ireland with the rest of the blarney!!! 

I want global warming!!! I could barely use my pool this summer....


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, wow. what don't you have! that is amazing. coming to your haunt would be like standing outside a toy shop and looking in at all the eye candy. very fun
funhouse, that poor gargoyle looks like he's shivering in the snow. i so am not ready for snow. this is just aweful for you.


----------



## VGhoulson

Here is my first little graveyard in our new house....On Elm St...No Im not kidding we actually live on 6 Elm St. lol
This first pic is the pic of the side of our gravyard







This is the other side







This is the view from our porch onto the graveyard








I stall have to add the moss and am using my webcastor to spooky up the tombstones a bit more. We also have strings of strobes going through out and around the stones. The fog chiller is being set up behind our fence so that you cant see the mechanics. I'm hoping to post a video tonight!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

spinachetr said:


> Edit 10/29/11:


This snow is certainly ill-timed and inconvenient, but got to admit that a snow-covered graveyard does add a bit to the spooky factor.


----------



## hallorenescene

vgh, very nice. and at least there isn't snow
saru, maybe the snow adds to the spook factor, and maybe it's pretty looking, but ill-timed and inconvenient is for sure. oh i sure hope we don't get the snow.


----------



## Kenpilot

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> This snow is certainly ill-timed and inconvenient, but got to admit that a snow-covered graveyard does add a bit to the spooky factor.


+1 I love the look.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Wouldn't you know it? It started to rain just before I could finish setting up the fog chiller. Here is a test shot of the resident evil display. You can't really see Dark Lords green light but its there.


----------



## tlc102462

funhousejoe said:


> this is my cemetary after 6 hours of snow now it has been going for 11 hours and i have had to clean the snow off the witches shack roof twice for fear of overloading it i onlt put a low peak in it and that was more for looks and rain than to shed snow sometimes i hate NY


I'm in NJ and it's horrible here too, but I decided to use the snow to my advantage - I sprayed blood mixture over everything - the snow is really bringing out the red blood - it looks GREAT!!! Try it!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

WOW that is a great idea!




everyone takes a turn in the box......


----------



## tlc102462

oaklawn Crematory said:


> WOW that is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone takes a turn in the box......


I went running to our local Walgreens and they had a bottle of it there and I just had my daughter pour it all over the snow - turned out great!!! I'm trying to get more for tomorrow to put near my Camp Blood scene w/ Jason, will add just the right touch!! Good Luck - you'll be thrilled w/ it!!


----------



## tlc102462

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> This snow is certainly ill-timed and inconvenient, but got to admit that a snow-covered graveyard does add a bit to the spooky factor.


Just gave this tip to Oaklawn C - go get some bottle blood and sprinkle it everywhere - the snow makes the blood stand out so prominently - You'll love it!!! Runs all over the snow and looks great - on the gravestones, etc!!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## dpolking

2011 Jamm Road Cemetery. This is our first Halloween here at our new house.
Tested out the foggers today...threw a breaker...had to re-route some wires to another outlet, but worked fine after that. Whew.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

You can do blood trails and all kinds of kewl stuff....trails to severed limbs even....great idea!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks awesome! I like the ground breaker gnawing on a bone. Great idea!


----------



## schellbell

Spent the day finishing the setup and lighting. only thing left to do is the fogger tomorrow.

Afterlight 2011


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Nice job! Looks really good! You did a lot of carving!


----------



## dariusobells

Just need ice for the fog chillers now


----------



## funhousejoe

schellbell said:


> Spent the day finishing the setup and lighting. only thing left to do is the fogger tomorrow.
> 
> Afterlight 2011


i llike all the pumpkins with everything kinda spread out hmmmmmm.


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, is that a real person? hey, to bad it's raining. why can't halloween just cooperate
dpolking, congratulations on your first haunt. looks like you did some seriously sweet work. i like a lot of it. that ground breaker knawing on the bones is my fave
schell, you have done some nice work. your props are nice and i love your lighting
dari, your haunt is very nice too. i love your lighting and that first monster is very interesting


----------



## EVOLJOKER

Feedback plz

help


----------



## EVOLJOKER

Kiddies come tomorrow night but something feels off. Suggestions needed thank you


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

The suit is real but alas, poor Dr Hill is quite dead.....Indeed...


Everyone takes a turn in the box......


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I can't wait till Halloween is over. Dr Hill has been hogging all of my freezer space......


----------



## Spider Rider

All of the cemetery pics in snow are gorgeous. 

OK jdubbya, close your eyes. Added more stones and candles and critters. This set up was my daughters party.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That barrel looks fantastic!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

*my cemetery in Stittsville, ON*

Well most of the set up is done. Just a few things to test and then it's show time!

Here are a few pictures taken a few minutes ago.






My hubby Jim in the photo. He worked very hard on the set up!


----------



## Loves Halloween

Haunted Graveyard: Great display. I really enjoyed all of the details that you put into your display. I especially liked the Haunted House for sale sign. Did you make that or buy it in a store? Is that a New Jersey Devils hockey sweater on the guillotine victim? Nice touch. Overall, great display.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Here's a few photos we took last night.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks great...very spooky in green....


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

lighting looks good!


----------



## hallorenescene

evoljoker, my feedback is, awesome, keep up the good work. that is very nice
haunted, very nice setup. i like that character up on the roof.
the crow, wow, you have some wonderful props as well. and i love that guy peeking out of the roof line


----------



## Count Chocula

http://youtu.be/5NahL-mcjvg


----------



## camsauce

Best. Fog. Ever. The weather couldn't have co-operated better. The fog literally crept towards the ToTs and out into the street.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

A walk around of our haunt.





I was sorta hiding behind the car in the driveway so I could operate the remote control zombie... and decided to take video when a random batch of ToTs came to the door. The reaction of the first girl is so priceless, I just had to share.

And a couple close up stills (me playing in the fog and inhaling so much that I spent the following 2 hours coughing):


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Awesome! Great video! The fog was sweet!


----------



## Nepboard

A few pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

count chocula, [love that ceareal] very nice setup. that pumpkinrot with the big grinning mouth and the crow are wonderful. if you made that you did a good job. and the pumpkin throwing up after drinking to much is a very cute add too.
cam, your fog sounds cool. and you have some very nice tombstones and a cool grave digger
ghouliet, nice video, the reaction of the first girl and the second girl is cute. i love your setup. i see you got one of those jumping spiders. how did that work out? and your ghostly lady is very pretty. if they had one of those around here i would have grabbed her. you have a lot of nice props.
nep, those creatures coming out of the fog are way cool! you have some nice stones too. in the last picture, you look like you have a ghost by the fence. how did you do her?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ halloren : We had a lot of trouble with the spider's sensor. Ghouliet even tried to return it to the store, but Spirit had a no return policy on that spider. We ended up buying a footpad and it worked great.  Really glad the store didn't take it back.


----------



## Count Chocula

@ Hallorenescene Thank you. Yes, i did make the scarecrows. Its good to have acres of woods behind the house. =)

We had TT here Sunday and it was football day too, so we all had fun, but those pumpkins got out of control. LoL


----------



## JammerG

It was a fun night.


----------



## JammerG

I called this one my wood fairy.


----------



## kevin242




----------



## funhousejoe

kevin242 said:


>


always a pleasure seeing your work kevin and your amazing collection of stones glad i got a chance to stop by and talk with you last year


----------



## mingle

Everyone's lighting is just beautiful!! I would love to know what all of you are using. Spider Rider the colors are just amazing!! It almost looks like a painting, or web design somebody created. How do you do it? -->Envious


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I love that cross with the crow on it...man does that look good


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliett, glad the spider worked. what is a footpad, where do you get one? how do you hook it up? and what has to be there to hook one up?
jammer, your haunt is very eerie looking. i like the pink umbrella set up. nice touch with the fog and lighting. and wow, you wood fairy is beautiful
kevin, wow, you really put a lot of nice props out. next year don't put the snow with it. makes it kinda cold.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

The snow makes it even more errie and scary.


----------



## ldogg53

posted in the photography thread, but weather in Houston was very cooperative for once for the ground fog effect... overall a great night.


----------



## hallorenescene

idogg, looks good. i agree, your fog really cooperated. the hearse is a nice inflatable. you have a very pretty house too.


----------



## Halloweenie1

ldogg53 said:


> posted in the photography thread, but weather in Houston was very cooperative for once for the ground fog effect... overall a great night.


*Very nice work..*.* H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

Lil Ghouliette said:


> A walk around of our haunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sorta hiding behind the car in the driveway so I could operate the remote control zombie... and decided to take video when a random batch of ToTs came to the door. The reaction of the first girl is so priceless, I just had to share.
> 
> And a couple close up stills (me playing in the fog and inhaling so much that I spent the following 2 hours coughing):


*Nice haunt! Your fog looks sooo good!* * H1*


----------



## BeaconSamurai

In my mad rush to set up after getting power I only took these two. I did have a friend come over at night and take some nice ones. But I have to wait in him to give them to me. Here is my only daytime pictures:


----------



## Skellington

Attached are some pics of my cemetery this year. The fog machine broke, so no fog when I took the pictures. All in all, it was a great night.


----------



## Halloweenie1

BeaconSamurai said:


> In my mad rush to set up after getting power I only took these two. I did have a friend come over at night and take some nice ones. But I have to wait in him to give them to me. Here is my only daytime pictures:


*Nice job! Can't wait to see your night pics...** H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

Skellington said:


> Attached are some pics of my cemetery this year. The fog machine broke, so no fog when I took the pictures. All in all, it was a great night.
> 
> View attachment 99987
> 
> View attachment 99989
> 
> View attachment 99990
> 
> View attachment 99991
> 
> View attachment 99993


*
Great lighting & prop work...looks real!!! VERY Spooky*  *H1*


----------



## James B.

Skellington that is awesome, I love the broken boarded up window with the crank ghost.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Here are a few pictures of the Wicked Woods Cemetery :

































































































The entire series of pictures can be found HERE


----------



## matrixmom

Skellington said:


> Attached are some pics of my cemetery this year. The fog machine broke, so no fog when I took the pictures. All in all, it was a great night.
> 
> View attachment 99987
> 
> View attachment 99986
> 
> View attachment 100004
> 
> View attachment 99989
> 
> View attachment 99990
> 
> View attachment 99991
> 
> View attachment 99993


Skellington- I like the way your blue floods casts shadows on your walls from the crosses and tombstones...looks creepy


----------



## matrixmom

W.Weekend- really like alot of your backlighting it adds depth and eeriness


----------



## matrixmom

Lil Ghouliette said:


> A walk around of our haunt.



Lil ghouliet- Your haunt looks great.The colors,fog Helsa (love her!!!) If I could offer a suggestion...to the left of the hanging skeleton in the tree I would have kept it dark since you didn't have anything over there by that wall and that way the skeleton would have been the focus there. Just a thought... Spectacular haunt!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


*"....talent of some of the people here is amazing" I would say that you "fit" the bill.  Thanks for posting...really great.* * H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Here are a few pictures of the Wicked Woods Cemetery :
> 
> View attachment 100051
> 
> View attachment 100052
> 
> View attachment 100053
> 
> View attachment 100054
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire series of pictures can be found HERE


*WOoaH!*  ....the zombie is super *CRREEPY*! Great haunt pics & love the video!  * H1*


----------



## mingle

I think your haunt looks great Skellington, not sure why you wouldn't post them  I think I am going to do the boarded windows too. Your blue lighting kicks butt!!


----------



## GodOfThunder

Unfortunately, I don't have too many really good pics and my nighttime pics ended up not doing so well and aren't terribly clear. Also, the wind kaboshed my fog for the party but I ran it a little bit Monday night for ToT'ing. But here's a few of what my cemetery ended up looking like. 

I didn't get a real "full" shot of the whole thing as some of the daytime pics were missing headstones (had to reset after a storm and pulled them off the rebar post). 

My goals for next year are to create my own tombstones and make them substantially larger. Improved lighting and more robust fog system too. But for my very first time doing anything of this scale, I was pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Halloweenie1 said:


> *WOoaH!*  ....the zombie is super *CRREEPY*! Great haunt pics & love the video!  * H1*


Thank you very much! The zombie is yours truly!


----------



## Skellington

Halloweenie1 said:


> *"....talent of some of the people here is amazing" I would say that you "fit" the bill.  Thanks for posting...really great.* * H1*


Thanks for the compliments Halloweeni, Matrixmom, and James B. I got most of the elements from these forums and added some of my own touches to fit my yard and lighting difficulties (streetlight right in front of my house).

If it was not for this forum, our Halloweens would not be as much fun. Thank you to all of you who contribute (I need to do it more).


----------



## Skellington

mingle said:


> I think your haunt looks great Skellington, not sure why you wouldn't post them  I think I am going to do the boarded windows too. Your blue lighting kicks butt!!


Thanks Mingle. The blue lights came from Minions Web. I use the blue led flood lights (each has about 30 led's). They work well and do not get very hot.


----------



## mingle

Wow wicked weekend!! Everything looks great!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Halloweeenie you have a very nice haunt. I like the colors.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

mingle said:


> Wow wicked weekend!! Everything looks great!!


Thanks we worked our butts off. I cant tell you how many parents and kids refused to come anywhere near the cemetery.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

matrixmom said:


> Lil ghouliet- Your haunt looks great.The colors,fog Helsa (love her!!!) If I could offer a suggestion...to the left of the hanging skeleton in the tree I would have kept it dark since you didn't have anything over there by that wall and that way the skeleton would have been the focus there. Just a thought... Spectacular haunt!


Thanks! Actually the little zombie dog was on that big empty part of the yard... but I agree, there either needs to be something big there or nix the light.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

some from the big night: Columns next year! 

Begin photo SPAM now




























Breathing grave


----------



## MrNightmare

*Sorrow Hill Cemetery*

Sorrow Hill Cemetery 2011:

































More pics here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2011.html

This is a great Thread and I have really enjoyed everyones Pics! Very Impressive work here!


----------



## Ed of the Dead

We used our neighbor's yard this year, so we had more room to spread out (yay corner lot!). I need to make more stuff for next year!


----------



## ondeko

one of my new tombstones


----------



## rotting flesh

Very nice people. Great lighting effects...I love cemeteries, they are full of rotting flesh.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Little blue, what kind of lights did u use? The colors are brilliant and look fantastic.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I used the Precision Y system from Darklight. I "only" had 6 blue and 2 green precision Y's. I want to add a little more next year. It is addictive and modular  Maybe next year I will add some precision Z's as well. We are expanding to the other little strip of grass. The coffin had some clip LEDs since it was a last minute addition.


----------



## Halloween Scream

My first two homemade tombstones, new cemetery fencing and a Walgreens skelly trying to escape!


----------



## Count Chocula

Looks really good Scream. It does look like the skelly is making a break for it! lol


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, you have some really nice props. even nicer that i know you home make them. ever since i first saw your props, i have been in awe. 
skellington, you have a nice set up too. i love how you did your cobwebs. they look great
wicked, your props and lighting are amazing. i would not walk past that micheals. would creep me out to have him behind me. and the zombie you was very good. yikes
godof thunder, not bad at all for a first time. and you have a beautiful house.
littleblue, you have some wonderful lighting and amazing props as well.
mrnightmare, in the first picture that girl hugging the cross and the second picture, that girl walking, well, they just took my breath away. nice work.
ed of the dead, it looks from your props thingss don't stay dead. nice job
ondeko, as usual, you out did yourself. nice stone
halloween scream, nice job on your first 2 stones
i am loving seeing everyones haunts. thanks guys


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

OMG they are expensive....


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

the LEDs? They are really quality, quite rugged, no issues with moisture. It was a good investment for me since I did not want to fabricate my own.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

WEll, they are more than 3 times the cost of a complete floodlight....too rich for my puritan tastes.


----------



## kimber1

Amazing graveyards! I was pretty impressed with mine until I saw all thses fantastic pictures. Mine does not even come close and am a little embarrassed!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

You have a nice grave yard Kimber.....


----------



## GhostTown

LittleBlueBMW said:


> I used the Precision Y system from Darklight. I "only" had 6 blue and 2 green precision Y's. I want to add a little more next year. It is addictive and modular  Maybe next year I will add some precision Z's as well. We are expanding to the other little strip of grass. The coffin had some clip LEDs since it was a last minute addition.


Excellent! You just solved one of my biggest issues going into next season. Thanks for posting the info. You're set up is lit in gorgeous fashion and looks to be well worth the money. The size of those lights compared to their output is incredible. Perfect for what I need!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

The precision Z's have 5 LEDS in them. I am confident I will add a couple of those. This was my first year with blue light and I was amazed at how much less intense it is than green, but then again Blue is a lower energy carrying wavelength  Each little set of relays can run up to 4 lights (5 slots, one for power) but you can daisy chain them together without a drop across the circuit for output. One power supply can run 50 Precision Y units.


----------



## GhostTown

I need to broadcast colored ambient light over an area of about 85 feet by 45 feet, and I would rather use a few compact units instead of several bulky floods. Think two or three of those Z's would work?


----------



## mingle

Thanks Little blue those look sweet. I also love the idea that you can use batteries if you choose. So you need the lights and power supply. Is that it or do you also need to purchase a Dark box also. Sorry but I am a newbie to the lighting aspects. I have just been using regular flood bulbs.


----------



## Hamm

Here are a few pics of Our haunt this year. We did not go all the way. It just seemed to sneak up on us.


----------



## halloween71

ldogg53 said:


> posted in the photography thread, but weather in Houston was very cooperative for once for the ground fog effect... overall a great night.



I love that last picture!!!!


----------



## halloween71

LittleBlueBMW said:


> The precision Z's have 5 LEDS in them. I am confident I will add a couple of those. This was my first year with blue light and I was amazed at how much less intense it is than green, but then again Blue is a lower energy carrying wavelength  Each little set of relays can run up to 4 lights (5 slots, one for power) but you can daisy chain them together without a drop across the circuit for output. One power supply can run 50 Precision Y units.


The blue looks purple-ish to me I love it.
They look like great lights.


----------



## halloween71

Everybody's cemeterys look great.
I didn't do one this year so I really am loving all of the pictures!!!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

mingle said:


> Thanks Little blue those look sweet. I also love the idea that you can use batteries if you choose. So you need the lights and power supply. Is that it or do you also need to purchase a Dark box also. Sorry but I am a newbie to the lighting aspects. I have just been using regular flood bulbs.


I bought the power pack too. I suppose you could make your own but when time is limited, like mine was this year, I wanted to know it would work when I turned it on. Also you need to make your own long cables.

Ghosttown: You may want to email them and see what the range is on those precision Z's. I need to do the same and figure out better placement of the lights. I have a feeling I was not maxing out their ability.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Says well over 50 ft for the Precision Z, you could check the Precision DMX


----------



## Halloweenie1

MrNightmare said:


> Sorrow Hill Cemetery 2011:
> 
> 
> View attachment 100136
> 
> 
> View attachment 100140
> 
> 
> View attachment 100141
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2011.html


I like the way you set everything up....is that angel a person or a prop? Very nice job! * H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

LittleBlueBMW said:


>


 I like the perspective view you had with your shots. I love the Halloween Pumpkin Tree.  *H1*


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

thanks! i wish there were more branches on that tree for the pumpkins. I wanna throw a ton in there but it is hard to reach and thus see.


----------



## zombiehorror




----------



## zombiehorror




----------



## zombiehorror




----------



## osenator

just a few from my gallery, please see more in it


----------



## hallorenescene

hamm, that is a very pretty setting. are the pictures in memory of someone? your stained glass windows are a nice idea. very different and very nice
zombie, what a cute family you guys make. and as for your haunt, you put the horror in horror. your haunt is very nice
osenator, your haunt always turns out fabulous


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh yes, it looks marvelous!


----------



## funhousejoe

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Nice job! Can't wait to see your night pics...** H1*


nice graveyard good work


----------



## Rania




----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Little blue , I really like the colors with those LED lights. They are so deep and rich(no pun there). I've seen a lot of pics on the forum but I must admit those are the very best colors I've ever seen.


----------



## RCIAG

These are the only 3 pics I got before the camera died. One early & the other 2 after dark. Click to make 'em bigger.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I've fallen behind with this thread. Can't wait to go through everyone's great photos! Here's some pics of Blackstone Cemetery 2011. I'll have more up on my website hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Spider Rider

Uruk-Hai, you have the BEST stones in the business that toe pincher is perfect. I'm glad you finished the fence because it looks fantastic! And the mausoleum arch, well jealous just doesn't cover it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Rcaig I love the car shot!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

WOW that is awesome! Your cemetery rocks! I love it!


Everyone takes a turn in the box....


----------



## ravenmanor

Love it! Incredible stuff in this thread. Looks great everyone.


----------



## zombiehorror

Finally had some time to catch up on all the great pics in this thread...well at least some of the recent pics!! So many great cemeteries, so much talent and so many cool ideas!! As a follow up to my original post http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery-114.html#post1208148 here are some pics with the flash on~


----------



## zombiehorror

And a few more~


----------



## ravenmanor

The whole thing looks great. My you have lots of fog, must be spooky there at night. The house looks great all boarded up too.


----------



## foolishmortal42

*2011 Yard Haunt*

Below are a few pictures of this years yard haunt. We added a mausoleum and a projector ghost this year. We had lots of fun and over 100 TOTs.


Leota1 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


Leota3 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


MausoleumNight by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


GraveJumper by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


Witch by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


Spiders by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


MrBones3 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


ghoul by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


Yardview4 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


Yardview5 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


More day time photos are at the link below.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hallorenescene

rania, very cool ghost in the first pic. nice setting too. your haunt looks great
rciag, your plot looks great too. nice props. i like the mummy trying to shake the fence
uruk, you got some great props. i can't deside which i like better. that crypt i guess i would pick. hard to decide.
zombie, you have some nice props too. nice setup. bet when your house isn't all boarded up, it's very pretty. your fog looks great too.
foolish mortal, wow, that first ghost is amazing. your whole haunt looks great


----------



## rltrfox

some dunes cemetery pics for review.


----------



## bootoyou

I agree, love the lighting, and your ahead of me on the killer entrance. The fence panels look great too.


----------



## hallorenescene

rltr, very nice cemetary. the stones you made are very nice


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

foolishmortal42 said:


> Below are a few pictures of this years yard haunt. We added a mausoleum and a projector ghost this year. We had lots of fun and over 100 TOTs.
> 
> 
> Leota3 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr


.... I want one! *grabby hands*


----------



## halloween71

foolishmortal42 said:


> Below are a few pictures of this years yard haunt. We added a mausoleum and a projector ghost this year. We had lots of fun and over 100 TOTs.
> 
> 
> Leota1 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leota3 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MausoleumNight by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GraveJumper by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Witch by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spiders by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MrBones3 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ghoul by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yardview4 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yardview5 by Foolishmortal42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> More day time photos are at the link below.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


What did you project on?Love it!!!!I have that dvd loop just haven't used it.


----------



## foolishmortal42

Thanks for everyones kind words. Halloween71, I used a black photographers backdrop. I got it from amazon. It is very thin black cloth. The one I got was 10 by 30. You get get it in smaller sizes. Hope that helps.


----------



## apewaxfilms

Awesome such a great looking graveyard


----------



## halloween71

foolishmortal42 said:


> Thanks for everyones kind words. Halloween71, I used a black photographers backdrop. I got it from amazon. It is very thin black cloth. The one I got was 10 by 30. You get get it in smaller sizes. Hope that helps.



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tamster

here are a few of my haunted friends...


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Here is a few of mine from this years ...

The graveyard









The Bickersons - The surprise of the night on how well they worked in the dark.









Next to my candy was this witch crash


----------



## Nightlites13

rltrfox said:


> some dunes cemetery pics for review.


Love, Love, Love it! Especially the toe-pincher with the Skelly. So envious of the very talented with home made stones. Great Work.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Here are a few select shots from my haunt this year.
The Coffin was the buffet table for the Halloween party and a cool prop near the grave yard on ToT
The Electric Chair setup is in the Garage and was open for business for ToT


----------



## LT Scare

Another year and another fantastic batch of haunts from you guys! It's really great to see so many people that are as nuts as me ... maybe some that are even nuttier 

We put a more practical roof(s) on our haunt this year after loosing one prop to the rain-leaky roof last year. Then we re-covered / replaced the dried out castle rock plastic on about half of the haunt. However, we did make some fun changes and additions too - an animatronic Mr. Dead showcased in a catacomb entrance, a new arrangement for the inside maze, several small action props, and a couple of good new props.

Here is Animatronic Mr. Dead showcased in our catacomb area - among other dialogs, he does the entire 17 minutes of the Disney Haunted House sound track.









Spirit's Skel that I modified and hung a Spirit bowl of fire under the rib cage. He hangs off the ground by an "invisible" metal rod through his shoulders.








Dropping Spider at the upper left and Jumping spider very high in the middle were screaming successes.









Animated Evil Entity floating over our driveway








Spirit's Franky is much better in our Lab than my old modified monster. The Green LED spot helps too. We also added a Perfect Storm controller. Place it in front of your boom box playing the PS CD of a thunder and lightning storm, plug in up to 1000watts of lights and the lightning flashes with the thunder claps. I put our light inside a tree so that the shadows of the leaves make the flashing lightning more interesting.


----------



## Shockwave199

Some from this year


----------



## tlc102462

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Here are a few select shots from my haunt this year.
> The Coffin was the buffet table for the Halloween party and a cool prop near the grave yard on ToT
> The Electric Chair setup is in the Garage and was open for business for ToT
> 
> View attachment 103031
> 
> View attachment 103032
> 
> View attachment 103033
> View attachment 103034


Great pictures - really nice idea w/ the coffin!!!! Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

tamster, that is quite a nice alien lab. and the witch you have is awesome. i love her face. your whole haunt is very nice
beacon, i love your set up as usual. i'm glad you posted some better close ups than the far back pictures you had before. your signs turned out very well. love your bickersons. 
wow elguano, i love the web on your roof. your coffin and corpse are very very good. and your eletric chair looks real. did anyone sit in it?
lt, i like how you have the skellies coming out of the scene setter. your frankinstein is fabulous. your web room, well it's fantastic, but i'm not looking at that one again. yikes! and your ghost greeter is a hit. 
shockwave, fantastic job. i want most of your props. your lighting was very nice too. 
nice job everyone
wow do i love this thread


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

"wow elguano, i love the web on your roof. your coffin and corpse are very very good. and your eletric chair looks real. did anyone sit in it?"

Thanx hallorenescene, I made the web from clothes line about 5 years ago and it's position keeps changing every year, but I think on the roof is going to be it's final destination. 
The Coffin top and Corpse were actually a last week project. I made the coffin a few years back, but the corpsed skelly, the buffet top with integrated lighting and glass top were all last minute, hey wouldn't that be cool projects. The poly thankfully finally dried on the day of the Halloween party.

The Electric Chair Scene was an awesome project for Halloween 2011. The chair it's self is all home built and the whole setup was run using a Picoboo Plus. The throw switch on the left side of the pic was actually the trigger. I had ambient electrical sounds with the red floods tied into a lightning box so it gave that good power drain effect. Under the head hood is a screw in strobe light. Mounted under the chair I used a sander screwed right into the sheet metal to create a really powerful vibration effect. The fuse box to the right of the chair was my version of the exploding fuse box complete with e-crackers. Two additional strobes were mounted behind everything else for the after shock effect with a killer scream effect and evil laughter. 

For ToT I would have the brave tot's sit in the chair as I would throw the switch and start the sequence


----------



## osenator

Wow, amazing pics everyone! please keep them coming!


----------



## hallorenescene

elguapo, i bet you freaked a lot of kids out with that chair. very scary, very cool


----------



## LT Scare

Another year and another great bunch of Home Haunts ... seems like more quality haunts each year!

Ready for a taste of nostalgia?
My Dad passed away in August. He was 91 and had a great life and a long retirement after 38 years in Aerospace (some of what he worked on: P51 Mustang, B17, F86, X15, Several Apollo capsules and service modules, every Space Shuttle, every B1 bomber). We went through hundreds of photos to build a display for him. I was shocked to find this pic of my second home haunt - no pics of the first that was two years earlier at our prior home. 









This is a digital pic of a 1965 snap shot. What you see is obviously a sheet. It's draped over some football shoulder pads and a wig head on a 2x4. All this is hanging over a brown blanket that is stretched across a 2x4 sitting on two jack stands. The tombstone on the right is really an old pillow case covering the top of a portable reel to reel tape recorder. I used the recorder as a PA System and added some feedback by passing the mic in front of the other speaker. The speaker wire was run down the outside wall and through the living room window directly below this balcony. The window had shear drapes and was next to the entrance to the house so I could sit on the couch and watch all of the approaches to the front door. I would peek through the window and use the PA system to tease or scare the other kids that came to our house. I was mean even back then.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great pictures everyone! ElGuapoGuano, that coffin buffet table is the BEST! Love your use of colour Shockwave and your prop layout is really good the way you've arranged everything. LT Scare, you've got a great haunt - the catacomb walls are terrific and the spider room looks awesome! I love the retro haunt photo as well. I remember trick or treating as a kid and there wasn't really any decorations back then other than pumpkins and we used to get so excited if we saw one house that had put up a skeleton or ghost. Back then that was really going all out!


----------



## LT Scare

I remember having fun with it back then, but I don't recall ever doing it again at that house. I think cars, girls, school, then work absorbed all of my attention for a decade or two.


----------



## hallorenescene

lt, cool retro pic. i'll bet even as simple as that compared to what you do today was just as fun. ahhh, halloween, it's the scares that count


----------



## LT Scare

Yeah, I remember being so proud about my inventiveness that Halloween. We probably had 50 TOTs back then and thought it was a big deal. 

OH!! I just remembered ... we put a color wheel behind the window shade that is behind the ghost. ooooooooooooo. Ha!

Does anyone know what a color wheel is? I don't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Xane

LT Scare said:


> Yeah, I remember being so proud about my inventiveness that Halloween. We probably had 50 TOTs back then and thought it was a big deal.
> 
> OH!! I just remembered ... we put a color wheel behind the window shade that is behind the ghost. ooooooooooooo. Ha!
> 
> Does anyone know what a color wheel is? I don't remember the last time I saw one.


Pretty much the only common uses for those anymore are for DJ lighting that hasn't been upgraded to LED yet, and for those fiber-optic Christmas trees that are too weak to actually hold ornaments.


----------



## hallorenescene

i remember a color wheel. hey, i'm tech chalenged, i would still love one.


----------



## ter_ran

*There is more pics in my album at the link below:*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...2011-picture103405-las-killinas-cemetery.html

*Sorry for the blurry pics, I had a 102 degree fever that night and had the shakes... *


----------



## hallorenescene

ter ran, not that bad of a picture. i like your stones, very nice. and your lighting isn't bad either


----------



## matrixmom

I love that pumpkin walkway, and the head busts that look like the disney ones inside!


----------



## mystic manor

*Mystic Manor Cemetery*













Here's a daytime shot of the cemetery.
I've included a night time video.
The coffin thrashes when activated by a motion sensor.
Too windy this year for the fog chiller.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Ter ran, Nice set up.


----------



## halloween71

Great job to all!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mystic, nice scene. the coffin is very cool


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Here are a few pics of ours this year. The pics really don't do it justice. We actually had a TOT this year creeped out enough to give back her full-sized candy bar before she ran from our porch. I'm torn between feeling bad...and feeling proud...
I'm so glad to have found this forum...nice to know I'm not alone in plotting for Halloween year-round.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/normallikeyou-albums-2011.html


----------



## jdubbya

A few of ours from this year too.


----------



## ter_ran

*Thanks for the comments everyone! Everyone's cemetery looks great! Krispy kudos to all! *


----------



## hallorenescene

normal, nice haunt. i've got to say your archway is very impressive. 
jdub, you sure have some nice stones. and those zombie fellows are awesome


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

I just posted my pictures from Halloween 2011 in my albums.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/stonebridgecemetery-albums-halloween-2011.html


----------



## hallorenescene

stone, very nice. i left you some comments


----------



## obsessedjack

Here's my sad little cemetery.lol. I'm 6 months pregnant so I didn't get to do as much as I would like to but it seems to be an improvement from last year.


----------



## jdubbya

obsessedjack said:


> View attachment 104201
> 
> 
> Here's my sad little cemetery.lol. I'm 6 months pregnant so I didn't get to do as much as I would like to but it seems to be an improvement from last year.


It's not sad by any stretch! It looks good. Very "kid friendly". Build on it next year (you'll be in a better position to do so anyway).


----------



## operatingnurse

obsessedjack said:


> View attachment 104201
> 
> 
> Here's my sad little cemetery.lol. I'm 6 months pregnant so I didn't get to do as much as I would like to but it seems to be an improvement from last year.


I wish my neighbors would do something like you have here. There are practically no decorations and the whole cul-de-sac is dark except for our house tucked away in the corner. Kudos to you for putting it out there.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

hallorenescene said:


> stone, very nice. i left you some comments


Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessed jack, i think it is a very sweet cemetary. and next year you can always add something more. i had a friend that started with one prop. every year he added one prop. you could count his props and know how long he had been decorating. i always thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## doto

Just a day and night photo. The Rest in Piece Stone in the center was made by my 7 year old daughter. I cut out the shape, she used her moms Cricut for the letters,she eroded the stone with spraypaint, she chose to adorn it with a left-over gargoyle, and she painted it herself. I think she did a fantastic job so I am including a photo of her stone and a photo of Anastasia in the graveyad as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow doto, there's a big difference due to the lighting. and you have some very nice stones
doto, you have a darling little girl.


----------



## Shockwave199

Nice. I see the tombstone lifter hiding in there too...!


----------



## obsessedjack

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Will have to work on it some more next year. Maybe get some bigger stones and better lighting.


----------



## stick

Some pictures of my display.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Looks great Doto. Just goes to show what can be done with a small yard and still have a nice display.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Nice yard Stick! I love the intensity of the lighting. Really looks great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Keep at it obesssedjack. Everyone started small at some point and grew year after year! Looking great so far!


----------



## TNBrad

_*CLICK ON IMAGE TO SEE VIDEO*_


----------



## hallorenescene

stick, nice lighting and your haunt is very nice.
tn brad, nice lighting and props. but that gliding ghost is awesome


----------



## TNBrad

Thank you hallorenescene
it was a spear of the moment thing and I thought well maybe it will work and it came out really nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

it did come out really nice, and the close up shot is great


----------



## Si-cotik

love the ghost too TN!


----------



## doto

Stick and Brad...great job.....I too love the ghosts in the cemetary.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Hi TNBrad,

You have a very nice cemetery!


----------



## diggerc

TN Brad Is there a how to on the ghost? Me likey


----------



## TNBrad

diggerc said:


> TN Brad Is there a how to on the ghost? Me likey


I did post one but I'll try to make new one soon as I have to stuff to build a new one. The left arm on this one stopped the night before halloween I thing the gear slipped it's glue. and I couldn't get in to it to fix it LOL to much hot glue LOL.


----------



## HollywoodHam

This looks awesome for you first haunt!!! I will be doing my first one next year, I started making my tombstones and gathering props ALREADY!!! The years time should hopefully allow me to get everything together and post pics next year!!!


----------



## Trex

Here are a few pix from our cemetery this year, we did not have any luck with fog, the wind was blowing the wrong way, too bad...hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Great stones and fun epitaphs. I love the candles on a holder with the wax dripping down. Sorry about the wrong wind direction. I keep a long dryer vent hose connected to a fogger to move around for changing wind. I don't know if that would work in your situation.


----------



## HollywoodHam

Your cemetery looks GREAT, there are alot of ideas for me to use. Thanks!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

trex, you have a wonderful cemetary. lots of nice props


----------



## doto

Trex, I love the vermine in the cemetary.....awesome.


----------



## I love the dead

I know this is late but I was laid off from my job of 14years back in November as well as other things and I’m just now posting my Halloween pics.

























































































And Christmas








Happy New Years!


----------



## stick

Great pictures dead and i hope you get or have a new job soon.


----------



## halloween71

Great job love that second one the tombstone looks cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love the dead, nice job. to me it is the 3rd picture that is the best. i don't know why, but that ghost just standing there amist everything creeps me out.
i hope your lay off doesn't last long


----------



## Clint

Heres ours this past year


----------



## Si-cotik

wow!!!Clint awesome....one question...whutisit? lol really cool though


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree, i really like it too. impressive, but what is it.


----------



## jdubbya

A few of mine from 2011

Day pics;



















Night;


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, very impressive haunt. you have some awesome props and tombstones. very cool right down to the hanging bats


----------



## diggerc

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=280931301946888&set=t.1044370996&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=280931968613488&set=t.1044370996&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25280519.72730.154855221221164&type=1&theater
Pictures of the charity haunt's second year after a 10 year hiatus.


----------



## I love the dead

stick said:


> Great pictures dead and i hope you get or have a new job soon.





halloween71 said:


> Great job love that second one the tombstone looks cool.





hallorenescene said:


> i love the dead, nice job. to me it is the 3rd picture that is the best. i don't know why, but that ghost just standing there amist everything creeps me out.
> i hope your lay off doesn't last long


Thanks for the compliments and the good wishes. 

Nice job on your haunts Clint, jdubbya and digger.


----------



## Clint

Its a small graveyard with the lord of the harvest watching over it....you can see my toe pincher at the left...i have to rope it off to keep people from tripping over stuff. I make the little lanters out of water bottles nad glow sticks.


----------



## hallorenescene

diggercs, your haunt is amazing. it just goes on and on. how much room do you have. i love your decorators ideas and props


----------



## diggerc

Hallorenescene


The haunt started many years ago as a hay ride politics at the lodge ended that in 2001.
was revived in 2010 at the same place as a walk through set up on the picnic grounds of a local Moose lodge. It is the efforts of 3 different yard haunters who combined efforts.


----------



## diggerc

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/diggerc/Halloween 2011/


----------



## diggerc

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...280485_154855221221164_866898_991874808_n.jpg


----------



## diggerc




----------



## diggerc

rusty with the posts sorry


----------



## Trex

I love this shot, very nice with the snow, great cemetery!


----------



## Hilda

I have gone through every page of this thread and LOVE LOVE LOVE everything. I am absolutely inspired! We hope in the next year or two to begin to add a 'more mature' haunt in our backyard (no blowmolds). There is endless imagination and inspiration in this thread! Thank you all so much!!

I want to explain that we started displaying many years ago with and for our autistic son who was terrified of Halloween. In the beginning everything had to be smiling and happy. As they say, if you build it, they will come. We started to have many visitors with very young children and children with special needs. So our cemetary is very cartoon-like with zero spooky factor. 

VIEWER BEWARE! If 'cute' makes you squeamish... go no further! LOL For all you hardcore Haunters out there... think of it this way. Someone has to seduce all those impressionable toddler minds, get that seed planted, and get them hooked on Haunting! LOL

Here is our first cemetary. Welcome to Pumpkin Hill Cemetary!


----------



## Hilda

As our son got older, we could add some more slightly 'scary' elements (skeletons, monsters). Here is our second cemetary we added to the display a couple years ago... Sleepy Hollow Graveyard.


----------



## Spider Rider

Your cemetery is very cool and magical for kids. I wish half my yard was set up like yours. A really nice job reaching your goals.

And diggerc..WOW that graveyard is perfect.


----------



## Hilda

Spider Rider said:


> Your cemetery is very cool and magical for kids. I wish half my yard was set up like yours. A really nice job reaching your goals.


I just passed out... I feel like one of those screaming teenage girls that just got a compliment from Elvis!!! I'm a BIG fan of yours!!! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

That's funny cuz I look like Elvis...the donut years. Elvis has left the cemetery.


----------



## doto

Hilda,

I was never a fan of blow molds until now. Your cemetary is fantastic. It is pure Halloween fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

diggerc, that is another wonderful shot of your cemetary. i love that ghoul and everything.
hilda, really, you're going to stop doing blow molds? but you are my hero. i love blow molds. your cemetary is awesome. i didn't even know half those blow molds existed. oh dear, so sad!


----------



## ter_ran

*Wow! Lots of great new additions! Have not been on this thread for a while but glad I did! Krispy Kudos to all! *


----------



## Hilda

doto said:


> Hilda, I was never a fan of blow molds until now. Your cemetary is fantastic. It is pure Halloween fun.


Thank you so much! That is what we were going for!! 



hallorenescene said:


> hilda, really, you're going to stop doing blow molds? but you are my hero. i love blow molds. your cemetary is awesome. i didn't even know half those blow molds existed. oh dear, so sad!


Oh no! I must have worded that wrong... The front and side blowmold displays will stay the same. We want to add a scary/gothic/traditional haunt down on the terraces behind the house in our backyard. At the back of Sleepy Hollow Graveyard pictured above is a staircase down. That will lead down to the Yard Haunt. No wee ones allowed. Well, that is the long term plan. Thank you always for your kind words!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow! Hilda, that is blow mold heaven! Impressive to say the very least!


----------



## hallorenescene

i am glad you are keeping tha blow mold site. or else i want to live by you when you curb those babies. your set up is awesome. now i can't wait to see what you add for the scary part.


----------



## osenator

Very cool haunt, with all thoses amazing blowmolds!


----------



## Hilda

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Wow! Hilda, that is blow mold heaven! Impressive to say the very least!


Thank you so much!! Although I believe my husband mumbles something about living in blowmold hell from time to time! 



hallorenescene said:


> i want to live by you when you curb those babies.


That made me laugh! ...and thank you so much for all your kind words!



osenator said:


> Very cool haunt, with all thoses amazing blowmolds!


Thank you very much! I'm thrilled with the positive response to the blowmolds.


----------



## VGhoulson

Here is my home pre-haunt 


































That last pic was our window display. We had a lot better pictures but the camera met an unfortunate end when someone left it on the top of her truck and drove away....oops.


----------



## hallorenescene

vg, very nice transformation from a lovely home to the dark side.


----------



## VGhoulson

Thanks! It just so happened that we had a huge dirt patch on the outside of our driveway because my husband put in a new piece of concrete...it allowed visitors to go around and see the tombstones as well. I had strings of strobe lights that had little sound machines attached that ran in between the stones. This year I am planning 2 major tombstone builds and more lighting effects.


----------



## hallorenescene

vg, sounds like it's going to get even better


----------



## VGhoulson

It sure will! Starting our new props next week hopefully! I need a new dremel


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*Grimsley Family Cemetery 2011*

I decided it was about time I post 2011 on here. Not much difference from 2010 except for the addition of my Madame Leota & D. Ed Ringer tombstones. 
































































Good old Ed had quite the fear, 
that he'd be buried alive.
So they gave him a string and a bell to ring,
when he "died" in 1905!

Now poor old Ed was not quite dead,
so pulled that string did he!
But as it turns out, the graveyard staff,
was sacked in 1903!

D. Ed Ringer's now long since expired,
as no-one has heard his plea.
But fair warning to those who tread nearby,
for that bell still tolls for thee!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice cemetary grimsley. and your 2 new tombstones are really nice. you did an exccelant job on them


----------



## Mr Grimsley

:OD Thanks!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Loving the family "plot" Mr. Grimsley, well done!


----------



## VGhoulson

I really liked how you lit them all!!!!!!

BTW...I found these mini LED lights today that are battery powered and have no cord..they are small and were being marketed as a "wedding" decoration.To put in balloons and paper lanterns and such. I wondered if anyone had ever used those? I couldn't afford them today but I am hoping to snap some up next weekend and give a run down on how they work etc...


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Vghoulson, these are what I used:

http://www.harrietcarter.com/home-décor_decorative/indoor-plant-lights/
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/359142628/LED_Flower_pot_Light_LED_indoor.html


Found them at my local dollar store for $1.50 ea.! Not bad, but eventually I going to rig up my own LED mini-spot system with power source etc.


----------



## Rynnye

I've been so busy admiring everybody's cemetery I forgot to post pics from ours here. Mr. Grimsley I love your cemetery and great work with the lighting!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Wow that is outstanding! What kind of lights are those? They really throw out the light!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Really beautiful display Rynnye! Love it!  

Oaklawn, I'm about 90% sure that those are cfl's due to the color saturation


----------



## VGhoulson

OHHHH LOVE IT! Do you have a youtube channel rynnye? I have been looking at a house on youtube that looks alot like your setup....


----------



## LT Scare

Looks really great Rynnye!! The lighting is great, but the props are outstanding.


----------



## hallorenescene

rynnye, that is a job well done. everything looks wonderful


----------



## Rynnye

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments 

Oaklawn- The lights are colored cfls, I think they go by the name Party Bulb. We bought them at Home Depot. 

VGhoulson- In the craziness of everything we completely forgot to take any videos at all, so no we unfortunately are not on youtube. Making a video is definitely on the to do list this year!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Rynnye, I just love the atmosphere of your yard as well as the tombstones! They're very realistic! My favourite is Will & May B. Knott! Outstanding job!


----------



## Hilda

WOW WOW More fantastic graveyards!!!! BRAVO!! Thank you all so much for sharing. There is much to be inspired by!!


----------



## Madame Leota

I have nothing new to add, I just really wanted to see everyone's pictures again. Thought I'd bump for all our new members. Enjoy!


----------



## huchon

Here is a pic from last year.


----------



## TheMayor

Here are day shots from 2011





















Night...


----------



## hallorenescene

huchon, that is very pretty and eerie. i like how you laid out your cobwebbing.
mayor, very nice. did you make that spooky old tree? that tree is awesome
madame, i'm glad you revised this thread.


----------



## TheMayor

Yup, I built the tree and everything else you see.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow mayor, sweet. what are your stones made of? they look very real. and i just love your tree, good job


----------



## TheMayor

They are made out of foam, I used "speckle stone" spray paint when I first made them then I had crack in my foundation of my house that was allowing water into my basement I bought some cement to repair it and I had some leftover and applied to my tombstones and it worked for the first year then it started to flake off but it looked great (very old looking).


----------



## screamqueen2012

I love your tombstone style, very Tim Burtonish...we are remaking all of ours, using a soldering iron to help decorate the foam....uuuuueeeee, that helps so much......my old ones have some years on them now....someone suggested the halloween door knockers at dollar tree and i got two and used them yesterday on two tall headstones, am in the process of finishing them....we have 21 done so far...does anyone go on deviant art to look up ideas there, you inspired me to go look up Burtons art and see what ideas we can get...oh, also love the buried wood slat coffin top ....i want one of thoses too...lol....well done!!


----------



## mystic manor

Rynnye said:


> I've been so busy admiring everybody's cemetery I forgot to post pics from ours here. Mr. Grimsley I love your cemetery and great work with the lighting!
> View attachment 110099
> 
> View attachment 110105
> 
> View attachment 110100
> 
> View attachment 110101
> 
> View attachment 110102
> 
> View attachment 110103
> 
> View attachment 110104
> 
> View attachment 110106


This is still one of my favorites. Everyone has done a great job within this thread. I will bookmark for future reference.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i dont know where you found so many blow molds....huge collection and yes very cute!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spider, WOW!! just when I think I'm catching up to some of you serious guys, I see someone who does what you do and think....oh d...n, back to the drawing board...we make some of our props and I am doing alot more this year, in this 14 years now but WOW again....great hunk a hunk a burning work, Elvis!!


----------



## TheMayor

I based most of my designs after Tim Burtons style. I made the coffin myself as well out of and old wooden skid ,worked great!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

*Show us your graveyard!*

Couldn't find a thread with this title and don't know if it belongs in the Outdoor Decorations thread but thought it would be cool if we had one just for graveyards, if there is one or mods feel it belongs somewhere else, please merge. Here is my little graveyard


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Beautiful lighting there, xxScorpion64xx!!!


There is a master thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you and sorry, my apologies, please merge Frankie's Girl.


----------



## Bethany

Not a Fabulous as most but I'm ok with that. 
Think my Favorite thing is the skeleton on the minnie mouse mobile. 
Going to be on the hunt for a new vehicle for him since the mmm stayed behind in Ohio


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

You're off to a good start Bethany. The reaper on the Minnie Mouse mobile is just... LOL!


No worries, even the biggest and best haunters started off no differently. Keep at it, and it'll get more and more impressive with each successive year! Mine went from a literal ground zero, to this, in only 3 years.


I just realized, I've never posted pics in this thread at all...


----------



## LT Scare

Nice job Raven's Hallow! Looks great.


----------



## mystic manor

RHC,
I like the "Best Decorated Yard" sign.
I need to make one of those for our subdivision. A little competition may spark things around here. However, in your case, the sign probably doesn't travel.
Love everyone's cemetery on this post!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

RH- Looks fantastic! All that hard work on those cemetery columns really show  Beautiful lighting!! And you've given me some hope  I feel so overwhelmed/ intimidated at times looking at everyone else's props but we all have to remember, we all start from somewhere! lol


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

LT Scare said:


> Nice job Raven's Hallow! Looks great.



Thank you sir! You have an outstanding haunt yourself, very impressive. 




mystic manor said:


> RHC,
> I like the "Best Decorated Yard" sign.
> I need to make one of those for our subdivision. A little competition may spark things around here. However, in your case, the sign probably doesn't travel.
> Love everyone's cemetery on this post!



Lol! Thanks! Actually, it's the first year I'd won it, mostly because of storms for the past two years keeping me from getting set up until the day of. In the case of the arch itself, it almost didn't make it because we were still having 50-60 mph gust from the near miss of a certain "super storm" up until 4 pm.


The St. Francis stone, is actually a 2 piece stone that was weighed down by two concrete blocks. Added to prevent a recurrence of the disaster that happened the year before when a strong gust ripped the top off, and shattered the statue the day before Halloween at mockup during a lull in the storms (I thought). 


Although the entrance wasn't completed in time, and my floating lantern, wallbreaker ghost, pacing ghost, lightning, and fcg didn't make the party due to the limited time frame for setup, I'm pretty pleased considering the obstacles in my path. Oh well, more that'll debut this year for the new-ish neighborhood. As for the sign, well it's a nice pat on the back, but I'm hoping someone will set the bar higher around here myself. A bit of competition is great for inspiration in my experience.  





Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> RH- Looks fantastic! All that hard work on those cemetery columns really show  Beautiful lighting!! And you've given me some hope  I feel so overwhelmed/ intimidated at times looking at everyone else's props but we all have to remember, we all start from somewhere! lol



So very, very true.  It all starts at the beginning, and where it ends up, is as far as our imagination and learning can take us!  Thanks kindly for the sentiments, they all mean a lot to me.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, nice graveyard, do you have a close up of the far right marker?
Bethany, amall is better than nothing at all. besides, I think your small is bigger than my first start
raven, you got some sweet stuff there. I love your lighting, you got some nice ground breakers, that ghost is awesome, and your entrance is a perfect way to start it all off. that's great you won that award. 
I have a nice piece of foam, I think I will make my first stone this year out of foam


----------



## matrixmom

Perfection as usual Raven! You are the only one in FL that makes their cemetery look authentic IMO. 

What is the object in the 9th pic (from the top) looks like bubbling lava. I love the color. What color were the lights underneath?



Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> You're off to a good start Bethany. The reaper on the Minnie Mouse mobile is just... LOL!
> 
> 
> No worries, even the biggest and best haunters started off no differently. Keep at it, and it'll get more and more impressive with each successive year! Mine went from a literal ground zero, to this, in only 3 years.
> 
> 
> I just realized, I've never posted pics in this thread at all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 153394
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153400
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153395
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153396
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153401
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153397
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153399
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153402
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153398
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153406
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153407
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153405
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153404


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> raven, you got some sweet stuff there. I love your lighting, you got some nice ground breakers, that ghost is awesome, and your entrance is a perfect way to start it all off. that's great you won that award.
> I have a nice piece of foam, I think I will make my first stone this year out of foam




Many thanks HS!  I think I'm likely the only haunter who's ground breaker actually does break ground. Or, at least that I know of... Lol! It's a bit hard to see in the pic, but he's in my own version of the classic hell hole. To which I'm adding a lava flow around the hole to tie the scene together a bit better. 


To top it off, there's 2 florescent starter flicker circuits, demonic whispers that emanate from below him, and ofc the fog machine plumbed in from a trench behind the hole & tombstone with a take on the burning coals effect on the walls of the hole (really, a large cheap plastic flower pot is what the hole is made from). Here's another pic so you can make out the hell hole & lava coated walls.













matrixmom said:


> Perfection as usual Raven! You are the only one in FL that makes their cemetery look authentic IMO.
> 
> What is the object in the 9th pic (from the top) looks like bubbling lava. I love the color. What color were the lights underneath?



Aww, you're too kind. Thank you!  I can think of a couple of haunters in the Fla that like their haunts on the more realistic tip, both here, & over @ FloridaHaunters.com, but thanks for the vote of confidence. You should definitely check out HeresJohnny's ghosts, they are fabulous!


Yeah, that 9th pic is a little difficult to make out w/o a monitor with some serious contrast. That's my old cauldron creep, just a different take on him. The green you're seeing is the overflow from the cauldron. Also foam, based on the glowing coals effect. Except like the hell hole, I drilled a bunch of holes through the cauldron, and pushed the lights through, hot glued the lights into place, then foamed it with Great Stuff. Just a bit of thinking outside the cauldron! Heheh!  


Of course, there's glowing coals under the cauldron as well, better seen in this photo taken right after I revamped the cauldron a couple years ago...











The creep's going to be replaced this year with a couple of witches, to change things up so it doesn't get stale for the ToTer's. I'll give a little hint up front, one witch will be stirring the cauldron, by magic!  I'm also working on a few panels to extend my swampy graveyard theme into the driveway, to cover up that completely out of place modern concrete. Complete with a fake pond and bridge over it, and hopefully a fascia if I have time, to cover at least the garage for this year.


----------



## Gumpster09

Lots Of Cool Cemetery's!!!! Some Good Inspiration For The Cemetery We Will Be Making This Year.


----------



## im the goddess

Great lighting, and beautiful photos



JohnnyL said:


> Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).
> 
> You can see the fireflies in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my site!  Everyone's cemeteries look amazing so far!


----------



## ptbounce




----------



## Bethany

Nice pt! I look forward to being able to use the webbing now that I am in FL!
Much nicer weather than in Ohio. Never knew what it would be like for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

ptbounce, nice cemetery. love the y. me one


----------



## ptbounce

Webbing looks like crap in daylight. Much better at night


----------



## Kelloween

i am still not started on mine..AT ALL..lol


----------



## Bethany

All my tombstones are purchased. Someday I may make some, right now I have too many other crafts to do thanks to this forum.


----------



## diggerc

I like it no one has posted another like it unique.


Hilda said:


> I have gone through every page of this thread and LOVE LOVE LOVE everything. I am absolutely inspired! We hope in the next year or two to begin to add a 'more mature' haunt in our backyard (no blowmolds). There is endless imagination and inspiration in this thread! Thank you all so much!!
> 
> I want to explain that we started displaying many years ago with and for our autistic son who was terrified of Halloween. In the beginning everything had to be smiling and happy. As they say, if you build it, they will come. We started to have many visitors with very young children and children with special needs. So our cemetary is very cartoon-like with zero spooky factor.
> 
> VIEWER BEWARE! If 'cute' makes you squeamish... go no further! LOL For all you hardcore Haunters out there... think of it this way. Someone has to seduce all those impressionable toddler minds, get that seed planted, and get them hooked on Haunting! LOL
> 
> Here is our first cemetary. Welcome to Pumpkin Hill Cemetary!
> 
> View attachment 107537
> View attachment 107539
> View attachment 107540
> View attachment 107541
> View attachment 107542
> View attachment 107543
> View attachment 107544


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

This summer I finished(well almost, need finials) my pvc and furring cemetary fence. I set it up today haphazardly just to get a feel to see how it will lkook like. I'm going to need more rebar to make it look good. I'm planning on setting it up on Oct.1st


----------



## jdubbya

Looks great!. Very old and decrepit.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks JDubbya, coming from the person I got inspiration from for his realistic looking cemetary, means alot! Not to mean mine looks super realistic but I plan on making it better over time


----------



## Wyatt Furr

From 2011 VultureHill 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Joni Be Good

Lightly is extremely important - but then again - you \must have fog. I love fog.


----------



## katshead42

I started my cemetery yesterday so far I only have some of the stones up. I still need to put out my ground breakers and some fake flowers and what not but so far so good.


----------



## Bethany

I always had to do my front yard cemetery last, about 2 wks before party. Had to wait until last mowing & raking. Hope that will change here in the south.


----------



## ckenyon1964

Hey Everyone... getting very excited to put Neverest Cemetery back up this year! Last year we had to take it all down before Halloween only a week after I put it up because of Hurricane Sandy... but at least it was safe and dry and is ready for a reshow!


----------



## LairMistress

I happened to catch someone else commenting on this, so I went through 8 pages just to find the original post.  I love the setup! I love the second one that you posted, too. All three of my boys are autistic, but so far, the older two love my "scary" stuff. When my oldest was 4, I was given one of those LTD Commodities fake FCGs, and he didn't like it much--but his younger brother thought it was hilarious. I no longer have it (unless it's in out of state storage...can't remember), so last year I bought something similar on clearance from Dollar General. My 2 year old is not happy about it at all. It took him awhile to warm up to the light up Jack o' Lanterns that I have too, but he absolutely loves my Christmas blow molds. He hugs Santa and Frosty whenever he sees them. That's one reason that I started looking for Halloween blow molds this year, I thought that maybe he'd be less afraid if he had some funny faces to enjoy, too.

We went to Disney World when the older boys were 7 & 8, and the younger one also thoroughly enjoyed the Haunted Mansion (we went twice), but my oldest basically hid. He didn't cry, but he didn't really watch, either. I think it bothered him that it was dark, and he couldn't see where we were going. He's 13 now, and when I remind him of that he just rolls his eyes like it never happened. 



Hilda said:


> I have gone through every page of this thread and LOVE LOVE LOVE everything. I am absolutely inspired! We hope in the next year or two to begin to add a 'more mature' haunt in our backyard (no blowmolds). There is endless imagination and inspiration in this thread! Thank you all so much!!
> 
> I want to explain that we started displaying many years ago with and for our autistic son who was terrified of Halloween. In the beginning everything had to be smiling and happy. As they say, if you build it, they will come. We started to have many visitors with very young children and children with special needs. So our cemetary is very cartoon-like with zero spooky factor.
> 
> VIEWER BEWARE! If 'cute' makes you squeamish... go no further! LOL For all you hardcore Haunters out there... think of it this way. Someone has to seduce all those impressionable toddler minds, get that seed planted, and get them hooked on Haunting! LOL
> 
> Here is our first cemetary. Welcome to Pumpkin Hill Cemetary!
> 
> View attachment 107537
> View attachment 107539
> View attachment 107540
> View attachment 107541
> View attachment 107542
> View attachment 107543
> View attachment 107544


----------



## JennWakely

Just the beginning, hopefully


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

JennWakely said:


> View attachment 168327
> Just the beginning, hopefully


Just a couple of more "plots" and you are good to go JW


----------



## LairMistress

I may have posted these a couple of years ago, I can't remember. Sorry if they're repeats! They're from 2008, which is the last year that I was able to do the whole shebang. I hope to be able to do it all again this year, but we have a whole lot more space to spread it out in. Well, compared to the little space shown here, anyway.

These were taken in Las Vegas, and we now live in the midwest.










The witch with the skull fogger in her cauldron.










Lady Revenant, our resident static ghost.










7 ft tall skeletal executioner and friends.










I don't have a bubble fogger, those are "orbs", ROFL. OK, so they're dust, but I found it funny that my fake cemetery has "orbs". 










My oldest son is 8 in this picture. Now he's 13, and about half the height of this creature (which I believe is 12 foot?).


----------



## OHS

Hello guys! I'm Oscar and and I just registered in this forum. I have no idea this existed, so I'm happy to be here now . I entered in this post looking for ideas for my 2013 Halloween haunt, and I want to show you my last year. I'm from Spain, so here the "Hauntings yards" are not pretty common, although trick or treating is increasing. For example, I'm the only one who makes something like a haunting yard in all my entire neigborhood...hhehe...so people don't have too much oportunities to TOT...Well, last year I made 4 headstones and I tried to make something diferent in the neigborhood. It's simple and a little one haunting, but I don't have a huge yard like you guys...you have the great plains and I have my little cubicle..so... I'm tryin to improve my haunting this year, making a coffin, a Plague doctor, 4 wood crosses and a hanged witch with a little cemetery fence too...but all still in process hehe. Here my little haunting yard...Thanks people


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Welcome to the forum OHS, nice cemetary you got, you took very nice pictures, looks like you are doing pretty good on your own. There is a lot of inspiration here so you came to the right place, looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Bethany

Looks great. Nice lighting.


----------



## OHS

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Welcome to the forum OHS, nice cemetary you got, you took very nice pictures, looks like you are doing pretty good on your own. There is a lot of inspiration here so you came to the right place, looking forward to seeing your work.


Thank you xxscorpion64xx!! Yeah there's too many artists in here, with incredible decorations and visual effects too...I'm good doin VFX too (in reality and computer too -this is my job hehehe)....but the problem is nor too much time to do too much things..or less things-best quality or more things-less quality...I choose one hahahahaha...well guys! We talk


----------



## OHS

Bethany said:


> Looks great. Nice lighting.


Thanks Bethany...I want more light effects and even fog...but I think my next-door neigbor is gonna say "OMG, this man is soo crazy hahahaha..." let's see this year Halloween..


----------



## Bethany

OHS said:


> Thanks Bethany...I want more light effects and even fog...but I think my next-door neigbor is gonna say "OMG, this man is soo crazy hahahaha..." let's see this year Halloween..


I would take that as a compliment!


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, that's a lot of work. it looks awesome
wow wyatt, that looks great. you have a lot to look at, and the lighting is sweet.
ckenyon, that is a very nice cemetery. good thing you did take it down.
lair mistress, I think your idea of introducing blow molds is good. kids love their cuteness, and when they are all lit up, well, they are delightful
jenn, that is a nice beginning


----------



## Trex

Nice cemetery OHS, I love the lighting as well! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo, you are so sweet and kind


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

CKenyon & WyattFurr, outstanding work! Give yourselves a serious pat on the back for those cemeteries of yours, their beautiful.  


Scorpion, love the new fence, looking good!  


Jenn, like I said earlier to Bethany, everyone starts at the beginning, no exceptions.  Keep on keeping on, and with the direction your headed in (which I love btw), it'll be very impressive in no time.  


Lair Mistress, great setup you've got there! Now jump back on that spectral horse, and ride it all the way out again!  


That cemetery is sweet OHS, nicely done on all counts! Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks RHC


----------



## OHS

Thanks Raven's hollow Cemetery  I'm glad to be here


----------



## kallie

Everyone's yards look so good! I wish I could decorate outside. I live in a duplex, so it would look kinda stupid with only one side and there are some young trouble makers around my neighborhood that I don't trust so much to leave nice decor out. I just put a couple zombie arms and a tombstone in a giant flower pot. It works, though, for what it is.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

October 31, 2012:


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, that is very impressive. I love your skull scene. and I see you are a fan of grandin road as well. did you make the tomb stone? the writing is lovely


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

hallorenescene said:


> 3pinkpoodles, that is very impressive. I love your skull scene. and I see you are a fan of grandin road as well. did you make the tomb stone? the writing is lovely


 Thank you! I made about 12 tombstones that first year I did a haunt.... I had so much fun doing it. I did the writing free hand. And yes- I do love Grandin Road props and free shipping. Always watching for their sales.


----------



## IowaGuy

I could look at these pictures all day and never get tired! I love them all! And, there is No such thing as a crappy cemetery so don't discredit yourselves. How did you all build your freaktastic fences??? That's my only speed bump right now...


----------



## Ghouliet

IowaGuy said:


> I could look at these pictures all day and never get tired! I love them all! And, there is No such thing as a crappy cemetery so don't discredit yourselves. How did you all build your freaktastic fences??? That's my only speed bump right now...



I cheated on my fencing. I bought fencing panels from Lowes and put them up using cpvc pipe and I glued a plastic finial to the top. To install the fence I use long re-bar that I poung into the ground and slip the cpvc pipe over the re-bar. You can see the end result in the background.


----------



## Ghouliet

OHS, Welcome to the forum. I really like the skull drawings on your headstones. Lil Ghouliette got me a book of headstones that show similar looking headstones. It is something I will evenually add to my cemetery.


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, these are great. This is my first year with a place of my own and I hope to start with a cemetery and things in the trees. I don't have a lot of money. What would you all suggest as a way to get going. Your tombstones are awesome, but not cheap ones. Can I do something effective for little money? I really want to have at least one big area display in the yard this year.

we are remodeling as we go, so most of extra money goes there. So please offer some hints on things tht are cheap but effective.


----------



## LT Scare

Some of the first things I made were basic tombstones from a couple of redwood fence 4" x 3/4" x 6' from Home Depot. I attache 3 pieces together from the back, painted them gray and made up (or steal from HF  ) funny phrases to paint in black on them. I used a stake screwed to the back to pound into the ground at odd angles. These were heavy enough they wouldn't blow away and the redwood lasted a looong time. Even as you start making cooler, bigger, foam tombstones, these will always be good to use as "fill" for the cemetery.

Look for wood that is being tossed out - especially at construction sites. I found an old, very weathered pallet once and used that wood for some tombstones and some of it for fences. I also found an old rotting piece of plywood that I cut into strips to complete the fence.

A sheet, safety pins, a wig head and some rebar stuck in the ground can make a ghost that seems to float above the ground at night. The slightest breeze will move the bottom of the sheet.

Here's our old haunt:


----------



## texaslucky

Great ideas. I can probably find some pallets around easily. Thank you!

Enjoyed the pictures in your 2013 haunt


----------



## diggerc

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstones/
Always a good place to start with tombstones.


----------



## JasonB5449

I'll throw in some of my pictures from last year. First year in this house. Can't wait for this year!


----------



## LT Scare

texaslucky said:


> Great ideas. I can probably find some pallets around easily. Thank you!
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures in your 2013 haunt


 Thanks!

Glad to help. Three years ago an ATM stand alone "building" was installed across the street from my office. They loaded all the shipping wood (lots and lots) into a shallow container. I asked the workers if the wood was being tossed and they said the garbage folks were coming early the next morning. I called my son and he brought tools and our truck. We loaded up a LOT of good wood and even got a box full of 3" hex screws in the process. Keep an eye peeled and you can save $$ you can put towards your props. FWIW


----------



## mamadada

Jason. how much lighting did you use to get that much blue light in the area. pretty close to the look im trying to get next year without using a projector.


see pic


----------



## JasonB5449

mamadada said:


> Jason. how much lighting did you use to get that much blue light in the area. pretty close to the look im trying to get next year without using a projector.
> 
> 
> see pic


I just used the blue florescent bulbs you can get from WalMart for about $6. I first tried the "party bulbs" conventional bulbs and they are garbage but these florescent ones worked pretty well. I had two on the garage, one at the front door and then a 3 led spotlight on the scarecrow. In the cemetery I had two green halogen flood lights.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, your fence is amazing. hey, I got that girl. she is creepy cool. cool prop standing behind.
Jason, nice looking cemetery. I'm loving the crawler. are you making that?
mamadada, I love your house. very pretty.


----------



## booswife02

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


No worries Dous, no one here would ever make fun of you, we celebrate each other and help with what ever we can. We all have to start somewhere and I think you did a great job. At least you decorate


----------



## booswife02

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


That pumpkin on the column looks amazing with the fog, lighting and the fence. Those columns look real, like stone. Love that pic Skellington


----------



## booswife02

JohnnyL said:


> Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).
> 
> You can see the fireflies in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my site!  Everyone's cemeteries look amazing so far!


JohnnyL this looks amazing, love it. I hope to copy some of your ideas


----------



## mrincredibletou

Here is our cemetery from this year and last year:


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice job mr incredible.


----------



## matrixmom

Also Dous, dont forget....alot of HF members have some serious cameras /video that makes something photograph really well too. Sometimes just play around on where you are setting the camera to take the pic. This and lighting will make your cemetery pop for next year...



booswife02 said:


> No worries Dous, no one here would ever make fun of you, we celebrate each other and help with what ever we can. We all have to start somewhere and I think you did a great job. At least you decorate


----------



## Dementedone

This is my little baby cemetery (or 'gaaaden' as my Aussie friend called it). You can see my ghosts too. Johnny built me a stand out of 1" PVC painted black. It shows up in this picture because of the flash, but it was invisible at night. The red light was a cool effect as well. My camera does not like night shots. This year I'm getting my photographer friend to get good photos for me.


----------



## booswife02

Looks great DementedOne, I don't have any ghosts in my cemetery, whats wrong with me, haha....I better add some this year


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> Looks great DementedOne, I don't have any ghosts in my cemetery, whats wrong with me, haha....I better add some this year


Me too! Have a short tree to hang them from too!


----------



## Dementedone

Thanks Boo and Beth - I love those ghosts. They really were a big hit. I think I paid like $1 or less for them. I'm sure I got them at Walgreen's. The wind would beat the heck out of them, so we had to tape them to the pole. LOL The light came through the gauze just right in the dark.


----------



## hallorenescene

demented, I like your cute cemetery. and those ghosts are ever sweet looking.


----------



## Dementedone

Thanks Hallo - it came together better than I expected. It was pretty much a last minute idea.


----------



## spookytowngal1

Wow, awesome job...I just put up ghouls in my trees, I did a cemetery last year, but being in Northern Wisconsin, the winds blew it down so many times...so that will go in my rummage sale this year. I have to set my Christmas up before the cold and snow arrives....so mainly I decorate inside my house! But I REALLY loved what you do!!


----------



## DavyKnoles

Oddly enough, I just posted a new video update of Rose's Haunted Graveyard on our Facebook community page today. Check it out if you have the time. I tried to put it up, but even though Facebook vids are supposed to be supported, it wouldn't display.  So here's the path to the Rose's Haunted Graveyard site: 

http://www.facebook.com/roseshauntedgraveyard

And be sure and like it, taking into account that you actually do. Aw what the heck? Click "like" even if you don't. We could use the support.


----------



## Banshee3

Booswife, I love the graveyard! Your use of the statues and pillars provides some great focal points. 

MrIncredible, you've got some serious lighting there! What do you use? I can never get that kind of effect (at least not in pictures). That's why my picts are taken in daylight. 

Spookytowngal, I too live in the windy Midwest and have learned some tricks to keep my tombstones in place. First, you have to partially bury them. I usually dig down about ten inches. position the stakes, then place the tombstone on the stakes, and backfill. Of course, it may mess up your lawn a bit but that's what sod is for! I place mine in a wood-mulched area so I don't have to worry about it. Secondly, always place a fence around your cemetary so if a tombstone does come loose, it will (hopefully) be contained by the perimeter. The fence you see in the picts comes in sections that are easily folded up and stored away. I got them from Menards.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice job banshee. I'm digging your reaper guy, and the black crow sitting on the tomb


----------



## KrushR

So for Father's Day I'm going to get some foam carving equipment!  I'm going to get some small basic stuff from Joann/Michael's at first, and start "thickening" my stones and mounting PVC in them for easier/sturdier mounting. After one season of the "get by" stuff I'll buy a larger kit or just make some tools myself.

I'm sad I didn't get as many pics as I thought of my graveyard last year, but my daughter and I agreed that we should just keep with the graveyard theme and go bigger every year. If I can get my tombstones done this/next month we're going to start working on a reaper. I want to provide a "photo op" for the ToTs, and a huge scary reaper is the best backdrop you could ask for!

The only pic of my graveyard I could find is from two nights before when the kid and I did the mailbox:

You can see my fence in the background, so that was the start of it.
We'll do better with the picture taking this year. I'm looking forward to all the haunts!


----------



## hallorenescene

krush, that is a very sweet setting. see you next year


----------



## Bethany

KrushR said:


>


Like this, wonder if I'd get a letter from the HOA if I did this to mine...


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


I started with a graveyard back in '98, my gravestones were made out of cardboard. You have to start somewhere. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Nothing wrong with that at all. I think many people started with cardboard. Amazing what you can do with the stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

Hey, there is nothing wrong with that cemetery. Mine is still made from Dollar Tree and small tombstones. I would love to have bigger and better ones, but I just don't have storage room for them. It sets out back and with the small green fencing type edging from Big Lots clearance it helps it some. I do more décor on the inside and the cemetery is for ambience in the corner of the backyard. Even though it is not big or fancy, I still love it. Looking out of the screened porch it looks not bad--or so I tell myself. I think I should add one or two larger stones in the background and this may be the year for that!
This was after a storm and things were leaning. Haven Haunt Cemetery 2013


----------



## Chewbacca

Since this thread is back from the dead again I guess I'll show my cemetery from 2013.



















This was my first cemetery that didn't rely on cheap Wal-Mart tombstones.


----------



## hallorenescene

printers, that is a nice cemetery. I love the white ghost and how it flows over the stone. 
I still use my cardboard markers. I like them
I still use and like my cheap wal mart stones. 
chew, that is a very nice cemetery. Wow! your gate is amazing, nice stones, and wonderful lighting.


----------



## im the goddess

Chewbacca, your fence and columns are really nice looking.


----------



## Chewbacca

Thank you. It's hard to believe the 'stones' are just faux painted isn't it.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

I concur with every body else. You HAVE to start somewhere. I have not heard of a great haunt maze maker (or Cemetery in regards to this post) who just one day woke up and created an amazing thing lol

Here is where I started (be mindful this was the second year I did something) year 2010:








and now 2012 (last year i was working Knotts Scary Farm in the Delirium Maze. One of the best Reapers they ever had (wow i didn't think i was that concieted -_- LMAO)): P.S. BE AWARE OF HOLIDAY VOMIT! LOL 
















Trying to stick with an asylum theme this year but ADHD does not help me focus on a specific theme. Oh joy!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Sorry, Gave me an error. Re-sent it and it double posted.


----------



## osenator




----------



## hallorenescene

pyro, looks great. a very nice start and you did a nice job upping the ante.
osenator, yours is amazing. one could spend hours scrutinizing yours, and still miss all of it.


----------



## Gregg The Grim Reaper

I've always been of the mindset...even a little bit of something is better than a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## mysterious rob

My Cemetery for 2014. Not the best but everyone in my neighborhood looks forward to it every year.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Still putting in the big toys but here is the base


----------



## Richmon

Still plugging away at mine.


----------



## taonola

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Madame Leota

mysterious rob said:


> My Cemetery for 2014. Not the best but everyone in my neighborhood looks forward to it every year.
> View attachment 225957


It's awesome! No need to compete for "best" around here - They're all fantastic if done in the spirit of Halloween!


----------



## Bethany

Man am I a slacker  My cemetary. It is actually improved from Ohio. 

I do need some lighting in mine. Just don't want cords running across the sidewalk that runs along the bushes to the door.


----------



## mariem

Good job everyone. The yards look great.

Marie


----------



## dpolking

This year's setup so far. Still a few more things to put out, but weather forecast not looking good for the third year in a row calling for rain.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Still putting in the big toys but here is the base


Looks great! What kind of lights do you use?


----------



## chaney

Halloween Cemetery 2014 Green Led and Gemmy fire and ice spot lights.


----------



## TheMayor

a couple of 2013 pic's


----------



## hallorenescene

rob, I think you have a very nice cemetery. especially the 3 ghosts.
little blue, you have a lot of nice stones. and that bird man is deathly scary.
richmon, you've been plugging away in the right direction, it looks great.
doug, happy Halloween to you too. nice set up and I love your lighting.
Bethany, that looks very nice. and your man eating pumpkin is totally awesome.
dpol, looking good. I hope it is nice weather that night.
chaney, thanks for the video. I love your lighting
the mayor, you really creaped your place out. love it.


----------



## Killed by Death

Double post


----------



## Killed by Death

So far....


View attachment 227234
View attachment 227235
View attachment 227236
View attachment 227237
View attachment 227238


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I use the darklight mini LED system. I was able to aim the brighter ones much better this year so the colors are more even.


----------



## hallorenescene

killed by death, nice haunt. love the blue lighting.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Oak Lane Cemetery...


----------



## hallorenescene

night fisher, I would say your haunt is awesome but for one thing, that spider. that spider is not real, right? I don't like that spider. other than that, nice haunt.


----------



## roach

Welcome to Hillcrest cemetery 2014

I'm just starting back into Halloween after a few years off so my collection is not up to the same level has some of you.
So here's some photo of tonight test with all the lights. Tomorrow I will setup the fog machine and chiller, music, AmostFx ghost in the front door window and my animatronics. I will try to get some Halloween night photos tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

roach, nice start. and i love your lantern


----------



## osenator

nice haunt, Roach and everyone else... 

Mine is well... we do have a small cemetery, but I need to take pics of it... but here is my Main Haunt..


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that is amazing. I think you have every inch of it filled. that must take hours/days, weeks to set up.


----------



## osenator

yup... and we not even used 50% of our collection...

scary, eh? (L)


----------



## hallorenescene

scary fun osenator.


----------



## mikieofthedead

Here's our new Un-Hollowed Grounds Cemetery..last pic is really blurry sadly more pics in the gallery.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeyofthedead, nice cemetery. you have some cool tombstones. love your lamp post. nice house too.


----------



## brimagic

Hi guys - I'm new to the forum and have made the transition from dressing up for halloween to dressing up my house for halloween! This is my 2nd year decorating and used some stones I made last year as a first attempt, plus some other cost effective/last minute decorations. 

I live in a town house so front yard space comes at a premium. This year I've added a fogger, lighting & sound effects. 

Signing up to this site has got the wheels spinning for next year and I can see my wife will start to panic!


----------



## Big_B

Your mausoleum garage door is awesome! I've never seen that done before. Good job!


----------



## Clown




----------



## Big_B

How did you do the face in the window?


----------



## Clown

I used a Projector hooked up to a Laptop with a Shower curtain over the window (Cheapest one I could find from the dollar store so its thing, and I mounted a set of speakers inside the window for sound) It was a big hit, I had a lot of people just standing there watching it.


----------



## Clown

Big_B said:


> How did you do the face in the window?


The ones on the lower level were just transparent window film ones I found at the hardware store, the one on top is a projection / shower curtain setup.


----------



## brimagic

I liked to the web on your porch Clown - I can't ever get the webbing to look like I think it should. I usually get frustrated, try to rip it off, then the damn thing stretches to some ungodly length, just mocking me....


...but yours looks good!


----------



## Clown

Thank you!  I found the more expensive spider webs were a lot easier to work with. I also used small thumbtacks and finishing nails to secure it all over the place so I could stretch it out some more,


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Skellington said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my house/graveyard from last year.
> 
> This is the first time I have posted pics of my haunt. I have been visiting this site for two years, but I have been slow to post because the talent of some of the people here is amazing.


Nice! Great job and I like your pictures too . . . perfect amount of fog to add a true creepiness to your haunt/pics! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

brimagic said:


> Hi guys - I'm new to the forum and have made the transition from dressing up for halloween to dressing up my house for halloween! This is my 2nd year decorating and used some stones I made last year as a first attempt, plus some other cost effective/last minute decorations.
> 
> I live in a town house so front yard space comes at a premium. This year I've added a fogger, lighting & sound effects.
> 
> Signing up to this site has got the wheels spinning for next year and I can see my wife will start to panic!
> 
> View attachment 229356
> 
> 
> View attachment 229357
> 
> 
> View attachment 229358
> 
> 
> View attachment 229359
> 
> 
> View attachment 229360
> 
> 
> View attachment 229361
> 
> 
> View attachment 229362


Very nicely done! Your lighting (and photography too) is especially well done.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


What? You want to know something? Every haunter has to start somewhere but no haunter is ever made fun of for their efforts.  You did just fine! Now show your picture with pride Dous! Lololol.

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost

osenator said:


> nice haunt, Roach and everyone else...
> 
> Mine is well... we do have a small cemetery, but I need to take pics of it... but here is my Main Haunt..
> 
> View attachment 227953
> 
> View attachment 227954
> 
> View attachment 227955
> 
> View attachment 227956



Wow oh wow!!! You much have to start working at the fence and go back towards the house! This is amazing!!! Wow!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Nightfisher said:


> Oak Lane Cemetery...


Great cemetery! I love your lighting, witch and skeleton cat! Lol. Good stuff!!!

GiggleinglGhost


----------



## scarybella

Love your webs Nightfisher. Are they from a webcaster gun. Don't tell me they're those stretchy packet ones lol?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW




----------



## LittleBlueBMW

looking for that perfect pic


----------



## hallorenescene

little blue, your haunt is amazing.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

aww thanks!
I wish I had more yard space, it is rather small and full. So many ideas and no space for activities


----------



## osenator

AMAZING HAUNTS, everyone!! Love seeing all the pics! Please, more!


----------



## HomeBrew

Uruk-Hai said:


> I've fallen behind with this thread. Can't wait to go through everyone's great photos! Here's some pics of Blackstone Cemetery 2011. I'll have more up on my website hopefully this weekend.


How did you do the boards on your coffin?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

LittleBlueBMW said:


>


Loving how you did the pumpkins up the tree. I envy those of you with actual trees to work with. My yard only has big bushes along the edge.


----------



## doto

Here's a couple of my favorite 2014 cemetery images.

This one is a photo of our motion activated grave grabber.









This stone was designed and painted by daughter when she was 7. 










This crawling zombie has resided under my sons bed every September and October since he was 2. He makes the occasional voyage into the cemtery on Halloween. 










Daytime shot.









Our neighbours that we share the lawn with no longer want us to use their half of the lawn for the two days at Halloween that we set-up, so we will only have access to our half in 2015.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's to bad doto. it looks like you do a very tasteful graveyard. did you make all your stones? they are awesome. tell your daughter she did awesome on her stone.


----------



## booswife02




----------



## booswife02

View attachment 238665

View attachment 238666

View attachment 238667








heres my 2014 Graveyard


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, very nice. the Spector and stones are great


----------



## doto

Thanks hallorenescene, I made all but Miss A's stone and the lifter prop at the front. I think I will actually change the stone that came with the lifter this year.



hallorenescene said:


> that's to bad doto. it looks like you do a very tasteful graveyard. did you make all your stones? they are awesome. tell your daughter she did awesome on her stone.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Dous said:


> My crappy little cemetary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make fun of me! I am trying my best I am not old enough to be really good at all this yet!


Dous. Don't be hard on yourself. I think it looks great for someone just starting out. One suggestion would be with the fence - maybe spray paint it a rust colour -not pure black as it will disappear at night or start with black and then add some rust coloured splotches. Maybe remove the caution tape as a cemetery, although it could be, isn't really a crime scene. Add some hanging moss? You could also go with a shorter but more ornate type of fence using the black plastic garden borders. They can easily be found in the dollar stores this time of year. Again, paint them to look rusty. They can also be used as individual plot markers. What are you using for lighting? That can make all the difference in the world to a haunt. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

D'oh! Here I thought I was commenting on a new post and instead dredged up one from the past! Shows I haven't been on here all that often of late!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

HomeBrew said:


> How did you do the boards on your coffin?


Hi Homebrew. That actually was a prop coffin I bought off another haunter friend who was clearing house. I think originally it came from Distortions maybe? It's just light white headboard foam but does have nice texture folded into it. I had to reenforce the inside quite a bite since it was pretty flimsy.


----------



## spookydave

here are a few crappy pics of mine last year, took them with my phone,lol


----------



## Larry Russell

Everybody has some great graveyards. Here is mine from 2014, working on making 2015 bigger and more of a reaper cemetery.


----------



## printersdevil

Skellington, nice job!


----------



## Defenestrator

It's neat to see so many cemetery layouts in one thread! 

We're constantly messing with different themes, so have never really developed a *solid *cemetery. You know, the kind that comes from years of building on a solid foundation, until it really matures. 

Maybe someday I'll finally do it right, and develop one over a period of years....but for now, here are some photos of our last couple:

2014:






























2013:


----------



## spookydave

wow defenstrator, that looks pretty solid to me, fantastic!


----------



## spookydave

here are some better shots of mine




































thats my sidekick sheba at the front door,lol


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, nice set up
larry, looks good. looking forward to seeing this years.
defense, I think you have a lot going on.
wow spooky dave, your second chance shots show you have a lot more going on. very nice set up


----------



## spookydave

thank you, we have so much fun doing it, neighbors think i'm a little off though, haha


----------



## thenightmarefamily

spookydave said:


> thank you, we have so much fun doing it, neighbors think i'm a little off though, haha


Of course they think your a little off, that's what makes it so fun. Years from now all the kids will grow up and talk about that crazy halloween guy down the street, and it's all worth it to me. Cool haunted mansion setup, you nailed the only thing in my opinion that Disney did right.


----------



## spookydave

thx nightmare,i agree, we just were there 1 month ago for a weekend and my daughter and i rode it 15 times lol


----------



## quoggzilla

*Our yard from 2013*

Really love doing our cemetery each year and adding new things. I'll post last years photos soon. Everyone on here does such a great job!


----------



## quoggzilla

*Oops*

OOps here are some photos.


----------



## jprecise

Love the tombstones and the Haunted Mansion inspiration!


----------



## punkineater

Here's ours from 2014.


----------



## spookydave

Nice PE, that looks great, love the lighting you got going on!! very high creep factor too!


----------



## princess denman

this is from last year, prior to the fog and lights.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Awesome job on the cemeteries everyone! I will have to figure out how to post pics from last years graveyard segment. I redid some dolls by hand and have continued getting them throughout this year to add to the theme, however, I was wondering if others have had issues th keeping the tombstones made of foam up, even after a wind comes by? Seems the little spikes that accompany them don't work too well....I believe I accidentally messed up a couple of them last year trying to get them to stay up.

Sincerely,
DarkPhoenix


----------



## DarkPhoenix

spookydave said:


> thank you, we have so much fun doing it, neighbors think i'm a little off though, haha


You should've seen the neighbor reactions when I got through last year....lol. Had one lady across the street try doing some of the same work, BUT she didn't have the personal touch of the graveyard I did. I'll find those pics on my laptop tomorrow and try getting them up since I don't have them on this tablet. I can't wait to add the new additions I've got going on.


----------



## spiney99

DarkPhoenix said:


> Awesome job on the cemeteries everyone! I will have to figure out how to post pics from last years graveyard segment. I redid some dolls by hand and have continued getting them throughout this year to add to the theme, however, I was wondering if others have had issues th keeping the tombstones made of foam up, even after a wind comes by? Seems the little spikes that accompany them don't work too well....I believe I accidentally messed up a couple of them last year trying to get them to stay up.
> 
> Sincerely,
> DarkPhoenix


Dawn of the dead had a great post about this topic:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/117303-tombstones-flying-away-solution.html


----------



## DarkPhoenix

spiney99 said:


> Dawn of the dead had a great post about this topic:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/117303-tombstones-flying-away-solution.html



Thank You so very much spiney99! I will search for it today!


----------



## spiney99

Just click on the title. It should be an active link to the post


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Hello all! I had to pull my pics off FB to share them with you here since I needed space for a court folder (that was mightily loaded). 






With black light 






Redone Cherubs. Didn't have horns so lopped off some fingers from a doll's hands






I named her The Possession 






In daylight













Beheading witness (before) 






Beheading witness (after)






Beheading victim (before)













Dryer lint works wonders with fake blood for added effects







All of these (and then some) was part of last year's cemetery. Been redoing dolls for this year's deco


----------



## DarkPhoenix

spiney99 said:


> Just click on the title. It should be an active link to the post


TY! It has been a great while since I've logged in with and some slightly gained memory, focus, and concentration being tackled from fibromyalgia and sleep apnea. I just sensed to scroll over it and it worked! I thanked Dawn the dead also for that!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

I am sorry that I had forgotten to include more close ups of The Possession one and yep, that IS her arms turned backwards








In daylight pics, can see where I dug a hole in the yard, left pile of dirt, and inserted shovel along with a torso in a black trash bag (with duct tape and foam head)


----------



## Vasilios

My cemetery set up 2014 DSC_0503_2.JPG


----------



## osenator

I think 2011 was the busiest Cemetary we did over the years, as we got tons of prop that year and put anything that fited it. Now, we put about 30% of our huge collection of props in the front yard. 

2011


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

We did our own spin on Disneys The Nightnare Before Christmas. It was s hit!!!


----------



## lilibat

I need to upgrade the fence and completely redo the banshee this year.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Here are some pics from 2014.

Oh my god! I have nooooo idea why they upload this way dang it. How do I change them? I can't seem to rotate them once posted. I removed my pics and will try to rotate them


----------



## LairMistress

*BTW, if this post, and the one that I've quoted (#1321) need to be removed by mods, that is OK with me. I still don't understand how every single one of my pictures got compromised. I didn't post any of the photos in this message. 

None of them are mine, not stored on my computer, or in any of my online albums. 

I am not trying to take credit for the first picture, which clearly belongs to someone else, and the other pictures are all just totally out of place. I have no idea where any of them have come from!
*


LairMistress said:


> I may have posted these a couple of years ago, I can't remember. Sorry if they're repeats! They're from 2008, which is the last year that I was able to do the whole shebang. I hope to be able to do it all again this year, but we have a whole lot more space to spread it out in. Well, compared to the little space shown here, anyway.
> 
> These were taken in Las Vegas, and we now live in the midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witch with the skull fogger in her cauldron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Revenant, our resident static ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 ft tall skeletal executioner and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a bubble fogger, those are "orbs", ROFL. OK, so they're dust, but I found it funny that my fake cemetery has "orbs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son is 8 in this picture. Now he's 13, and about half the height of this creature (which I believe is 12 foot?).


Thanks, RedHallows, for alerting me to this. I'm confused, because none of the pictures are mine at all. Guess I need to repost at some point!


----------



## Stonegate_Manor

Here is our cemetery. Stonegate. We are hoping to expand a bit this year!


----------



## Hagstone

brimagic said:


> Hi guys - I'm new to the forum and have made the transition from dressing up for halloween to dressing up my house for halloween! This is my 2nd year decorating and used some stones I made last year as a first attempt, plus some other cost effective/last minute decorations.
> 
> I live in a town house so front yard space comes at a premium. This year I've added a fogger, lighting & sound effects.
> 
> Signing up to this site has got the wheels spinning for next year and I can see my wife will start to panic!
> 
> View attachment 229356
> 
> 
> View attachment 229357
> 
> 
> View attachment 229358
> 
> 
> View attachment 229359
> 
> 
> View attachment 229360
> 
> 
> View attachment 229361
> 
> 
> View attachment 229362


I love this! Reminds me of the cemeteries in New Orleans! Great idea!


----------



## shadpd

Here's my Victorian fencing I made last year.


----------



## roach

So here is mine from 2014 I have plans on adding a fence this year to keep children out plus I'm planning a big spider on the roof of my garage and maybe a static skeleton with cauldron will see if budget permits.


----------



## LairMistress

OK, let's try this again.  These should actually be my photos, although they're not the ones that I mentioned in my previous post (those were very old, from 2008). 

The first one is from 2013, added here because it was too windy in 2014 for my thin tombstones to stay up. I have around 50, almost all store-bought, which I'd like to slowly phase out to home-made. 

The wind just wouldn't stop, so most of the creatures are wind-blown, too. I tried to keep their armatures hidden, and everything in place, but nature did not want to cooperate with me.

I will have more creatures and lighting in 2015, and hopefully will be able to make my fence in the next few weeks! 

We will be using flicker flame bulbs in our porch light this year. Last year the regular clear bulbs were way too bright! 










7 ft. reaper and floating headless ghost, 2014 (below)










Main side of cemetery, although not many stones out in 2014 due to wind. I lost a few, so I took most down. (below)










not a great shot, but all-encompassing (below).










The witch had to be moved to the porch, she kept falling over due to my enemy, the wind (which is also why her sleeve and broom are displaced, ugh!). That's a fogging skull in her cauldron.  She's home-made, from 2007 or so. She'll have a talking companion this year, from Home Depot's 2014 clearance section. 










I need to find a better way to prop my skellies up (and put the light for the (awesome reaper gift!) crystal ball higher so it's inside it, rather than on the table). They're in camp chairs here, but they need something less slouchy. Wally the Walgreens skeleton, and Becky the Bucky skeleton (4th quality).










Below are the gargoyles in our upper windows. This year, they will have their own spotlights. Last year they were completely lost in the dark. There will be other focal points to draw the eye upwards this year, too. (with weather cooperation)










In my signature, you will find my Pinterest link. On the board called "The Revenants Lair", and each pin is a link to an online photo album of our setup for specific years. It's never been much, but it's still growing and changing.


----------



## Jerseyscare

LairMistress,
Sorry but have to do this:
WOW, those people eating Hostas are scary!
Painting them in different shades of Green is so creepy!
Jerseyscare (thinking I'm funny!)


----------



## doto

I know I have posted my cemetery in the past...just not sure which year. Here's my favorite image from last years cemetery.


----------



## osenator

What is Above our cemetery...























an under


----------



## IshWitch

I don't know if I've posted a pic before, so am going to try.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Hagstone said:


> I love this! Reminds me of the cemeteries in New Orleans! Great idea!


LOVE what was done to the garage door! WOW!


----------



## Deadview

Must have missed your post before, very nice, so much packed into your place, great job.


----------



## Deadview

LairMistress, man where have I been, love your witch on the porch and your two skellys in the chairs, just some haunt punch in front of them, they'll be find LOL.


----------



## The Mad Gasser

Awesome pics to everyone!! Lots of great ideas!

From ten years ago: We had just moved into our new house like 2 days before Halloween and I wanted to impress my new neighbors. I threw this together the day of Halloween. Sadly, through the year I found that the local kids like to steal things from the yard (small town too) so I got into a habit of only putting out decor on the day of. With the small turn out over the years, we've been sticking to decorating the inside of the house and only doing outside the day of. I would like to get out of that habit, glad I found this place!









My apologies for the shaky camera work, that camera started taking bad pictures without the flash. It finally died and I have a better one now.I was inspired to put a green light in there by a an legend of a glowing tombstone in my home town.


----------



## stuffyteddybare

I love the black and white pics!..I could very easy make up some fake cardboard coffins and enclose that whole thing...but really that just BUSTS like mad crazy! You did a superb job!


----------



## Jukinjim

New here, joined in like may, spent the last few months looking at a lot of stuff.

Just posted a bunch of pics in the show us your stones thread, but added a lot more to my gallery.
Thought I should add a few pics here.

First from 2011









and nighttime from 2011










From 2013









Three more from 2013

























And some from Last year, 2014, although these are from two weeks before Halloween, so it's not even close to finished, but I don't have any completed photos


----------



## matrixmom

WOW. SO MANY TOMBSTONES!! Looks like a real cemetery. I bet the tots wouldn't go by yours at night!! too real....


----------



## lawrie

Love your tombstones Jim, lots of funny ones, some I may have to pinch!!

Here are the tombstones we made on Halloween last year out of cardboard boxes etc.

When we had older Toters I would ask them their name and then act really shocked when they told me and replied "So spooky, we have a gravestone with your name on it!" Which would freak them out, so they would go and have a look....



















And this one had a couple of trash bag corpses next to it (sorry its sideways)


----------



## Nepboard

Here is a pic from last year I took as the lightning was flashing.









Without


----------



## ThakingDbb

Awesome man, I'm def stealing your miles to sign, I loved that.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Some pics of last year. Unfortunately I didn't get out and get many nighttime shots this past go-around.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Are those purple flood lights? I'm obsessed with the color combination of lights in your display. TIA for any info on the lights you use!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

I am currently going to be making trips to someone close to me and it has been decided if he can find his real coffin, then I am going to add that to this year's cemetery also! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweena

Ok I will share a pic of the first tombstones I ever made ... foamcore and spray paint!


----------



## ThakingDbb

Nice work, looks good


----------



## IshWitch

Let's see if I can post a few


----------



## IshWitch

It was better at night once the wind settled down. There was blue light from above with a flood.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Jukinjim said:


> New here, joined in like may, spent the last few months looking at a lot of stuff.
> 
> Just posted a bunch of pics in the show us your stones thread, but added a lot more to my gallery.
> Thought I should add a few pics here.
> 
> First from 2011
> 
> and nighttime from 2011
> 
> From 2013
> 
> Three more from 2013
> 
> And some from Last year, 2014, although these are from two weeks before Halloween, so it's not even close to finished, but I don't have any completed photos
> 
> I LOVE how you captured the fall foliage on the trees in the background of your cemetery and how there's ample enough space there for you to let your imagination flow! Great job on the pics and things done in the past! Especially that big spider and skeleton riding on it!


----------



## Get Sirius

The Old Burial Ground in Portland OR


----------



## Get Sirius

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...et-picture222920-old-burial-ground-night.html


----------



## JLWII2000

One snapshot of my video:








Video here (Graveyard starts at 5:34)


----------



## matrixmom

JLW - I love all the variety of props. So much fun. What kind of light controller you have going on for the cemetery?


----------



## JLWII2000

matrixmom said:


> JLW - I love all the variety of props. So much fun. What kind of light controller you have going on for the cemetery?


It is the Gemmy Christmas Lightshow Controller with speaker box. There is Christmas music already in the box's hard drive or whatever. However, there is an MP3 jack just like a regular 3.5mm headphone jack that you can hook any MP3 player up to. I bought a cheap MP3 player. There are also several power plugs on each side which run to whatever light or powered item you want to flash. It does the rest on it's own. It's weatherproofed very well considering it was designed to be nearly covered in snow. I've had it for about 5 or 6 years now.

Here is the cheapest one I could find online:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gemmy-Amazi...MP3-Plugins-/141764939783?hash=item2101d95007


----------



## HalloweenDan73

was this done using a blue blub or black light?



JohnnyL said:


> Here's a few pictures from 2007. This year I'm hoping for some much needed improvements since last year was crazy (SoCal fires).
> 
> You can see the fireflies in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my site!  Everyone's cemeteries look amazing so far!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

JLWII2000 said:


> It is the Gemmy Christmas Lightshow Controller with speaker box. There is Christmas music already in the box's hard drive or whatever. However, there is an MP3 jack just like a regular 3.5mm headphone jack that you can hook any MP3 player up to. I bought a cheap MP3 player. There are also several power plugs on each side which run to whatever light or powered item you want to flash. It does the rest on it's own. It's weatherproofed very well considering it was designed to be nearly covered in snow. I've had it for about 5 or 6 years now.
> 
> Here is the cheapest one I could find online:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gemmy-Amazi...MP3-Plugins-/141764939783?hash=item2101d95007


JWL, any idea how well that would work as a lightning machine? I've always thought they might work well for that hooked up to about 4 or 5 LED flood lights?


----------



## lilibat

Mine for this year. Next year I am making Gravelings from DLM which I am starting in November dargnabbit! Also going to finally make a new fence for next year over the winter. I repainted the old one for this year but I am tired of it. Anyway not much new other than a redone banshee, the new walkway lights, and the ghost projector on the tree. *sigh*


----------



## Bethany

Very excited. This is the first year we've done any lighting!! So here it is........


----------



## osenator

It'slowly building...


----------



## Deadview

osenator said:


> It'slowly building...


Looking good osenator !


----------



## Deadview

lilibat said:


> Mine for this year. Next year I am making Gravelings from DLM which I am starting in November dargnabbit! Also going to finally make a new fence for next year over the winter. I repainted the old one for this year but I am tired of it. Anyway not much new other than a redone banshee, the new walkway lights, and the ghost projector on the tree. *sigh*
> View attachment 257931
> View attachment 257932


You lighting looks really good. It really highlights the house. Well done.


----------



## Deadview

Bethany said:


> Very excited. This is the first year we've done any lighting!! So here it is........
> View attachment 260981
> View attachment 260982
> View attachment 260983
> View attachment 260984
> View attachment 260985


Very nice Bethany, lighting always does the trick and make a haunt more special.


----------



## scary dad

My cemetery is relatively small compared to a lot that I've seen on here, but whats sad is that its probably one of the bigger displays in my neighborhood. Anyways here it is. I had to repaint the three tombstones i made because they were too dark to see at night unless i put a bright spotlight on them and then that ruined the dark cemetery scene i was going for.


----------



## mfenske78

Thought I would post what I've been working on.


----------



## matrixmom

mfenske - love how you lit the cross on your tombstone from behind. Genius idea!!


----------



## mfenske78

Thanks! There will be a tombstone peeker in there eventually.


----------



## osenator

Still a lot more to come....


----------



## punkineater

Here's what we have so far...no additional pinpoint lights, candles or pumpkins have been added yet.


----------



## punkineater

double post


----------



## JCO




----------



## shadpd

Just picked this spider at Costco for $39.


----------



## chachabella

my mausoleum and its occupant


----------



## TheNextMartha

Just took a few photos tonight.


----------



## mfenske78




----------



## Deadview

Well the first part is coming around...


----------



## shadpd

About half done so far.


----------



## Ghouliet

I got my zombies up tonight!


----------



## TosaTerror

This has probably been asked a million times over, but what's the best way to display/mount styrofoam headstones? I stake each corner into the ground, but a stiff day-long wind will usually break the styrofoam off where it's steaked into the ground. Resulting in headstone(s) flying away into the street. Of course the more it breaks off the crappier the headstone looks, then I end up just throwing them out.

Not sure if there's a better alternative to dealing with styrofoam props, or should I just replace all my headstones with plastic ones that won't break as easy? What does everyone else do?

Thanks,


----------



## chachabella

Use 2 inch styrofoam, not 1 inch. 
Monster mud over it for for additional strength. 
Create a 2x4 frame for the base to keep it bottom heavy.


----------



## Ghouliet

I can not get the 2 inch foam here in AZ so I use 1 inch but two layers. I cut channels in the middle (2) and glue in pvc pipe and glue the two sides together. I use rebar pounded into the ground and slide the headstones over the rebar. I also cut a plywood base for my headstones to give them added weight.


----------



## chachabella

I am not sure plywood is gonna cut it. I don't even have to stake mine into the ground, because I build up a 2x4 base. I have a horrible wind problem. Every prop gets messed up and needs constant maintenance. Except the tombstones. Then never move. Ever.


----------



## SpookyMuFu

TosaTerror said:


> Of course the more it breaks off the crappier the headstone looks, then I end up just throwing them out.
> 
> Thanks,


NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

ha ha ha, dont throw them away, break them more to give the effect of a half stone, like its sinking into the ground, or maybe use the pieces to look as if the stone has fallen and broken or something...


----------



## scary dad

TosaTerror said:


> This has probably been asked a million times over, but what's the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ay to display/mount styrofoam headstones? I stake each corner into the ground, but a stiff day-long wind will usually break the styrofoam off where it's steaked into the ground. Resulting in headstone(s) flying away into the street. Of course the more it breaks off the crappier the headstone looks, then I end up just throwing them out.
> 
> Not sure if there's a better alternative to dealing with styrofoam props, or should I just replace all my headstones with plastic ones that won't break as easy? What does everyone else do?
> 
> Thanks,



Heres what i did with one that i made. Its held up to some pretty stiff winds and some heavy rain.


----------



## Ghouliet

chachabella said:


> I am not sure plywood is gonna cut it. I don't even have to stake mine into the ground, because I build up a 2x4 base. I have a horrible wind problem. Every prop gets messed up and needs constant maintenance. Except the tombstones. Then never move. Ever.


I may try your 2 X 4 approach to a headstone I forgot to put channels in. As it is now that one always blows over.


----------



## TosaTerror

Great ideas. I'll try and re-inforce the base with some scrap wood I have around the house, that should anchor it down. Also a great idea to hang onto the broken styrofoam headstones as it gives the affect of natural wear and tear to the "stone". Looks like I'll be buying some spray paint this weekend!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bethany

We drill holes in ours from the bottom at least 1/2 the lengh of the tombstone. Then insert PVC. When it's time to put them out, we pound coduit into the ground and place the pvc'd tombstone over the conduit.  If we hadn't gotten the auger bit for the drill we'd have done the way that Ghouliet does.


----------



## mfenske78

Everyone else seems to be way more involved with this process than I am. I just pound a wooden dowel rod or two into the ground and use Velcro to attach it to the tombstone. Haven't had one blow away yet and there is no wobble.


----------



## spookydave

some of mine, although I'm sure it don't look like this now cuz we have had some high winds today...


----------



## osenator

My first cemetery.


----------



## osenator

2nd Cemetary


----------



## chaney

Added 15 tombstones this year...10 make overs, one from scratch and 4 resin...a total of 30 in a very small city yard.


----------



## spookydave

Great lighting chaney!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

My cemetery for 2015


----------



## Jerm357

Heres mine before all of the finishing touches. I'll try to get a video of it tomorrow all finished with the spider web and fog n stuff.


----------



## mariem

Great job everyone/


----------



## Defenestrator

A quick shot of the left-hand side of the cemetery from the 'dress rehearsal' last night....just missing the fog chiller ('cause who wants to use all of the ice up?), and lightning, but everything else was basically on and functioning. 

Not that there is any time left, but I think we're finally almost ready!


----------



## Transam1

Spooky Dave is that last pic the caretaker from Disney ? Very cool !


----------



## spookydave

yeah I built him this summer, thanks!


----------



## dpolking

Our 2015 Setup:


----------



## roach

here is HillCrest Cemetery 2015..


----------



## EdgarWhelp

Wow I'm so jealous of the amazing autumn weather you guys get for Halloween. Down here it was bright, sunny spring weather with birds chirping and flowers blooming - kind of ruins the atmosphere! 

In any case, it's nowhere near some of your amazing cemetery efforts, but here's a shot of mine this year (more in my Pintrest, linked below):











https://www.pinterest.com/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2015/


----------



## JL_Benet




----------



## boogieman55

hey im new too to this site always been a spectator but never posted anything..heres a shot of our cemetery gravesite...


----------



## boogieman55

hey im new too to this site always been a spectator but never posted anything..heres a shot of our cemetery gravesite..


----------



## boogieman55

and this..


----------



## boogieman55

and some more pix..


----------



## boogieman55

last one...


----------



## boogieman55

one of my favorites


----------



## boogieman55

...........


----------



## RadCbad




----------



## RadCbad

Hugh Jass stone


----------



## RadCbad

Rott stone


----------



## RadCbad

Mrs. Rott stone


----------



## RadCbad

Carl S Bad stone


----------



## RadCbad

Fence lighting


----------



## Trex

Pic of 2015 cemetery!


----------



## Ozark Apparitions

Can't wait for the additions coming this year!


----------



## Deadview

Love the lighting


----------



## Deadview

excellent set up especially the spider webs.


----------



## crashwitch

Here are some pictures that I took last year (2015) of our yard haunt. Sorry if some of them might be a bit blurry. I have a new camera now and looking forward to seeing the pictures it can take.


----------



## crashwitch

Here are some pictures that I took last year (2015) of our yard haunt. Sorry if some of them might be a bit blurry. I have a new camera now and looking forward to seeing the pictures it can take.
View attachment 275429
View attachment 275430
View attachment 275431
View attachment 275432
View attachment 275433
View attachment 275434
View attachment 275435
View attachment 275436


----------



## cai88

Our cemetery for 2015. There was so much that was never completed but this was only our 2nd year.


----------



## Frank B

I have been putting up a cemetery for Halloween for the last 20 years.
It has changed venues three times and grown over the years.


----------



## Frank B

Here are a few more pictures


----------



## SpookySarah

Everyone's looks great!


----------



## swtato

Very cool ideas, I will see if I can figure out how to post my pics


----------



## swtato




----------



## osenator

We had 2 cemeteries, like in the last few years. This year, both will be double in size and props.
Sorry for the repost, I forgot I added them a while ago. My memory is horrible now...


----------



## Stochey

I find it funny how much better the pics get throughout this thread over the years as camera phones got better! LOL! Great thread!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

have to sketch out this year as I am finally adding a horse and mounted reaper!


----------



## kbpkitty

This is last year. We're in a new house this year. All the gravestones were cut from a Craigslist score - a bunch of cheapie MDF unassembled desks that were damaged or missing pieces. A good start, hoping to raise the bar significantly this year.


----------



## Deadview

Love to see the pictures coming out, even though it's still 95 outside here !


----------



## Jukinjim

I posted some pics on Aug 25, 2015 from my yard in 2011, 2013, and 2014,
I guess it's about time, I added some from 2015

Put some pics in Show us your stones thread, but have most of the stones in my 2015 Album ( about 250 stones).


----------



## Jukinjim

J


----------



## Jukinjim

a few more


----------



## Jukinjim




----------



## Jukinjim

And the last five


----------



## Vasilios

Here is a lt the vid of my place.


----------



## Creepcakes

Wow these are giving me great ideas for this year's setup. I definitely need more standing props. Here's last year's graveyard at night:


----------



## acanton04

Star Wars Themed Halloween 2016- Sorry haven't figured out to right side my pics.


----------



## LadyMage

Not sure I can call mine a cemetery yet - there's only 4 stones. 2 handmade using terra's method, 1 resin, and one blownmold. There will be more in 2017. 

Well, 6, if you count the two little ones I bought at the dollar store.


----------



## jdubbya

A couple of ours from last year. It changes a bit year to year but always a staple of our haunt.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

I really like your Cemetery jdubbya. Looks really good! Fence, Stones, Lighting, everything, really just top notch! Gives me lots of good ideas.


----------



## jdubbya

ElGuapoGuano said:


> I really like your Cemetery jdubbya. Looks really good! Fence, Stones, Lighting, everything, really just top notch! Gives me lots of good ideas.


Thank you very much! Glad you like it!


----------



## The Joker

Excellent JDub! I've posted this in another thread, and have posts of my old graveyard further up in this thread. Just thought I'd post an update from the new house.


----------



## broevil

I haven't posted much in the last few years, but here's pics from last year. I add and change every year, it's always different!

View attachment 401202






View attachment 401218


----------



## dawnthedead

Getting close and we still have a lot to do! Here's what we have so far.


----------



## dawnthedead

Getting close and we still have a lot to do! Here's what we have so far.
View attachment 509450


----------



## Scotty D

Last year's Cemetery. Building on it this year.


----------



## Scotty D

having trouble uploading images


----------



## Scotty D

Another view


----------



## Scotty D




----------



## stick

Good pictures Scotty D.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Here's mine  It's a New Orleans cemetery theme.


----------



## Kwll2112

We never intended to do much decorating outside. The first year we just had a party, so all I did was light up the house a bit. We did decorate the courtyard (barely visible in the pic below), but overall rather bland:










The 2nd year, I had a last minute idea to make a simple cemetery in the front yard, just to bring the theme out of the house and greet our guests as they came in. Sort of a "put them in the mood" kind of thing. Simple and basic, but I liked the lighting and it added depth to the overall theme. 









The next year, we added a little more by way of a pumpkin sentinel/reaper and some more lighting. Unfortunately, the tree that was there died.









Last year, we got this crazy idea to go full tilt on the cemetery and worked almost all year creating columns and a fence, and real boards to board up the windows, and some other props for it.























This year, we've decided to spend less time and money on decor, so I'm not sure what, if any, changes we're making to it.


----------



## Scotty D

Looks awesome! Great work on the columns and fencing. I did the same for my cemetery. Also had a couple of trees removed, so I've got to decide if I want to spend time building more columns and another 40' of fencing.


----------



## Kwll2112

Thanks! My wife wanted me to build a fence gate for between the two big columns on either side of the driveway this year. However, we're starting on props later this year, so don't think we'll get there.



Scotty D said:


> Looks awesome! Great work on the columns and fencing. I did the same for my cemetery. Also had a couple of trees removed, so I've got to decide if I want to spend time building more columns and another 40' of fencing.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Amazing job!


----------



## JaCk

Curlgoddess said:


> Here's mine <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> It's a New Orleans cemetery theme.
> View attachment 554955
> View attachment 554957
> View attachment 554959
> View attachment 554961


Amazing, Curlgoddess!! How did you make the crypts? Foam on wood framing? I especially love the flying crank spook!


----------



## HallowsHaunt

The cemetery at night
View attachment 555405


----------



## ChimpDaddy

Walkthough maze cemetery I did in 2017- Missing all of the animatronic jump scares and video animations that I run on Halloween night. If you want me to post that video I can.


----------



## FTWingRiders

Here is a daytime shot.. Unfortunately one of the bowed over trees came down this year, but I'm thinking of changing it so they walk thru it this time. Also making more fence to go all the way around, and adding some evilspirits and tombstone factory tombstones.Want to creep it up this year.


----------



## Hamm

A couple from One Pine Cemetery.


----------

